# Interview the person below you



## sixdoublesix

I started a thread like this on another forum and it's just a bit of fun.

The object of the game is to answer the question (in the post) above and then leave a question for the person (next reply) below

No abusive or racist questions etc and please keep questions open ended rather than give multiple choices other than that ask anything you like it doesn't have to be TT related, I'm sure someone will answer it

I will start, nice and simple

How long have you owned your TT?


----------



## SalsredTT

Two years now. And only discovered this forum last month and looking to spend sodding hundreds now!!

Do you still love your TT? Or leer after the R8 like I do!


----------



## BLinky

I love my TT, and will continue loving it until enough people rapes theirs and I can no longer tolerate being associated with them.

Do you lick your own toes?


----------



## Dotti

Ewwww no way, I don't lick my own toes thankfully.

Have you replaced your gearbox on your TT?


----------



## alun

just to make things clear here.. am i answering the original question and all the ones above me or just the one above me?

to answer all those

1... 6 months
2... not sure, i think so
3.. i did mma for 5 years and im quite flexable so yes i can lick my toes...but i choose not too
4... no ive been quite nice to my box and havent smashed it.. :lol:


----------



## Dash

Alun, I assume your question for the next person is the question about which one to answer.

The answer to your question is: You answer the question posed by the last poster.

So onto my question: When is a door, not a door?


----------



## SalsredTT

Dash said:


> Alun, I assume your question for the next person is the question about which one to answer.
> 
> The answer to your question is: You answer the question posed by the last poster.
> 
> So onto my question: When is a door, not a door?


When its a window ..........


----------



## SalsredTT

SalsredTT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alun, I assume your question for the next person is the question about which one to answer.
> 
> The answer to your question is: You answer the question posed by the last poster.
> 
> So onto my question: When is a door, not a door?
> 
> 
> 
> When its a window ..........
Click to expand...

And I forgot a question (hence edit)

If you could have your TT resprayed RIGHT NOW at no cost, what colour?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Maybe ice White or brilliant red

Would you like to get married like them gypsies on my big fat gypsy wedding (tv show)?


----------



## Dotti

No, I wouldn't like to get married like those big fat gypsies :lol:

When did you last make love?  :lol:


----------



## alun

Dash said:


> Alun, I assume your question for the next person is the question about which one to answer.
> 
> The answer to your question is: You answer the question posed by the last poster.
> 
> So onto my question: When is a door, not a door?


 thanks for that .

and no i wouldnt like to get married like a fat pykie...

if you could go back in time what would you change in your life?

ffs every time i answer on this someone else posts...ive never made love... i always woopsie, lol


----------



## Dotti

Wouldnt change anything in my life, past or current!

Where you going on holiday this year?


----------



## BLinky

1st duty free in France.

would you have drink Fanta?


----------



## alun

yeah fanta and vodka might be nice..

whats your fav alcho drink?


----------



## BLinky

8year rum

do you ever wear mismatching socks?


----------



## NaughTTy

No, never!

What am I doing up at this time of night.... again?


----------



## BLinky

looking at car porn?

have you ever put red bull into ice cream?


----------



## davelincs

no , but have put ice cream in red bull

whats for breakfast


----------



## Wallsendmag

Some shite
will these pointless threads never end ?


----------



## Redscouse

No Andrew, theres always room for threads like these :lol: :lol:

Are we going to have a decent Summer this year?


----------



## Dash

Yes, I think we're owed it.

Do you suffer terribly from hayfever and curse good summers?


----------



## davelincs

No bring on the sunshine

Are all women stupid?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No, it's just that men are so much more cleverist erm know more stuff?

Could you come to my work and do my job while I go home for a snooze?


----------



## davelincs

Yes of course i can, obvoiusly you are over worked

Are you left or right handed?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

right handed!

is there an embarrassing programme you don't like to admit you watch?


----------



## alun

glee but mainly for the hotties

what are you doing today?


----------



## Kell

alun said:


> glee but mainly for the hotties
> 
> what are you doing today?


Working, but I've got a choice of venues for this evening, One is a paid-for affair with people I work with. The other is a do where I'd have to buy my own drinks, but it's with the people I used to work with, and would choose to socialise with.

Which would you go to?


----------



## JNmercury00

Kell said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> 
> glee but mainly for the hotties
> 
> what are you doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> Working, but I've got a choice of venues for this evening, One is a paid-for affair with people I work with. The other is a do where I'd have to buy my own drinks, but it's with the people I used to work with, and would choose to socialise with.
> 
> Which would you go to?
Click to expand...

Go and see your mates!

Who is your least favourite TT forumer?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i can't be that nasty and say the name lol

what colour underwear are you wearing today?


----------



## davelincs

Black boxer shorts

what size shoe are you?


----------



## alun

surely thats breaking the rules bella... you didnt answer the question.

size 7-8

thong or frenchies?


----------



## wallstreet

Frenchies!!

Whose you're daddy?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

the milkman

do you have a inny or an putty belly button ?


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge

An inny.

If you had to change your TT for something of similar value, what would it be (I recently considered a TVR Chimaera before logic dictated otherwiswe)?


----------



## sixdoublesix

A TTS is my only next choice but if not then a range rover sport or ford Capri 2.8 V6 Laser with Recaro seats!!!!

Have you got a secret or do you know a secret about someone that your never going to tell anyone about?


----------



## alun

yes but im obv not going to tell you what it is

if you could punch any celeb.. who would you punch?


----------



## JNmercury00

alun said:


> yes but im obv not going to tell you what it is
> 
> if you could punch any celeb.. who would you punch?


Jedward!

Best shag ever?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

would be with Jason statham

what side of the bed do you sleep on?


----------



## davelincs

The right hand side

what are you doing tonight?


----------



## Lisa.

Probably cooking pasta.

Where will your next holiday be to?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Florida. 8-24th sept 2011!! all booked 

sunbath with top or no top?


----------



## Lisa.

With top.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Dash

Coffee.

How do you take it?


----------



## alun

with a pinch of salt. reading some of the comments on here sometimes :lol:

ever had a threesome?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes. chips sausage and fish. how greedy lol!!

do you have a big knob (forge)?


----------



## alun

no. mines quite small  :lol: standard one.

if you were going out for food tonight what would you choose?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'd splash out on .... KFC. original twister meal!

what aftershave / perfume do you wear?


----------



## davelincs

A nice Italian restaurant

would you wear a jacket, or casual wear?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I'd splash out on .... KFC. original twister meal!
> 
> what aftershave / perfume do you wear?


beckham, ghost, jp gaultier

blonde or brunette?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

brunette of course 

wallace or gromit?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> brunette of course
> 
> wallace or gromit?


gromit?

metallica or megadeth?


----------



## Dotti

Metallica.

Are you enjoying the sun today?


----------



## alun

what sun?

chinese or indian food?


----------



## Dotti

Indian please.

Black or white?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

White

can you answer a question with a question?


----------



## Dotti

Probably.

Whats red, white and black?


----------



## alun

an embarresed zebra

dog or cat?


----------



## Dotti

Cat.

Lightbulb or candle?


----------



## davelincs

candle

bitter or lager?


----------



## ozwigan

Lager

Pants or boxers


----------



## Dotti

Pants. :lol:

Bra or frilly knickers?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

frilly knickers

TT or beetle


----------



## ZTG TT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> frilly knickers
> 
> TT or beetle


Both

18"s or 19"s ?


----------



## davelincs

18" s

manual or dsg?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

manual

what song is stuff in your head ATM?


----------



## Harvester

Insomnia ~ Feeder

(Nearly forgot the important bit!!  )

Who shot JR?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me!!!

who wants to be my partner in crime?


----------



## Harvester

The man from Atlantis.

What have you done for me lately?....(ooh oo oo ooh U)


----------



## alun

nothing...

would you rather staple your hand to the desk or drive a silver tt? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Drive a silver TT!

Lights on or lights off?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lights off ( I eat my carrots)

pepsi or coke?


----------



## techfreak

Coke

Hot or cold?


----------



## Dotti

Hot?

Snow or sun?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Hot?
> 
> Snow or sun?


sun sun sun!!!!

give or take?


----------



## Dotti

Both!

Chocolate or candyfloss?


----------



## davelincs

Chocolate plain

vodka or gin?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither!!!!

how do you like your steak!


----------



## davelincs

with horseradish sauce

radio 1 or radio 2?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

radio 1

how do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------



## T3RBO

Fertilised :lol:

What is your deepest desire?


----------



## Dotti

That's for me to know and non of you to find out :wink:

Female red underwear or black?


----------



## Dash

Colour is irrelevant, it's the cut that makes me itch.

Speed or haste?


----------



## T3RBO

Speed... snorting haste is bloody awful

If you were given 10k what could you easily blow it on?


----------



## Dotti

Nothing. I have everything I want 

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## BLinky

Meaning of life for me is to be the best I can do at everything whether it be the biggest troll in TT forums of grilling steak.

Ever seen girls watering down red bull before they drink it?


----------



## Dotti

Nope. Never seen girls watering down red bull before they drink it!

Have you ever washed your TT in the rain?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No but I spent all day doing it once and then it rained and seven birds shit on it!

Get Revenge by going to have a shit in the birds nest or just wash the car again?


----------



## alun

shit in the birds nest..

what makes you the best candidate for the job?


----------



## BLinky

Because "insert the apprentice BS".

Have you ever tried to eat car wax?


----------



## techfreak

No but would love to.

What flavour comes recommended?


----------



## davelincs

dodo hard candy

bacon or sausage sandwich?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

none - toast with brown sauce

early bird or lazy bum?


----------



## davelincs

Early bird, out at 5 with the dog

white or brown bread?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

White all the way!!

what dogs do you have?


----------



## yeborsky

Hot ones with mustard.

Prefer it on top or from below?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

below - don't like heights

pyjamas or naked in bed?


----------



## davelincs

just depends

what newspaper do you read?


----------



## yeborsky

The Jerusalem Post.

Do you like bacon sandwiches?


----------



## wallstreet

Turkey kosher bacon yum!

Why do you want to marry me?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because your hot stuff!!

to be or not to be?


----------



## yeborsky

That is the qwertyuiop.

Hold on or go behind the tree?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

behind a tree def!! holding is bad for your bladder lol

ant or dec?


----------



## yeborsky

I prefer to decant. No dregs for me, sister.

Cold hands or muff?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

hand muffs? lol

sat nav or a map?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither just mount a globe on the dash, old skool!

Fill up anywhere or drive the extra mile or two to find it cheaper?


----------



## alun

always fill up at the same place

motorbike or scooter?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither!!!! a car!

Jeremy Kyle or Jeremy clarkson?


----------



## alun

clarkson.. i cant stand the idiots that go on the kyle show

sky or virgin?


----------



## London

Neither, go Greek.

Comb over or wig?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

wig!! more styles!

jeans or trousers?


----------



## Dash

Today? Jeans.

Is there such thing as global warming?


----------



## London

Not any more, it's now called climate change.

Why the long face?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

that's exactly what I asked the horse!

wind fire earth water?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Not fussed but just don't get it over my new jeans while your down there!

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I wouldnt know as I'm not a wood chucker

how do you make an apple puff!?


----------



## BLinky

bake pastry for 20 mins, add apple on top add brown sugar, return to oven for 5 minutes.

alternatively give a gay guy an iPad.

How do you oversteer while reversing?


----------



## London

Scandinavian flick.

What existed before the Big Bang?


----------



## audidioTT

Bruce Forsythe

Steptoe or Son?


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge

Both

Did anyone else manage to pee on the ceiling of the toilets when they were in their second year of primary school, or was it just me?


----------



## davelincs

No, i only managed halfway up the urinals

bath or shower?


----------



## London

Bath, as I've never heard of a place called Shower.

Lottery numbers for this/next* Saturday?

* Delete as applicable


----------



## davelincs

1,2,3,4,5,6.

Britool or snap on?


----------



## London

I don't know anything about dildos.

Steelers or Packers


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what are they?

ring or jam doughnut?


----------



## davelincs

neither, terrible things

apple or pear


----------



## BLinky

apple, in pie form, with custard.

Jesus or cheese?


----------



## JNmercury00

BLinky said:


> apple, in pie form, with custard.
> 
> Jesus or cheese?


Well cheese obviously.

Can you read music?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes - just like I can read the rest
of this forum 

is the moon made of cheese?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Yes I can and stop calling me music!

Did you see that program on last night called "gays say no?"


----------



## BLinky

no, I had a life.

have you decided lowering isn't actually required?


----------



## Dotti

I love a bitter lowering 

Spit or swollow?


----------



## davelincs

neither

bbc or itv


----------



## Dotti

neither.

xbox or wii?


----------



## dannyboyz4

Dotti said:


> neither.
> 
> xbox or wii?


Neither.

Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## London

Dotti said:


> Spit or swollow?


I wondered how long it would take for this to come up? It's good to know you can rely on Dotti!

Back to the chain:

Big Mac.

Does Sir dress to the left or right?


----------



## davelincs

The right

oakleys or ray ban


----------



## BLinky

oakleys in a posh area or motorway, rayban for Bradford.

have you ever tried steering with your feet and gassing with your hand?


----------



## London

Yes but I was thrown off the Dodgems.

Mullet or centre parting?


----------



## Dotti

Neither!

What you doing at the weekend?


----------



## London

Going shooting.

If you were turned into a member of the opposite sex for the day, could you stop playing with yourself?


----------



## Dotti

I suppose that would depend on the member in question if he 'plays' with himself!

If you were paid 1.5million pounds to eat something not normal and given the choice, what would you choose :- Kangaroo testicals or pigeon's eye balls?


----------



## davelincs

the eye balls, followed by the Kangaroos

Rabbit or Hamster for a pet?


----------



## denTTed

Rabbit.

Do your cuffs match your collar?


----------



## Dotti

I'm not sure!

curly hair or straight hair?


----------



## London

Curly on the collar and straight for the cuffs (the other way round would be one hell of a surprise).

Le Manoir or a kebab van?


----------



## Dotti

Le Manoir

Faux fur or real fur?


----------



## davelincs

the real stuff

silk or satin?


----------



## London

Silk

Should I keep doing this or go down the pub?


----------



## BLinky

go down the pub.

pie or pizza?


----------



## JNmercury00

BLinky said:


> go down the pub.
> 
> pie or pizza?


Pizza!

Are you happy with your life, if not, what would you change?


----------



## Private Prozac

No. Everything.

Is this going to end up another '3 word story' and bump up your post count thread? :lol:


----------



## BLinky

yes, thats the idea.

how do you stop your gf from cooking?


----------



## sixdoublesix

By getting your wife to do it instead!

Who will win the F1 championship this year?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me iv been practicing in my metro!

beer or cider?


----------



## Fictorious

Cider

Describe how a solar cell uses load leveling to supply power both during the day and during the night.


----------



## davelincs

No idea

Grapefruit or Orange juice?


----------



## Gazzer

orange juice with a shot of voddy mmmmmmmmmmmm

why do tt'rs mod soo much on here?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's a modding nation!

if you had your own pub what would you call it?


----------



## davelincs

The Ale House

marmite or honey?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> The Ale House
> 
> marmite or honey?


marmite

any regrets?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not picking the right lotto numbers! lol

how do they cover maltreated in chocolate perfectly when they are in a round shape?


----------



## Wallsendmag

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> not picking the right lotto numbers! lol
> 
> how do they cover maltreated in chocolate perfectly when they are in a round shape?


Its sticks with dog shit

is this the most useless thred or just a post number booster ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's called a game ... it's classed as fun!

why are people so negative and boring on this forum, and who even cares or counts their posts :/?


----------



## London

Surely not everybody.

Health or wealth?


----------



## alun

health. but wealth would also be nice

1.8 or v6?


----------



## davelincs

v6

Pub lunch, or a take away?


----------



## alun

take away. you cant get a decent curry in a pub.

plasma , lcd or led?


----------



## BLinky

plasma for movies, LCD for gaming.

chillies Green or red?


----------



## London

Red and Hot

Has anybody californicated?


----------



## davelincs

yes.

coal or gas fire?


----------



## London

I think nuclear reactors are the best (and strangely, backed by the Greens).

Harry Hill or Frankie Boyle (there's only one way to find out...)?


----------



## Dotti

Frankie Boyle.

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## London

A woman is in the bath when there is a knock on the door.

"Who is it?" she says.

"It's the blind man" comes the reply.

"OK,come in" says the woman.

The blind man walks in and says

"Nice tits, can I fit your blinds now?".

Definitely blinds.

Wolves or Man U?


----------



## Dotti

Neither, I prefer spurs.

Chips or potatoes?


----------



## davelincs

Potatoes

peanuts or cashews?


----------



## Dotti

Cashews.

Chinese or indian meal?


----------



## davelincs

Chinese

Red or white wine?


----------



## Dotti

White.

Autogleam or Megs?


----------



## davelincs

Megs

pears soap or imperial leather?


----------



## Dotti

Pears soap.

Oakleys or raybans?


----------



## davelincs

Oakleys

hulahoops or ready salted?


----------



## Dotti

Ready salted.

Twitter or facebook?


----------



## davelincs

Twitter

I Pod or cds?


----------



## Dotti

Ipod.

18's or 19's?


----------



## davelincs

18s

less or more?????????????


----------



## Gazzer

more..........

leather cream or polish?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither, pears soap followed by some gliptone conditioner works a treat

Share an interesting fact about you that not many people know


----------



## Wallsendmag

I was an International Athlete (not lardy at all )
Ford or Vauxhall


----------



## BLinky

ford.

two or three at the same time?


----------



## Dotti

Three at the same time!

Football or Rugby?


----------



## alun

rugby..

pink or brown?


----------



## Dotti

Pink!

Sweet or sour?


----------



## techfreak

Schweeeet!

Hard or soft?


----------



## Dotti

Hard!

Fun or serious?


----------



## davelincs

fun

cornflakes or crunchy nut cornflakes?


----------



## BLinky

cornflakes mixed crunchy cornflakes mixed coco pops.

1:2 cheese pasta ratios or 2:1 cheese pasta ratio?


----------



## davelincs

1:2 ratio

Mature cheddar or Stilton?


----------



## BLinky

Stilton lol.

cheese above meat or cheese below meat?


----------



## davelincs

Cheese below Meat

Beef or Pork?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither give me chiiiiccckeeenn!!!

apple pie or apple crumble?


----------



## Miloslav Ivanov

crumble of course 

Home made or restaurant thing?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

home made

how much hair have you got?


----------



## davelincs

quite a bit

cut/ trimmed, every two weeks, or once a month ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

cut and dye every 6 weeks  got to look your best never know who you may meet haha

carrots or parsnips ?


----------



## davelincs

Parsnips, roasted

Brussel sprouts, or cabbage?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

bussels

loving you is easy because .......


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> bussels
> 
> loving you is easy because .......


I turn out the lights?

Favourite pin up?


----------



## sixdoublesix

The one where you have to pin the tail on the donkey

Do dentists go to other dentists or do they just do it themselves?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

depends how flexible they are! I would be impressed if they could do themselves but I would feel discriminated against if they only went to other dentists 

DVD at home or cinema?


----------



## Miloslav Ivanov

Depends on the company and number of dates behind 

Probably DVD at home.

Car walk or Park walk?


----------



## Dotti

Car walk.

Shower or bath?


----------



## London

Shower (as I said bath the first time!)

Heads of tails?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

heads .... don't like the arse end of things

do you like camping?


----------



## davelincs

Yes

Derbyshire Dales,or north Yorkshire Moors?


----------



## Wallsendmag

NYM
MkII or outdated lump of shite


----------



## davelincs

MK 2

Sunderland or Newcastle?


----------



## Dotti

Neither. I prefer chelsea and spurs! 

Tennis or table tennis?


----------



## davelincs

Neither i prefer Croquet

gerkins or cucumber?


----------



## London

As Ken Dodd once said (perhaps):

What a fine day to stick a cucumber through the vicar's letterbox and shout "the aliens are coming".

So, cucumbers defo.

Walkers or McCoys salt & vinegar?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Probably walkers if I had to choose but given the choice of other flavours I would have steak McCoys!!

Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?

Why did you just try singing the two songs above?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because I am sad

can you ask two questions at a time?


----------



## Miloslav Ivanov

Shoot if its on me 

Revolver or a gun?


----------



## alun

gun

top gear or
fith gear?


----------



## Dotti

Top gear.

Clarkson or Hammond?


----------



## SteviedTT

Neither, they're both twats

Car reviews or look at me, I'm a celebrity


----------



## davelincs

May................................... i say all 3 of them

rolls royce or bentley


----------



## Dotti

Bentley.

Ferrari or Audi TT?


----------



## davelincs

tt

b & b or full board???????


----------



## Dotti

Both 

Orient express or boat cruz?


----------



## davelincs

O E

ski or skate board?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ski !!! love skiing, after teaching it for 6 years I finally hunt up my boots 2 years ago!!

Enter by the front doors or smash the back doors in?


----------



## Dotti

Enter by front door.

Peggy mitchell or Prince of Wales?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I would have to give peggy one and smash her back doors in!

Should I ever save money and buy Lidl Mulk? (Mulk = Milk with at least 30% cows milk in it)


----------



## Dotti

That sounds a bit odd. What's the other 70% consist of?

Black coffee or cafe latte?


----------



## Gazzer

expresso...........deffo

carpet or laminate?


----------



## Dotti

Carpet.

Johnathan Ross or Johnny Depp?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Carpet.
> 
> Johnathan Ross or Johnny Depp?


oh i love carpets mmmmmmmmmm

err ok next one wossi of course lol

knee burns or elbows?


----------



## Dotti

:lol:

Both! I get very excited! [smiley=whip.gif]

Fury blanket or duvet cover?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> :lol:
> 
> Both! I get very excited! [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> Fury blanket or duvet cover?


furry blanket with open fire of course!!!

wine or sparkly?


----------



## Dotti

OMG Fury blanket with open fire and sparkly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Chocolate or savories?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> OMG Fury blanket with open fire and sparkly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Chocolate or savories?


only got a sweet tooth for one thing so savouries am afraid

foot massage or back?


----------



## sixdoublesix

back as it usually has a "happy ending" somewhere along the line.. usually at the end of the line

When the question of "what three things would take with you to a desert island" is asked, why does no-one ever say A BOAT?


----------



## Gazzer

back massage is al ure gerrin lol..............

dessert island i wud take 1000 bottles of brouillie fuk the boat will float home lol


----------



## alun

hang on theres no question here.....


----------



## SalsredTT

Dessert: pavlova

Should I spray my houseplants now, or in the morning?


----------



## Wallsendmag

So


----------



## alun

depends what your spraying them with? and if there in direct light or not

should i stay up to watch stripes?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only if they are black and white.


----------



## Dotti

That's a zebra. :wink:

Mamouth thunderstorm or mega thick snow?


----------



## alun

wallsendmag said:


> Only if they are black and white.


 :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Mega thick snow

daily mirror or daily mail?


----------



## yeborsky

Daily Arthur

And, dotti, what's a mamouth?


----------



## Dotti

My slang, for 'my mouth' :-*

Cat or dog


----------



## Guest

a new low.


----------



## davelincs

Dog

black coffe or latte


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither i hate coffee!

watch jeremy kyle or watch paint dry?


----------



## davelincs

Watch paint dry

pasta or salad for lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pasta salad.... id have both and be greedy!!

is the job that your doing what you have always wanted to do, if not what would be your dream job?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Bella, i love working all around the world, even some of the sh*t countrys

does your salary , match your dedication to your work


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

No... i am VERY VERY underpaid for what i do :?

Do you like being away from home?


----------



## davelincs

Some of the time, but we get equal time off, so i only work 6 months of the year, which is fine by me

Days or shift work?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

shift work... 7-3 gives you the rest of the day to do what you want
2-10 gives you a lay in :lol: < which i what i am working today!

favorite way to travel?


----------



## Wallsendmag

DOH Train ofcourse
Shola Ameobi or Andy Carroll ?


----------



## davelincs

Andy Carroll

Sunderland or Liverpool?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hmm tough one, can I choose rather die instead? But guess Liverpool did a job on Chelsea yesterday so im gonna go with Liverpool!

Whats the chaviest/worse car you have ever owned?


----------



## Wallsendmag

MkI TT


----------



## Dotti

Yep.

Germany or France?


----------



## London

Germany for the food, France for the build quality of their cars.

Opal Fruits or Starburst?


----------



## Diveratt

Ha you should be so lucky Wine Gums all the way 

What's the first thing you look for when you see another TT?


----------



## sixdoublesix

To see if the driver has a nice pair of tits.. I mean exhause tips, then look if she has nice tits!

Arrive at work and start at 9am or arrive at work, have a poo, read the paper, make a cup of tea, eat breakfast and chat about last nights TV.. have another poo and then start work?


----------



## Dotti

Arrive at work at 9 and work!

Breakfast or no brekkie?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Depends if i can have it at work along with a poo and newspaper!

Deal or no Deal?


----------



## London

"You've played a brilliant game, used a great strategy, thought long and hard and must be pleased with £10" - WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, IT'S A SODDING GUESSING GAME. I SPY TAKES MORE SKILL.

No Deal.

Shake, rattle or roll?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

shake my tail feather!!

still or fizzy water?


----------



## davelincs

Still water

Tea or a glass of orange?


----------



## Dotti

Tea.

Gardening or car wash?


----------



## alun

looking at the state of my garden id have to say car wash

mcdonalds or bk?


----------



## Dotti

McDonalds.

Hamburger or chicken burger?


----------



## alun

at macdonalds it would have to be hamburger there chicken doesnt taste like it has any chicken in it.

3somes... mmf or ffm?


----------



## Private Prozac

ffm of course. 

Doggy or missionary?


----------



## Dotti

Missionary I like to park my car missionary! :lol:

Water bed or normal mattress?


----------



## Private Prozac

(How did I know you'd reply to _that_ one eh Abs!! :lol: ).

Normal mattress. Water beds make me want to heave!

Matt emulsion or silk?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

silk

morning or evening?


----------



## Dotti

LOL You know me too well Neil [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .... Matt emulsion

Painting a ceiling or wallpapering a wall?


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> silk
> 
> morning or evening?


Both! 

Hellraising nightclub or a boring quiet night in?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

night club  love a boogie

sweat, blood or tears?


----------



## Miloslav Ivanov

Tears ....

Desktop or a lap?


----------



## Private Prozac

Desktop.

Lapdance or poledance?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither, the last one I had in Blackpool you could see up right up there and see what she had for dinner!!

is this a question?


----------



## Dotti

Yes.

testicles, spectacles, wallet or watch?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, i have all of those

jkt potato or sweet potato??


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

just potato as I have my own jacket and I'm sweet enough!

sugar in your hot drinks?


----------



## Diveratt

Never

Wax or natural


----------



## Private Prozac

Wax.

Do I fancy bella_beetle2.0 or what?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

well I am a heart breaker 

chilli con carne or curry?


----------



## alun

curry

what pizza topping?


----------



## Diveratt

BBQ sauce 

HP or Daddies?


----------



## Private Prozac

Daddies.

Stockings or tights?


----------



## alun

stockings.. my nuts sweat too much in tights :lol:

big boobs or small ones?


----------



## Dotti

Biggies ... privat prozac loves biggies ! :wink:

Shaven or balt? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Dotti said:


> Biggies ... privat prozac loves biggies ! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :wink:

What's 'balt'?

Shaven.

Do the wheels on a bus still go round and round?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

depends if the chavs have taken the wheels off yet!!

what does your mobile number end in?


----------



## Dotti

Zero!

Robbie williams or Prince Wills?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

robbie!

why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Private Prozac

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_did_the_chicken_cross_the_road?

PC or Mac?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pc

that's not a answer private that's a Link with some one else's answer!

what's your answer!?


----------



## Private Prozac

Soz.  (ohhh, I love it when you tell me off!!).

The chicken crossed the road ......to shag the racy looking hen on the other side. (better? :wink: ).

Back, sack or crack?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sack .... out with the old in with the new!!

who framed Rodger rabbit?


----------



## Private Prozac

Jessica rabbit.

Mug of tea or cup of tea?


----------



## Dotti

Cup of tea, I'm posh 

Beer or lager?


----------



## alun

lager

slow and soft or fast and reckless


----------



## Dotti

Slow and soft!

Finger tip tickles or heavy palm rubs?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Fast and reckless.. think of it like a 100m sprint, once the runner crosses the line, does he carry on running? FINISHED!! (This is also an act known as 'Emptying the Bins" and "Ahhhh Bistow"

What would you do if you woke up tomorrow and has a traffic cone glued to your head that would never come off?


----------



## Diveratt

Phone the cones hot line & be very glad its not stuck up my arse like last time.

Hard top or Rag top ?


----------



## davelincs

Rag top

mk1 or ttrs


----------



## Dotti

TTrs.

Red leather or baseball?


----------



## davelincs

Red leather

Manual or auto?


----------



## Dotti

Manual.

Parking sensors or Magnetic ride?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Whatever one helps you women park better and stop dinging my TT !

SMALL GASH or BIG GASH?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lmao!!!!! how do you reply to that??


----------



## Harvester

Reply Big or Small 

Would you or wouldn't you?


----------



## JNmercury00

Harvester said:


> Reply Big or Small
> 
> Would you or wouldn't you?


Definatley would! Like a crazy monkey.

Do you have any recurring injuries?


----------



## T3RBO

Well I often suffer from a swelling in my pants 

The concept of diversity encompasses acceptance and respect. It means understanding that each individual is unique, and recognizing our individual differences, so with that in mind how do you rate yourself in bed?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

please clarify

what's the rating out of? 10? 100? good? bad? poor?


----------



## T3RBO

10 :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

10 then lol part from I snore

do I have to deduct points?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well I must be good because I always shoot my fruit!

If you throw a dice 6 times, what's the chance that you'd get a six on:
a: exactly one of the throws.
b: one or more of the throws.


----------



## Dotti

a: exactly one of the throws.

Big feet or big hands?


----------



## sixdoublesix

neither.. a lady with a cute bum or tum does it for me!

Drive a chaved up Vauxhaul Ashtray or Citroen Spaxo ?


----------



## Dotti

Decisions, decisions ... spazo I suppose :lol:

Wagon wheel or Teacake?


----------



## alun

wagon wheel.

ever had sex in the back of a tt?


----------



## Dotti

Salt and vinegar but only if they are walkers.

London Zoo or London Eye?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Salt and vinegar but only if they are walkers.
> 
> London Zoo or London Eye?


Eye!

Bathroom or kitchen?


----------



## Dotti

Kitchen.

Slate or poreceline floor?


----------



## alun

> ever had sex in the back of a tt?





Dotti said:


> Salt and vinegar but only if they are walkers.
> 
> London Zoo or London Eye?


what question where you answering?


----------



## Dotti

LOL! No, never had sex in the BACK of the TT

Have you ever had sex in the FRONT of your TT ?


----------



## alun

not yet...

does anyone want to help me with that? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Depends what you look like! :lol: :lol:

Bonnet or rear spoiler? :lol:


----------



## alun

bonnet would be warmer at this time of year..

ribbed or plain


----------



## Dotti

Both and more!

Once, twice or three times? :lol:


----------



## alun

if you do the job correctly . once should be enough 

best accent from this country?


----------



## Dotti

Posh Essex accent :lol:

Are northern males better looking than southern males? Lol


----------



## sixdoublesix

Depends which species

Help me mummy the bus is on fire or Christ, I need to Hoover my curtains?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

the curtains are on fire?

who else is up?


----------



## davelincs

I am

coco pops or toast


----------



## Diveratt

Was toast this morning 

What's the best thing to do on rainy Sunday afternoons?


----------



## davelincs

listen to Johnny Walker ,sounds of the 70s on Radio 2

Radio 2, or local radio?


----------



## Diveratt

Radio 2 Radio Devon is really pants

Do you still pick up hitchhikers?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

that's how I met my bf!!
only joking lol!!

how did you meet your partner?


----------



## wallstreet

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> that's how I met my bf!!
> only joking lol!!
> 
> how did you meet your partner?


Shopping.

Have you cheated?


----------



## BLinky

yeah ofcos,

who hasn't?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

def not any footballer!

mac donalds breakfast?


----------



## Diveratt

Yep been there 

Thong or Commando?


----------



## davelincs

neither

Fig rolls or bourbon biscuits?


----------



## Diveratt

Fig rolls any day

How far would you go for a TT meet?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

about 5 miles lol

carpet or flooring?


----------



## Diveratt

Mostly flooring ( my cat hates it) carpet in the bedroom.

On the subject of bedrooms 

Lights on or lights off


----------



## Dotti

Lights off.

Sunshine or snow?


----------



## Diveratt

Thats a disapointment 

Sunshine and wet holidays are for diving  Red Sea 3 times last year.

What would be the first thing you buy with a big lottery win?


----------



## davelincs

A round the world cruise for my mum and her sister

peppered mackerel or lasange for lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lasagne!!

birds or worms!?


----------



## Diveratt

Birds

What is the fastest you have ever driven ?


----------



## davelincs

70mph :lol:

benson and hedges or malboro?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither. dirty habit!!

do you have afternoon naps?


----------



## davelincs

No just 5 hours every night

Painting walls, and ceilings
roller or paint brush?


----------



## Diveratt

Roller

How long before this goes the same way as the 3 word story?


----------



## sixdoublesix

not so long

Finish off in the face or the hair?.... when showering of cause ;-)


----------



## Dotti

Not the face please, hair it might have to be :lol:

Bed or field gate? :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Not the face please, hair it might have to be :lol:
> 
> Bed or field gate? :lol:


Ooh field gate! I enjoy getting closer to nature

Rock or roll?


----------



## Dotti

Rock!

Mars bar or a two finger kitkat?


----------



## davelincs

kit kat

topic or lion bar?


----------



## Dotti

Topic.

Chocolate smoothie or strawberry smoothie?


----------



## NaughTTy

Strawberry

Pink or Brown?


----------



## sixdoublesix

one in the pink, one in the stink!?

Shoot, snog or marry >> The Queen, Maggie Thacher and Pat Butcher


----------



## Dotti

Snog pat butcher :lol:

Pierced tongue or pierced eyebrow?


----------



## NaughTTy

Tongue

Lick or suck?


----------



## Dotti

Suck!

Dyson or Hoover?


----------



## Diveratt

Miele Cat & Dog (well posh in our house) 

What will you do when it costs £100 to fill up your TT?


----------



## davelincs

Put £100,s worth in

gold or diamonds?


----------



## Dotti

Diamonds.

What will you do if Audi go out of business?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

go to an Audi partner!! hold on that's what the cowboy said!!

who feels sorry I have to work from 10pm till 7am tonight?( iv already worked 6-2 today!!


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well thats what you get for working in the brothel ;-)

Ask politely or just shove it up there anyway?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ask politely

you comming back later sixdoublesix?


----------



## Dotti

I'll answer on his behalf, he probably will do :lol:

Short, bald and rich OR Tall, handsome and poor?


----------



## Harvester

Personally - I'm tall poor and not very handsome.

Straight or Bent? (Bananas of course!)


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither just 2 apples joined by a string

Should I accept bellas offer or pass?


----------



## davelincs

Pass

ship or plane?


----------



## Harvester

Go for the second one, Bella's ..... oh did you say *P*ass???  
(I haven't got my specs on!!) 

Pork or Beef?


----------



## davelincs

Venison

Pub or bistro ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pub

bellas???


----------



## Harvester

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> pub
> 
> bellas???


  Sorry, he said ..." take bella up on her offer or pass",....I didn't have my specs on and thought he said,...something that rhymed with pass! 

What would you rather bee or a wasp?


----------



## davelincs

A bee, all that honey

Emerdale or some other shite??


----------



## Dotti

My big fat gypsy wedding.

Tomato ketchup or daddy's brown sauce?


----------



## davelincs

Brown sauce (hp)

Vanilla or raspberry ripple ice cream?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> My big fat gypsy wedding.
> 
> Tomato ketchup or daddy's brown sauce?


ketchup on burger but brown sauce on hot dogs  

fillet or sirloin?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sirloin!

how do you like your steak cooked?


----------



## davelincs

medium

tequilla or whisky ??


----------



## Gazzer

neither........!!!!!

chips or jacket spud?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

jacket spud with cheese butter and vinega!

is the TTOC MEMBER COMMITEE coloured inOrange new? :?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Spud with chips on the side

Best film you have seen recently?


----------



## davelincs

brassed off

Red or Blue?


----------



## Gazzer

blue

goodfellas or godfather


----------



## sixdoublesix

Godfather 1 and 2 but not 3

Frosties or coco poo's?


----------



## Gazzer

neither........phew breakie is tea and a ciggie.

knickers or thong


----------



## Dotti

French knickers more classy :wink:

Socks or no socks?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> French knickers more classy :wink:
> 
> Socks or no socks?


no socks on guy...........

pics or no pics of u wearing some


----------



## Dotti

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> French knickers more classy :wink:
> 
> Socks or no socks?
> 
> 
> 
> no socks on guy...........
> 
> pics or no pics of u wearing some
Click to expand...

Haha I'm all for piccies lol :lol:

To send or not to send? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> French knickers more classy :wink:
> 
> Socks or no socks?
> 
> 
> 
> no socks on guy...........
> 
> pics or no pics of u wearing some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm all for piccies lol :lol:
> 
> To send or not to send? :lol:
Click to expand...

send deffo........

cafe au lait or broullie


----------



## Dotti

Cafe au lait S'il vous plait 

Tulips or Daffodills?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Cafe au lait S'il vous plait
> 
> Tulips or Daffodills?


tulips as daffs too common!!

duck or venison?


----------



## Dotti

Duck.

Swimming or walking?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Walking

Of lemonade contains lemons does it also contain ades?


----------



## Dotti

Lemonade.

Stripes or dots?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Doties

Is that you staring at me through my window?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Yes ...

How do you want me? :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

I don't :?

Is anyone else getting pissed off with the inuendo on this thread?


----------



## Dotti

Nope and we really don't care what you think or anybody else come to think of it! :-*

If you don't like it, don't read it OR go back to being a boring TT owner?


----------



## SteviedTT

You should join the appropriate kind of site for this shit.


----------



## Dotti

SteviedTT said:


> You should join the appropriate kind of site for this shit.


Yep 

Next question Stevie? :-*


----------



## SteviedTT

It started off as quite a laugh, but like you did with the 3 word story, you've dragged it down to your own smutty standards


----------



## Dotti

How's that then? pmsl ! What have I said that is smutty? :lol:

You just have an over vivid imagination! :-*


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

well I'm 2 hours 30 mins in to my 9hrs 45 min shift...

how do I stay awake lol?


----------



## Dotti

Take some locozade and drink plenty of hot sweet tea Bobbie. 

What time do you finish tomorrow?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

7  x


----------



## davelincs

Not long now Bella

Straight to bed or breakfast first?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

straight to bed then I'm off till next Tuesday!

why are you up early?


----------



## Diveratt

Because I'm at work 

What's your fav holiday destination?


----------



## davelincs

Anderby Creek

yorkshire tea or pg tips?


----------



## Diveratt

PG but mostly coffee

WTF is Anderby Creek?


----------



## davelincs

Its on the Lincolnshire Coast

England or Denmark to win tonight?


----------



## Dotti

England.

Left or right?


----------



## sixdoublesix

right

What will the score be tonight?


----------



## davelincs

2-1 England

who will score Englands goals?


----------



## Adam-tt

I don't think England will score any

What do you listen to in the car radio or your own music ?


----------



## davelincs

Mainly radio2, sometimes the ipod gets a blast,more so when the roof down

What do you listen to whilst driving?


----------



## Dotti

A couple of cds or nothing.

Material mats or rubber mats? (Am I allowed to ask this or is it a smutty question) :?


----------



## Diveratt

Seems OK to me Dotti some people just have dirty minds 
Rubber at the moment 

Do you own another car as well as the TT and if so what is it? ( If anyone that replies Pug RCZ they will be hunted down and shot)


----------



## sixdoublesix

Fiat cinquecento and its now 15 years old but never let me down, and only 38000 on the clock... for 50-60mpg its my fave toy!

dnot yuo fnid it stargne taht yuo can raed tihs qeustion?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no because I'm clever!! haha

good morning all how's your day?


----------



## Diveratt

Morning? My day has been fine just getting ready for my 21 day weekend 

If you did not own a TT what other car would you have? (keep it with in the same price range of you current car)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a beetle maybe 

why do fat people go in to fast food places and order diet coke?


----------



## davelincs

An S3

Have you ever been caught speeding?


----------



## Dotti

No, thankfully.

Have you ever broken down in your car in a queue?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Only once and it was a nervous one with all tears and snot bubble and crying.. unless you mean the car, in which case, no!

Are you my real mum? and if not, why do you dress like her?


----------



## Private Prozac

I'm not your real mum but I've done her plenty of times!!

Are you selling your beloved ScarleTT Abs?


----------



## davelincs

No idea, im not Dotti

Dotti are you selling your car???


----------



## Dotti

I sure am 

Am I making the right decision?


----------



## Private Prozac

davelincs said:


> No idea, im not Dotti


 - LMAO. :lol:

Come on Dotti. We need to know. Don't post a reply and go all shy on us!

*Are you selling your car?*


----------



## Private Prozac

No.

What are you getting next then?


----------



## davelincs

A tts, end of may early june

why do you ask?


----------



## Private Prozac

Cos I had a premonition that you were going to!! :wink:

Shall I have a dump now or save it for later?


----------



## davelincs

I would go , before its to late

Have you been?????????


----------



## Private Prozac

Not yet. Still trying to push one out!! 

Will I be here for long?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: Neil thankyou for making my day by making me laugh :lol: ... You probably will be here for a while knowing you :lol:

Will the earth move when you go? :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

No but could you stop the world so I can get off!

Do you prefer how the TT looks on the inside or outside?


----------



## davelincs

Both, in and out

What are you having for supper?


----------



## Gazzer

cheese and onion on toast with fresh ground black pepper.

fri night fun or saturday?


----------



## Dotti

Both!

Where are you going? (Am I allowed to ask that or is it perverted) :lol:


----------



## techfreak

No u smutty so n so, ur not allowed

So why u selling the car?


----------



## Dotti

News travels fast, not telling 

Ibis or brilliant?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ibis for standard and brilliant for tts

What you watching on tv right now?


----------



## Private Prozac

Nothing. Just finished watching NCIS and now to bed.

The TT Forum or Facebook?


----------



## Dotti

Both, I like to keep busy

aeroplane or boat?


----------



## Private Prozac

Aeroplane. Boats turn me :mrgreen:

Thigh high kinky boots or wellies?


----------



## alun

deffo the boots.. wellies look terrible

sunbed or fake tan?


----------



## davelincs

The proper thing, a suntan

Was the forum down earlier?


----------



## roddy

Dash said:


> Alun, I assume your question for the next person is the question about which one to answer.
> 
> The answer to your question is: You answer the question posed by the last poster.
> 
> So onto my question: When is a door, not a door?


when it is a jar !!!!


----------



## alun

i dont think the forum was down..

lb's or kilo's?


----------



## davelincs

im still imperial, so its lb,s

feet and inches or mm and cm?


----------



## Private Prozac

Feet and inches for me still.

X-Box 360 or Playstation 3?


----------



## alun

i would normally say playstation but we had the xbox demo girls at work at the weekend and im now an xbox fan.. :lol:

cod or gt5?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither i hate the sound of both the games!!

air strikes,reload,re spourn, no no no no no!!

Pound or euro?


----------



## davelincs

£££££££££££££££££££££££££££

holidays abroad or the uk?


----------



## alun

if this country was a bit hotter id say uk.. but its not.. so abroad

boxing or ufc?


----------



## techfreak

Both

Football or rugby?


----------



## alun

in light of my latest rant id have to say rugby

watch soaps or staple your nuts to the desk?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

if i had nuts then id def be more occupided playing with them lol

onion rings or squid rings?


----------



## alun

:lol:

deffo squid.. mmmmm

whats your fav sushi dish?


----------



## techfreak

Dont like sushi..

Should we do a forum collection for bella to have some cosmetically implanted nuts?


----------



## Dotti

Ewww no she would have constantly sweaty hands!

Little feet or big feet?


----------



## Private Prozac

techfreak said:


> Should we do a forum collection for bella to have some cosmetically implanted nuts?


No need. She can have my nuts implanted any day!!


----------



## Dotti

EWWW! :lol:

Cashew nuts or ready salted nuts? (Am I allowed to ask this or is it perverted) :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Cashews

Brazilian or walnut?


----------



## Dotti

Brazilian.

With or without chocolate?


----------



## NaughTTy

With Chocolate

Selling or not?


----------



## Private Prozac

Not now, (she had a 'moment'!!).

CD or MP3?


----------



## NaughTTy

MP3

Bose or B&W?


----------



## davelincs

B & W

I Pod touch or Classic?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i pod touch

hot or cold custard?


----------



## NaughTTy

Ewww, neither!

Kitchen or bedroom?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

depends what your doing in them! :lol:

t-moble, orange, 02, 3, vodafone, virgin?


----------



## NaughTTy

(Decorating...before anyone gets the wrong end of the stick :roll: :wink: )

Vodafone for my sins :?

Buttons or zip?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

zip... easier to do with nails

what if you cant decorate?


----------



## NaughTTy

Then I'll have to find another way of making a mess! :lol:

Sausage or bacon?


----------



## alun

get someone in to do it for you

tescos petrol or shell?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

shell...

but tempted by tesco club card points!

where do you shop for food?


----------



## Private Prozac

Sainsburys.

Length or girth?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i like my cucumbers to be both! have to buy it like that for more flavour!

do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?


----------



## alun

yes....

how often do you cut your grass?


----------



## Private Prozac

I haven't got any. I live in a second floor flat!!

If the world was ending tomorrow, what would you do today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

go to the maserati garage, steal one, drive to mac donalds and have a mc flurry!

what about you?


----------



## alun

go out and see how many girls want an end of world shag,

what would you do?


----------



## Private Prozac

Come with you!! :lol:

What about you?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i just told u :lol:

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.... what does yours bring?


----------



## Private Prozac

Damn right. It's better than yours. :wink:

Radio 1, 2, 3 or 4?


----------



## davelincs

Radio2

eastenders or corro?


----------



## rocketman

Mental thread.......... and so entertaining!! Probably don't understand the rules LOL LOL, but some cracking witty answers. And a few people with an awful lot of time on their hands... :lol:


----------



## Dotti

corrie.

Hollyoaks or points of view?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what's points of veiw? x

casualty or holby city


----------



## Dotti

Holby City.

A Motor way or a B road?


----------



## davelincs

B road, any day of the week

sports mode or normal?


----------



## rocketman

Motorway when travelling, B roads for fun 

Smart dress or casual?


----------



## Dotti

sports mode whilst smart dressed :wink:

Perfumed mats or car airfreshner?


----------



## rocketman

What does normal mean


----------



## Dotti

Pink trousers with a bright yellow top and blue rinse! 

Hot or cold?


----------



## rocketman

COOOOOOOOOOOLL 8)

Make up or natural (men included or I am being sexist :? )


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

make up

no such thing as natural beauty?


----------



## rocketman

Aw Bella, even as a man I have to disagree! If I was not such a private person would post a pic of someone I know who def. is natural and stunning. Oh, and as I am sure you are aware.......Bella (Italian for beautiful) :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Oh yes there is Bella

open collar shirt or tie?


----------



## Dotti

tie.

Single breasted suit or double breasted suit?


----------



## rocketman

Only single breasted (unlike my women!!??), tailored and never cheap!

Go to the pictures or watch a DVD at home?


----------



## Dotti

Go to the pictures

Thriller or romance?


----------



## davelincs

A thriller with some romance

front or back row?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

mild row ... simply the best

ub40 or bob Marley?


----------



## Dotti

Back row with premier seats.

Popcorn or pick and mix?


----------



## davelincs

UB40

live music or recorded music ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

live music 
with pick n pix

thunder or lightning?


----------



## Dotti

Thunder.

Tag or Rolex?


----------



## davelincs

Tag

jacobs cream crackers or assorted crackers?


----------



## Dotti

Jacobs cream crackers.

Cheddar cheese or stilton?


----------



## davelincs

Both

Branston pickle or celery with your cheese?


----------



## Gazzer

branston

bbc1 or channel 4


----------



## Dotti

Channel 4.

Deal or no deal?


----------



## London

...and back to page 19, 4th post

Are we stuck in a loop now?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no not a loop

do you like hula hoops?


----------



## London

I prefer picked onion monster munch.

Made a decision?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes  iv made one
thankyou 

what flavour monster munch?


----------



## Dotti

London said:


> ...and back to page 19, 4th post
> 
> Are we stuck in a loop now?


Did you really take the effort to scroll through this pile of shit? Ho hum!

Or do search button?


----------



## Dotti

Don't eat monster munch!

Pasta or rice?


----------



## London

Dotti said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and back to page 19, 4th post
> 
> Are we stuck in a loop now?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really take the effort to scroll through this pile of shit? Ho hum!
> 
> Or do search button?
Click to expand...

What else am I meant to be doing as my wife is watching the ultimate chick flick.

What is it (2 words, both start with the same letter)?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

dirty dancing

what do I win?


----------



## London

1st prize is a copy of Dirty Dancing, 2nd prize is two copies of Dirty Dancing...

I'm not having the time of my life (see what I did there), but are you?


----------



## Dotti

Sadly not having the time of my life!

Fresh or stale?


----------



## alun

got to be fresh..

anyone watch jersey shore?


----------



## Private Prozac

No. Was watching Justin Lee Collins in Japan.

Holiday in Japan or holiday in Thailand?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hmmm bankok lady boys or cute Asian girls... Decisions..

What would you choose?


----------



## alun

deffo the cute asians..

what would your murder weapon be?


----------



## Dotti

OOOO erm I'm a bit squimish so I would probably say screaming :lol:

Would you swim in the atlantic waters 2000 miles out at sea?


----------



## alun

prefrably not..

on a nudist beach... would you go nude?


----------



## Dotti

Now I know some of you think I'm a bit perverted but I would draw the line at commando on a nudist beach :lol:

Would any of you go nude on a nudist beach though? :lol:


----------



## BLinky

I would and have.

When will this end?


----------



## davelincs

how longs a ball of string

are you at home or at work?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

at home in bed 
alun I love jersey shore!!!!!!!

bath or shower?


----------



## davelincs

Bath

bath foam or bath oil?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

bath foam

music on or silent bath?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Splashy bath with ducks and toy boats!!!

What's the best programme on tv?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Waterloo road- the big bang theory and jersey shore- secret diary of a call girl- gossip girl

ok iv got a few lol

what do you like to watch?( dont say topgear)


----------



## Dotti

Fith gear! :lol:

Jumper or cardigan?


----------



## davelincs

Jumper, cardigans are so 1936

tescos or waitrose?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

tesco as I'm there now!

is moving - should I be scared ?


----------



## davelincs

Very

blackberry or i phone?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iPhone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

shed or tent?


----------



## davelincs

Shed with out doubt

Garage or car port??


----------



## rocketman

Garage!!

Drink Friday, Saturday.......Friday and Saturday??


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

drink every day of the week if you want to

rich tea or digestives ?


----------



## rocketman

Digestives.

Too old to drink all week. Train too hard!! Not drank alchohol for 3 weeks!!!

Loads of friends or one to one?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

one to one - to many can get bitchy!!

lower case or CAPITALS?


----------



## davelincs

lower case

employed or self employed?


----------



## rocketman

Both, because prOPer GRAMMMarr and PuntuatAHOn spELLLing is LACking alonG wIThh gOod EngLAndISH

Keep doing this post or retire?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

keep the post going!

why are most post delivers men?


----------



## rocketman

Employed- nice to know where wage is coming from.

But oh to be self employed!!

Laugh or cry?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

cry with laughter

did you know you use more face muscles frowning than you do smiling?


----------



## davelincs

yes

nhs or bupa?


----------



## sixdoublesix

NHS, I love waiting about and reading all them old magazines.. One was so old that the TV listing for Dave didnt have one Top Gear program showing!

Can you tell me what you think the term "Bin Juice Finger" means?


----------



## Private Prozac

I'm going out with the girl next door. Smellllll my finger.

Am I correct?


----------



## davelincs

As always PP

tuna mayo or tuna mayo & sweetcorn


----------



## Private Prozac

Tuna Mayo and sweetcorn. I just love seeing those bits the next morning!!

Honey roasted peanuts or dry roasted?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither i prefer salty! haha

wine and lemonde or wine and soda?


----------



## NaughTTy

If I really had to - Wine and soda.

Jump or push?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

who am i jumping on and who am i pushing lol!??!

do you facebook?


----------



## Private Prozac

I do.

Do you?


----------



## davelincs

not any more

twitter or msn messenger?


----------



## Private Prozac

Neither. Both bore the hell out of me!

PJ's or commando?


----------



## Dotti

both.

Sheets or duvet?


----------



## davelincs

Duvet

1 OR 2 pillows???


----------



## Dotti

Once nice firm luxury one.

King size bed or queen size bed?


----------



## Private Prozac

Can't afford to be that luxurious so it's just a double for me. 

Is my car going to come back from the bodyshop anytime soon?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ill bring it back in a minute ok?

how long have you had your current mobile number?


----------



## davelincs

12 years

skate wings or stir fry?


----------



## Dotti

Skate wings.

Jesey royals or chips with it?


----------



## davelincs

Jersey Royals

followed by lemon meringue or gateau ?


----------



## Dotti

ooo hmmm lemon merague.

Rose or white wine?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

white... brought 4 bottles today!!!

what washing powder do you use?


----------



## Dotti

Surf with ylang ylang smells heavenly.

Do you like shopping?


----------



## techfreak

Hate it,

Do u?


----------



## davelincs

Its ok at 5 in the morning, thank god for 24 hr tescos

what day do you do your main shop?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

every day I'm in a bloody supermarket!!

homebase or bnq?


----------



## davelincs

B&Q

Patterdale terrier or Lurcher?


----------



## Dotti

Patterdale.

Barney or Rover?


----------



## davelincs

Barney

2 or 3 seater sofas?


----------



## sixdoublesix

3 so I can sprawl out over it!

Would you roast your chestnuts on an open fire?


----------



## Dotti

Ohh yes, can't beat a bit of roast chesnut(s)

Top of the pops or grange hill?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Ohh yes, can't beat a bit of roast chesnut(s)
> 
> Top of the pops or grange hill?


totp!

club or pub?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pub then club!

cheese or onion ?


----------



## Duffy

Got to be Grange Hill!

Cruise along a twisting B road or blast along a clear straight?


----------



## Dotti

Blast along a clear straight.

Afternoon tea at Ritz or afternoon tea at Harrods?


----------



## Duffy

Tea at the Ritz.

Dexster or True Blood?


----------



## Dotti

True Blood.

Twilight or vampire diaries?


----------



## Duffy

Think we're just interviewing each other Dotti! :lol:

Has to be Vampire Diaries

18's or 19's?


----------



## Dotti

That's ok Duffy beats talking to myself like I always do on here :lol:

19's 8)

Red leather or cream leather?


----------



## Duffy

Depends on the colour of the TT. Red leather with Black and cream leather with Red

Modded or Standard?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Car modded, women standard

Are you watching embarrassing bodies on channel 4?


----------



## wallstreet

Harold on Maud DvD!

Do you wanna be low or high?


----------



## Dotti

Embaressing bodies is quite good.

What would you show on that programme if you had to?


----------



## Duffy

A stich that I still have in my ear for a childhood bike "stunt" that went slightly wrong

MK1 or MK2?


----------



## Dotti

Can I be greedy as both are nice 

Tele or music?


----------



## Diveratt

Music, Still woring through 80 gigs of Phatbox 

How long have you had your TT?


----------



## Duffy

1 week 5 days 

audi dealership or independant garage?


----------



## Dotti

5 years now 8)

How many cars did you have before the TT came along?


----------



## Dotti

Duffy said:


> 1 week 5 days
> 
> audi dealership or independant garage?


Congratulations and your TT looks lovely 8)

Independant garage :wink:

Trousers or skirt?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Trousers as my boss says we can't wear skirts

Who is Salt?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'll ask sergeant pepper!

ice cubes in your drink?


----------



## Dotti

Yes please.

Gin n tonic or bicardi n coke?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Just drink it and that fizzy smartie at the bottom of the glass 

Who would you piss on if they were on fire?


----------



## alun

bacardi and coke

with lemon or without?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

with 

straw?


----------



## alun

no

nibbles?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

o yes please

cheese and pineapple?


----------



## alun

not keen on cheese but i love pineapple

cherrys on pizza?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

in which universe????

freeveiw or sky


----------



## alun

sky.

fav jersey shore cast member?


----------



## Private Prozac

Dont watch it.

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## alun

nearly, but not with you.

work in the morning?


----------



## Dotti

No, weekends off.

To go to Bluewater or not to go to Bluewater?


----------



## alun

its something to do i guess

whats a good first date?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dunno, me and bella a haven't been on a date yet.

Do your eyes hurt looking at an iPad like mine do right now?


----------



## Dotti

No, because I'm on my iphone  .

Where are you Taking Bella for your first date?


----------



## davelincs

Bluewater

Raining or fine?,


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

raining so we can sing in the rain!!

vinny is my fav jersey shore member

what shall I do today?


----------



## alun

Shopping..or road trip

What would you like to do?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

go to a spa!!

who's your fav jersey shorer?


----------



## Dotti

Don't know because I don't know what it is!

American oak or solid pine?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I don't know, my knowledge of vibrators is very limited so go for the one that suits you most

Do girls like clean shaven (no it's not going there lol) subbley (still not) or bearded men? ( see, a clean question)


----------



## Dotti

Don't get me started sixdoublesix I love stubble with a passion! :lol:

Straight hair or curly hair on a womans bonce?


----------



## techfreak

i like both, but have a thing for curls...

hair on mens head or shaved?


----------



## Duffy

Whatever takes your fancy.

Wash your car yourself or pay some nice person to do it for you?


----------



## alun

Wash it myself

Can you answer a fwe questions on this or is it always the one above you?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'd say answer what you like

rules are there to be broken??


----------



## sixdoublesix

No just to be bent

What time am I picking you up later?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

about 7 o clock?

where you taking me?


----------



## Dotti

Round my house!

What do you want for dinner?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

meat balls 

why does fake tan smell oaty?


----------



## Dotti

I don't really know why.

Have you been out today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me and glen went to Colchester to do some shopping and had lunch now he is on xbox and I'm trying to nap lol

you been out?


----------



## Dotti

Yes went out this morning then washed and detailed the tt inside and out so now looking utterly spangly.

Do you think today has felt spring like? [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Yes went out this morning then washed and detailed the tt inside and out so now looking utterly spangly.
> 
> Do you think today has felt spring like? [smiley=sunny.gif]


No bloody freezing on the beach at Portsmouth today :x

What is happening tonight?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not much as I'm off out 

what about you?


----------



## Dotti

Cooking a meal for the family.

Where you off to?


----------



## davelincs

The George at Langworth, a late birthday party

Any one else out tonight?


----------



## Dotti

Have a lovely evening Dave. I must be the only one staying in!

How many people have you got going Dave?


----------



## davelincs

theres only 30 of us,thank god

Can any one lend me a tenner?


----------



## Dotti

Cor 30 is still a fair amount . Sure, I'll lend you a tenner :wink:

Is first round on you?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Cor 30 is still a fair amount . Sure, I'll lend you a tenner :wink:
> 
> Is first round on you?


You can have one my cans of beer if you like.

What's for afters?


----------



## davelincs

Of course Abi, and the food,better make it 20 pound :lol:

any one else got a birthday coming up?


----------



## Dotti

Mine's in June.

Did you read 3 word story is coming back? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm off to a Chinese although I have had it for lunch but I'm stuck on what dress to wear 

can you help lol?


----------



## davelincs

The Red one Bella

What are you having to eat


----------



## Dotti

Homemade pizza and homemade potatoe wedges.

What are you going to wear?


----------



## davelincs

Jeans , t shirt, jacket

is the 3 word story back?


----------



## Dotti

Looks that way Dave  .

Who else is staying in tonight?


----------



## London

I am because Bella is going out with Doublesix.

Long slow screw against the wall or a harvey wallbanger?


----------



## Dotti

It'll have to be a Harvey Wallbanger as I've got to keep my mind clean on here from now onwards :lol:

Do you think it's rubbish on tele on a Saturday night?


----------



## rocketman

Aye, telly rubbish. I am going out!! maybe fit in a long slow screw too :wink:

Vodka and cranberry or Morgans' spiced rum? :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

OOO erm Morgans spiced rum I think I would like that 

Kebab on way home from night out or bag of chips with lots of salt n vinegar?


----------



## rocketman

Won't be able to tell the difference after all the spiced rum? Your pizza and wedges sound better 

Designer labels od discrete style?


----------



## Dotti

Well thankyou Rocketman, I could have saved you a doggy bag :lol:

Descrete label

Hollister or Superdry?


----------



## rocketman

Funnilly enough Superdry jeans tonight with a Canali shirt, prob too much info!

Keep annoying the next door barn complex or turn my music down?


----------



## Dotti

You carry on with as much info as you like, you sound smart for going out 8)

I say keep annoying the next door barn complex with sounds 8)

R & B or Heavy metal?


----------



## rocketman

Started off with some Dance-Freemasons and Kelly Rowland type stuff.......Now on AC/DC Iron Man 2.!! LOUDDD

Off to listen to live band:

Stay there all night or go an suffer amongst the idiots (is that a rhetorical question LOL)?


----------



## rocketman

Dotti said:


> You carry on with as much info as you like, you sound smart for going out 8)
> 
> Aye, till you look at my feet and see an old pair of biker boots


----------



## Dotti

Ahhh Freemasons I have them in the TT at the moment 8) .... I would say go and find a trendy bar with some decent sounds and classy women and get merry 

Do you like shots or lager?


----------



## rocketman

Freemasons locked in the TT, never get bored of them, got to be one of the best 'proper' dance sounds around.

Shorts definately. Can't drink pints all night. Afraid I would rather drink cider before lager, but then I am a heathen Scotsman!!

Start your cooking or keep sending me questions :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: both, I can multi task like a clown juggling :lol: 

To get home at midnight or to get home at 3am?


----------



## rocketman

You'll never get here by 3 a.m. :lol:

haha. You know that was a kindly joke Abi.

Right, I'm off.

Home by 3 a.m or home on Monday  ?


----------



## Dotti

Have a fab night out Rocket  don't forget to refuel full tank to get you to moon and back on your arrival back home on Monday :lol: 

Saturday nights are so rubbish on tele so to watch full monty Or Notting Hill DVDs this evening?


----------



## alun

there both rubbish, but if i had to choose it would be notting hill, altho im sure id find something better if i tryed

scuba or snorkeling?


----------



## Dotti

Neither.

40w light bulb or 25w lightbulb?


----------



## alun

depends what your putting it in probs 40w

what are you putting it in?


----------



## Dotti

Undecided 25w to low and 40w is perfect but want a subdued lounge :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Candle or lamp on?


----------



## alun

cant you put a dimmer switch in?

i like candles. several of the small ones is good. depnding what your doing of course

shaved or hairy? (im talking blokes chests here)


----------



## Dotti

Hairy.

Do men wax it?


----------



## ozwigan

Yes I always wax my tt

Have you got a life


----------



## Dotti

No, I'm very lonely and act like a bot!

Do you like clubbing?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no wears. me out
I'm scattered. 
bed time,?


----------



## davelincs

No bella, been up 1 hour now

doing anything special today?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> No bella, been up 1 hour now
> 
> doing anything special today?


Driving home from Portsmouth and having a roast dinner 

Why does the weekend go so fast?


----------



## davelincs

Because we enjoy it

whats for Sunday Lunch?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> Because we enjoy it
> 
> whats for Sunday Lunch?


Roast beef I hope! My old mum is doing it.

If you have a voltage of 230v and current of 16amps, how much power are you using?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Not enough to power the flux capacitor!

Who gave me this hang over!?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not me ... although I thought you were picking me up - you never showed so I just drank and drank 
now I have one!!

shower time!


----------



## Diveratt

Hangovers are usually self-induced unless you have someone sitting on your chest pouring cocktails in your mouth.

Why don't I get invited to those sorts of parties?


----------



## Diveratt

sorry Bella to slow 
about an houre ago

Hot or cold?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

hot... I Like to get to the point where I'm going to get 3rd degree burns lol

anyone going for a nice afternoon walk today?


----------



## Dotti

No,but ....

Do you fancy an afternoon walk then bells?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I would like to ring bells ding dong!

I want a milkshake from maccy ds!

does the sight of frogspourn make you feel sick?


----------



## Dotti

Hmm milkshake yummy. Ewwww frogspourn!

What about horse manure? Love the smell of that! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no way!

petrol I love the smell of!

how about you!?


----------



## Diveratt

Castrol R its unique 

Is it still raining?


----------



## mon&amp;stu

I'm in the West Mids and yes its still tipping it!

Whats the best road you have driven your TT on?


----------



## Dotti

A few lanes round where I guess.

What are you all doing this afternoon?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

at the in laws having dinner 

game of scrabble anyone?


----------



## sixdoublesix

CERTAINLY (48 Points on a Triple Word Score)

Sometimes at work I sneek into the ladys bogs to take a dump and then waddle over to the mens bogs to wipe... so when a girl goes the toilet next she thinks one of the women at work has done a shit and not wiped..

is this bad?


----------



## Dotti

That is absolutely gross! :lol:

What else do you do that is gross?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I do the same in the mens! 
we are made for each other!

have you ever won a competition ?


----------



## Dotti

I wouldn't go in mens toilet with all piss around the seat where they have missed IQ!

Not sure I have won a competition or not if I have it may have been years ago.

Have you ever take a day sick off work and gone shopping?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

the womens toilets in Chelmsford services are just as bad it's disgusting what some people can leave!

I have never rung in sick if I wasn't and even when I am sick I go to work because I won't get paid for sitting at home

Jamie Oliver or Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Dotti

Jamie Oliver.

Hows the fake oaty smelling tan coming along? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I look like a ompa lompa!

could you eat onions raw?


----------



## Dotti

Yes and I do in a salad sliced up esp red onion  .

Can you eat red meat with blood coming out?


----------



## Gazzer

cheese & onion sandwich? so yeah lol

chilli con carn... hot or not


----------



## Duffy

If it's not rare it's over cooked

Plans for the rest of the day


----------



## Dotti

I love a hot chilli the hotter the better 

Do you like hot spicey food with a nice ice cold lager?


----------



## Duffy

Can't beat a cold beer with hot food!

Stubble on a man. Yes or no?


----------



## Dotti

A definate yes [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Will you be sending a valentines card tomorrow?


----------



## sixdoublesix

yes but Bella hasnt PM me her address yet.

My doctor says because I have been wanking so much, I now have the wrists of an "80yr old", but I haveonly just turned 30. do you think he could he be lying?


----------



## Duffy

I don't know your address dotti so I am not! :lol:

What's the perfect valentines gift?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sixdoublesix standing on my doorstep holding a box of chocolate eclairs

yours?


----------



## Dotti

That's ok Duffy, just send me some lovely red roses and a nice big bar of toblerone  :lol:

Do we all think sixdoublesix needs to see his doctor over his bad habit? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

think we need to find him a gf or if he already has one send her on a course of some sort lol

what's it to be!?


----------



## davelincs

What with his imagination or wrists :lol:

Any one drunk?


----------



## Dotti

We need to find him a gf ! :lol:

Do you think we can manage that Bells?


----------



## Gazzer

no, he is only stopping his balls seizing up lol

oral, give or receive?


----------



## Dotti

I love a bit of oral dental care. Infact I just love going to the dentist ! 

Who loves going to the dentist?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I cant help it, ever since I had my plastc legs fitted and gave up painting mini elves I need things to do with my hands...!

Once I almost hit the mythical "Seven Wank Wall Barrier"!! (Where you have 7 in one day and on the seventh one you start to hallucinate, fall on the floor and foam at the mouth and everything goes blurry!

So, hows your day been?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I dont - looking up someones nose is not my sort of fun lol

roast dinner soon- what are you having ?


----------



## Duffy

Doctors maybe about his wrists! :lol:

Roast dinner as well.

Roast Chicken or beef?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

chicken

prob looking through the yellow pages for my address ..... I'll give u a clue you won't find me under the name bella lol

seaweed peanuts anyone?


----------



## Dotti

No thankyou just chewing on a maoam lemon flavour.

What else are you all doing whilst on here?


----------



## davelincs

Having a cuppa, and listening to sound of the 70s

What are you having for tea?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

watching step up 2 and jealous that the baby has fallen asleep on glen and not me  she looks like a frog sprawled out lol!( not my baby - my niece)
and thinking of sixdoublesix!

you?


----------



## Dotti

Cooking roast pork, yorkshire puddies, fresh veggies and scrumptious roasties and homemade apple sauce.

What should I make for puddies?


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> watching step up 2 and jealous that the baby has fallen asleep on glen and not me  she looks like a frog sprawled out lol!( not my baby - my niece)
> and thinking of sixdoublesix!
> 
> you?


That is just so wrong looking at your man with a baby niece on his lap whilst your thinking of sixdoublesix! You bad bad girl! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do we all think Bells is a bad bad girl? :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

No not at all

is it cold and raining?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

he knows I don't mean it 

I'm good!!

if you could change your name , what would you change it to?


----------



## Dotti

Shrek!

Who's going to the ace cafe next weekend?


----------



## Duffy

Too far away for me I am afraid.

How often does everyone go to the events?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not very - people are bad at organising 

do you have a pet?


----------



## Duffy

Border collie, she's nuts! :lol:

Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## davelincs

Dog, we have a patterdale terrier called tigger

figs or dates?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

fig rolls yes but not general figs!

do cold drinks make you cough? lol


----------



## davelincs

Only Drambuie

lcd or plasma tv?


----------



## London

Can I suggest a slight amendment to this thread? Instead of answering the question above, answer the previous question. With a bit of luck, we will get a Two Ronnies sketch out of this.

No, cold drinks don't make me cough.

Where can I buy four candles?


----------



## Dotti

Plasma and homebase!

Why are men Moany?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

So what do i answer? lol


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Plasma and homebase!
> 
> Why are men Moany?


only moan when i'm coming   

back or foot massage?


----------



## Duffy

Dotti did you miss the "wo" for your last post? :lol:

beach holiday or city tour?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

both most defiantly

can you roll your Tongue ?


----------



## Duffy

yes I can.

Can you nip with your toes?


----------



## Gazzer

Duffy said:


> yes I can.
> 
> Can you nip with your toes?


explain nip?


----------



## Dotti

Can't devulge what else I can do with toes ! :lol:

Skinny jeans or flares?


----------



## Duffy

Can you nip with your toes?[/quote]
explain nip?[/quote]

like you would nip someones arm with your fingers


----------



## Dotti

Yes, I think that might be possible  .

Do you all think I might reach 19,000 post by the end of this evening? :lol:


----------



## Duffy

I've got money on with Ladbrokes Dotti that you get to 19000 tonight! :lol:

How long before Dotti gets to 20000?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

an hour?

who loves pickled onions? yum


----------



## Dotti

Yes.

Do with think bella might be pregnant? All this talk of raw onions and now pickled onions has left me a bit concerned for her?


----------



## Duffy

Hmm its a valid point Dotti,

any Nuttela cravings Bella? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no no

unless you all know something I dont!! lol

what shall I name the baby?


----------



## davelincs

Jnr bella bettle

Pickled eggs or Pickled walnuts?


----------



## Dotti

Pickled walnuts.

What's your next car going to be?


----------



## sixdoublesix

a car hopefully

Where have you been all my life?


----------



## Dotti

in the wardobe.

To watch top gear tonight or NOT to watch it?


----------



## Duffy

Watch......crazy talk even considering not watching it! :lol:

Hammond or May


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

may..... can be sunny 

why is the sky blue?


----------



## Dotti

Hammond.

Have you driven your TT today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iv sat in the passenger seat 

are you glad they made broadband?


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> iv sat in the passenger seat
> 
> do you glad they made broadband?


do you glad???


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

huh? what do you mean? I think your seeing things!

past your bedtime?


----------



## Dotti

I think poor gazz is drunk :lol:

Bedtime this evening.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

working a night shift :'(

why can't I say no?


----------



## Duffy

cos the person your trying to say no to, has pickled onions and is blackmailing you? :lol:

walk the dog just now or later?


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> huh? what do you mean? I think your seeing things!
> 
> past your bedtime?


Last edited by bella_beetle2.0 on 13 Feb 2011, 18:42, edited 1 time in total..............coff


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

wasn't me!!! lol


----------



## davelincs

walk the dog now

top gear or a dvd?


----------



## Gazzer

davelincs said:


> walk the dog now
> 
> top gear or a dvd?


top gear of course...........

bottle of red or do i get rosy so mrs can share???


----------



## Dotti

Both as it's valentines eve  .

Why do I feel so tired and off my food?


----------



## Duffy

Sunday night blues

When do you lose the Newbie tag on here?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Both as it's valentines eve  .
> 
> Why do I feel so tired and off my food?


pining hun.......must be love lol

how hot on chilli? toilet roll in fridge or just napkin for forehead?


----------



## Dotti

I think when you get to 100 posts or it maybe 200 :wink: keep the hard work up Duffy 

What's happened to Holly Willoughby's bust on dancing on ice?


----------



## Gazzer

Duffy said:


> Sunday night blues
> 
> When do you lose the Newbie tag on here?


after so many posts 

dog or cat as pet?


----------



## Duffy

Long way to go then!! :lol:

Certainly a dog person.

standard or modded?


----------



## Dotti

I adore cats but not allowed one! 

Tabby or black cat? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> I think when you get to 100 posts or it maybe 200 :wink: keep the hard work up Duffy
> 
> What's happened to Holly Willoughby's bust on dancing on ice?


dotti you hit 19000 and I'll go for the 100!

dont know but I am turning over now! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Duffy you made me laugh, turning it over to have a good look at Holly's bust :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif] That's a deal with the 19k and 100 posts 

Dancing on ice or Come dine with me?


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> Duffy you made me laugh, turning it over to have a good look at Holly's bust :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif] That's a deal with the 19k and 100 posts
> 
> Dancing on ice or Come dine with me?


would blame you Dotti, you basically told me too!!!! :lol:

neither really............but if Holly's involved! :wink:

Work from home or go into the office?


----------



## techfreak

Work from home office or living room...whatever i want

Go out tonight or tomor for a meal?


----------



## Dotti

Go out tomorrow for a meal and work from home that way you can work and play this game between breaks :lol:

Who is glad 3 word story is back also?


----------



## davelincs

i am, Its about time Dotti

Milk chocolate or plain?


----------



## Dotti

Plain please as it's good for the joints. 

Who would like to be taught how to ice skate by me as I teach it?


----------



## sixdoublesix

noway, I wont settle for anything less than Knitting lessons!

Is Valentines day considered to mens "Blowjob Tax" ?


----------



## Dotti

Doesn't have to be valentines day to give a bj! :lol:

Do you like them? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Duffy you made me laugh, turning it over to have a good look at Holly's bust :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif] That's a deal with the 19k and 100 posts
> 
> Dancing on ice or Come dine with me?


one of my clients is on come dine with me next week.......zachary just look out for it


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Doesn't have to be valentines day to give a bj! :lol:
> 
> Do you like them? :lol:  :lol:


like them love them when they come, but its give and take in my view.

multiples! do they happen?


----------



## sixdoublesix

yes, I got 3 shampoo's for the price of 2 and a few other multiples in Tesco.

No likey, no lighty?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes 6x9= 69 lol!!

grass or paving?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

and the survey said.........?


----------



## Dotti

Pavement, don't want to come home with grass stains showing what I have been up to! :lol:

Loud or quiet?


----------



## Gazzer

louder the better hmmm


----------



## Dotti

Why oh why is Kerry Katona still in on dancing on ice? Auughh she's rubbish! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00

randy sods!

a day on the beach or a night on the tiles?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Why oh why is Kerry Katona still in on dancing on ice? Auughh she's rubbish! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


nice tits tho lol


----------



## Gazzer

a day on the tiles on the beach mmmmmmmmmmmm

greggs bakers or louis's n hyde park


----------



## Dotti

Neither I prefer Betty'a in Harrogate 

Belgian Bun or iced finger? :lol:


----------



## Duffy

Iced finger!!

1 or 2 though?


----------



## Dotti

Ohh 2 I think as they are really yummy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## sixdoublesix

probably dog shit brown or vomit yellow

red bounty or blue bounty?


----------



## Gazzer

Duffy said:


> Iced finger!!
> 
> 1 or 2 though?


start with two then work up to four  

earl grey or jardealing


----------



## London

gazzer1964 said:


> earl grey or jardealing


Neither, Count Basie.

What is the capital city of Monoglia?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what ever you want it to be because I dont know the answer

did you know that I was on the titanic?


----------



## Dotti

Ulaanbaatar

Have you ever been there?


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> what ever you want it to be because I dont know the answer
> 
> did you know that I was on the titanic?


same weight or height?...........ok ok ok iknow sod off gaz


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

huh?

I'm lost please help


----------



## Dotti

Should have taken your satnav.

Do you get confused alot? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Should have taken your satnav.
> 
> Do you get confused alot? :lol:


spot on hun xxx


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes I do I only have a pea size brain

how big is yours?


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> yes I do I only have a pea size brain
> 
> how big is yours?


bigger than yours of course lmao.........mond hamsters is looking good at mo tbh lmao


----------



## Dotti

Yes thats right.

Bobbie, where has your picture gone?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I tried to change it and messed it up 

33 across, 6 letters, clue= very dirty?


----------



## Dotti

SMUTTY! :lol:

Fancy a cocktail?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

always

sex on the beach? very tasty


----------



## Dotti

Never had one of those!

Don't fancy 'wanna go a lakeside' then?


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> Never had one of those!
> 
> Don't fancy 'wanna go a lakeside' then?


wanna go a lakeside? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I tried to change it and messed it up
> 
> 33 across, 6 letters, clue= very dirty?


stick to washing machine lol and work up


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

that's not a question lol


----------



## Dotti

No.

Cuppa tea or cuppa coffee?


----------



## Duffy

coffee dotti, usual way :lol:

chocolate buscuits or not?


----------



## Dotti

Got to have a chocolate digestive with our cuppa coffees 

Shall we add a blueberry muffin also?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

to much fat! must watch my figure!

can you speak another language?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> to much fat! must watch my figure!
> 
> can you speak another language?


Vague Spanish

Can you play an organ?


----------



## Dotti

Yes I can play an organ and sing French fluent also 

Is love in the air this evening amongst any if you?


----------



## Duffy

are you asking? :lol:

I am i going to hit the 100 mark for posts tonight? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Of course I'm asking? 

How many valentines cards do you you think you will get? 8)


----------



## Duffy

A gentleman never tells! :lol:

bed time or not?


----------



## SalsredTT

Duffy said:


> A gentleman never tells! :lol:
> 
> bed time or not?


Getting there

Tonic water or orange juice with vodka?


----------



## Dotti

Gin and tonic 

Duffy have you hit 100 yet?


----------



## sixdoublesix

100? You need to get to the 1000 club! takes alot of spare time!

Have you got a party trick? if so, what is it?


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> Gin and tonic
> 
> Duffy have you hit 100 yet?


Nope not yet!! :lol: sure i've made more than it says! :lol:

how long did it take to get to 18900?


----------



## Dotti

It has taken me nearly 8 years of patience and tolerance to get that many posts I can tell you :lol:

Do you think all you can beat my postings? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun

no i will have probs changed my car before 20000 postings.

body or face?


----------



## davelincs

i have both

Cornflakes or toast?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Cornflakes on toast!

Have you ever been fired from a job and if so, why?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no as I'm to bloody good lol

where's my flowers sixdoublesix ?


----------



## London

In your garden.

Do we think Spring is here?


----------



## Dotti

yes, I have a spring in my step!

Is it time to get the bikini out for some garden bathing?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

do you want tan lines?

is naked better lol? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Usually 

How many Valentines cards did you get?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

do you want an honest answer?

do we really need a special day to tell the other halves we love me? 
i tell mine everyday when he goes off to work


----------



## alun

no you shouldnt need a special day to say it..

is an e-card the same as an actual card these days?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

id say so 

got anything planned for today Alun?


----------



## alun

not a lot..except go out and get some food.. maybe another kfc.or something else.

any suggestions?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

help me get to the 1000 post mark :lol:

good idea?


----------



## alun

lol. im sure youll get there.

do you get another star for 1000?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

im not sure, if not ill make my self one [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## alun

yes im sure i have..

how many plants do you have in the house?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

does a bonzai tree count?

a woman brought one once, walked out the door came back with the bonzai tree wanted to change it as she had fallen over and smashed it, i thought they were suppose to be goodluck :? :lol: :lol:

do you know any good jokes?


----------



## alun

i know some jokes but not any good ones.. :lol:

hamburger or cheesburger?


----------



## davelincs

Hamburger

Salad or chips?


----------



## mon&amp;stu

@ Belle - I think there is a page for jokes but how about this one...

Two blondes are sitting out on their verander in Texas one evening have a glass of wine (or ten!),
when one says to the other,
Which do you this is further away, the moon or Florida?
The second replies...

DUH!!! Can you see Florida!

Pancakes tonight with melted galaxy chocolate, strawberries and banana, in honour of the day
Is this good or bad??

stu


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what level on a carpark does it start to take the pee? iv had to park on level 5! who knows whos learking on that level lol


----------



## Dotti

You'll soon know if it comes down on your bright yellow!

How much do you think it costs to park outside Harrods?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

millions

whos moving on the 17th march?????


----------



## London

St Patrick.

Why is it cheaper to buy electricity from a gas company and gas from an electricity company than gas from gas company and electricity from an electricity company?


----------



## Dotti

Because they all share something or rather?

Who's had a creme egg yet?


----------



## alun

not yet this year, but ill sort that out soon

how do you eat yours?


----------



## techfreak

Whole
How about you?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I dont they give me a headache!

do I wash bella?


----------



## alun

yes.. then come wash my my car

skimmed or semi?


----------



## Dotti

Semi.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## alun

green or flav tea. caffeine free tho

whats your plans for today?


----------



## Dotti

I'm working.

Are you at work?


----------



## alun

not today. just been for food and now relaxing with mtv on

how are you on here at work? shouldnt you be working?


----------



## Dotti

using my iphone.

What did you eat?


----------



## alun

kfc snack box. with chicken breast and six hot wings.mmmmm

have you had diner yet?


----------



## Dotti

lovely. I've only ever had a kfc once in my life. I had a sandwich followed by a creme egg for lunch 

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## davelincs

Only the pyramid shape bar

the trouble is once i start a bar ,i have to finish it, how about you?


----------



## Dotti

I can only eat choccee in small doses.

Do you like a cuppa tea with some choccee?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no no to sweet for my teeth!

anything good on tv tonight?


----------



## Gazzer

tea but no chock hun.......non sweet tooth here

what valentine meal have you planned for tonight?


----------



## Dotti

Cambet deep fried in breadcrumbs and faijetas and homemade chocolate cheesecake.

Did you send any roses today?


----------



## alun

not yet but ive got some in my garden .. maybe i should post them to someone........ :lol:

any takers?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me me me me me me

saveloy or battered sausage?


----------



## Dotti

Nooo that's junk food.

Is there a healthier option you can have?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nope...the badder the better!!

any one excited?


----------



## alun

not yet.. but

what would your bf say if a dozen red roses turned up and they werent from him?


----------



## Dotti

No, not today.

Has anybody been watching The Promise on Sunday nights?


----------



## davelincs

No

Is it good?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

alun said:


> not yet.. but
> 
> what would your bf say if a dozen red roses turned up and they werent from him?


he would say - that saved me
some money lol


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> No
> 
> Is it good?


Very good so far, you can catch up with it on 4od :wink:

Do we think this lovely sunshine will last?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

as long as your smiling it will
always be sunny!

grapes with pips or not?


----------



## davelincs

It does not bother me

Green or purple grapes?


----------



## alun

green.

peanut or choc m&m's?


----------



## NaughTTy

Peanut

Butter or toffee popcorn?


----------



## alun

toffee

what about salty?


----------



## sixdoublesix

all of them, not fussy.

I have just blow off at work and they are asking who did it, should I own up and if it was you, would you own up?

only problem is it smells of beef and everone seen me eating beef monser munch at lunchtime are getting suspicious!


----------



## alun

deppends if you work with girls or guys.. if its guys id admit it.. if its girls then eep quiet, nobody will be impressed if you own up

have you owend up?


----------



## Dotti

No! I thought I would save another one and rip on sixdoublesix's face!  :lol:

Do you lot blow off often? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

All of the time, thats why i have a roadster

What time are you leaving work?


----------



## Dotti

I don't really blow off :lol: I leave that to you men :wink:

Home now thankfully :wink:

Do you celebrate valentines day Dave?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm leaving for work at 9:15pm this evening !!! 

portrait or landscape ?


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> I don't really blow off :lol: I leave that to you men :wink:
> 
> Home now thankfully :wink:
> 
> Do you celebrate valentines day Dave?


no not really Dotti. love is in the air 365 days a year at our house :lol:

How about yourself Dotti?


----------



## Dotti

Mr Dotti has told me I have a 7p tesco card on the way :lol: There is a little bag next to my bed however which has strict instructions for me to not open until he gets home! :roll:

Landscape Bobbie.

What time are you well finishing work this evening or morning?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

7am

then sleeping and cooking for me glen my sis her bf and mum and dad as it's their 25th wedding anniversary tomoro 

do you like fruit tea?


----------



## Duffy

Never tried fruit tea.

What do we think is in Dotti's surprise bag?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ovaries like all other girls surprise bags

What time is to early to go bed after work?


----------



## davelincs

11 o clock

who else gets up at 5 am?


----------



## Gazzer

3 am most days as brain cant switch off bud lol. if i am really lucky its a full kip till 6

why is it that a hot bath always makes you want to pee


----------



## alun

could be the pressure on the bladder or the warmth. probably just the sound of running water tho

isnt it annoying when you have to get out to pee


----------



## Dotti

Quite probably.

Whats in duffy's glove box in his mk2? [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix

vasaline and some hot dogs with tissues

Would you ever punch an animal in the face for £1m ?


----------



## Duffy

sixdoublesix said:


> vasaline and some hot dogs with tissues
> 
> Would you ever punch an animal in the face for £1m ?


Do you take me for some sort of deviant? Hotdogs come on, even i'am not that bad! :lol:


----------



## Harvester

Duffy said:


> Do you take me for some sort of deviant? Hotdogs come on, even i'am not that bad! :lol:


Yes!

I just wondered did you ever?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes I did

how stupid do you have to be to let a can of relentless explode in your bag!?


----------



## Duffy

If it was a Gucci bag..............very! :lol:

Relentless or Red Bull?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Red bull, once I drank 7 cans and stayed away for 3 months!

Sometimes is it better to tell lies rather than the truth?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes little White lies that wont hurt people

do you smoke?


----------



## sixdoublesix

nope!

have you ever been sacked from a job, if so, why?


----------



## Dotti

Nope never been sacked.

Have you ever 3 timed a person?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No way, one woman cost loads so having 3 would be a fortune!

is 'fingering' now classed as 'old skool' ?


----------



## Dotti

LOL :lol: No idea! :lol:

What's that then sixdoublesix? Care to explain? :lol:


----------



## rocketman

Evening Dotti......see you are on a roll :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I'm aiming for my 19k postings this evening :lol: and sixdoublesix didn't answer my question! :lol: :lol:

Good evening Rocket, how are you today? 8)


----------



## rocketman

Fair to middling! Sent my flowers and cards, feel good for doing so, shame it was not reciprocated  But I'm a man, what should I expect!! Relationships..............

Anyway, will Dotti post something clean in the next 5 minutes? :twisted:


----------



## Duffy

I have my doubts!!! :lol:

What will be the topic of Dotti's next post?


----------



## rocketman

Filth, innuendos, smut, fingers.......... or maybe some smut :lol:

Wait for reply or go and have a green tea?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: you two honestly.... encouraging me :lol: 

Which way do you sleep in bed? :lol:


----------



## rocketman

Asleeepily.

One or two pillows?


----------



## Dotti

One nice firm one! :lol: I'm talking pillow not toys! 

Firm mattress or soft one?


----------



## rocketman

Can you answer your own question? For the guys you probably have two pillows Dotti


----------



## rocketman

Firm! And I will be getting in there soon. Down to Brizzle early morning to have my splitter wrapped in carbon and see how it looks.


----------



## Dotti

I do have two nice pillows especially ones you can rest your head on! 

Feather or au d' naturel? :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

is it me or are questions being repeated?


----------



## alun

natural ones are far better

socks on in bed?


----------



## Dotti

Bedsocks.

How short is your hair?


----------



## rocketman

Is that a trick question Bella 

If its me repeating questions apologies. I ain't reading back through all these posts 

Anyway, way past my bed time LOL.

What will I listen to in the morning driving to Bristol (other than my Miltek!!) ?


----------



## rocketman

Dotti said:


> Bedsocks.
> 
> How short is your hair?


You mean how thick is my flesh :lol:

Window open or shut?


----------



## Dotti

Phone Bella_beetle she's really good at talking dirTTy!

Who's watching Gold with Gavin and Stacey and BILLERICAY?


----------



## rocketman

Errrm, YOU Dotti?

Exfoliate or wash your mouth out with soap..LOL :wink: ?


----------



## Dotti

Both for mind and mouth as it needs it from time to time :lol:

I have a chimney sweet coming out this thursday... do I flirty with him or not flirt with him? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Dotti said:


> Phone Bella_beetle she's really good at talking dirTTy!
> 
> Who's watching Gold with Gavin and Stacey and BILLERICAY?


this is tru.. 
mud- puddle of rain- soil- compost 
shall I carry on? lol


----------



## Dotti

Bella, are you saying your damp or hot or something?


----------



## rocketman

Quality Bella :lol:

Nice new picture of yourself 8)

Have your chimney swept or your flue a good seeing to?


----------



## Dotti

he can sweep it and give the flue a good seeing to at the same time!

1960s or the 80s? 8)


----------



## rocketman

Dotti, I can't answer any more till I stop laughing at your comments. You are relentless...........

Don't stop [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## alun

80s .. 60s looked shit. altho i wasnt alive then ..

anyone watching tool academy?


----------



## Dotti

Bobbie has relentless in her handbag who ever relentless is! :wink:

What's tool academy?


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> Bobbie has relentless in her handbag who ever relentless is! :wink:
> 
> What's tool academy?


Dotti, what websites you looking at now? :lol:


----------



## alun

must be a big handbag


----------



## Dotti

Some dating smut called tool academy :lol: What slappers :lol:

Did we all think he had big 'railings' ? pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dotti said:


> LOL :lol: No idea! :lol:
> 
> What's that then sixdoublesix? Care to explain? :lol:


Sorry I was watching True Grit, original version.

it was big in the 90's but its not happening anymore

http://www.wfg.woodwind.org/clarinet/

ever had a car crash?


----------



## Dotti

Yes, had a car crash in 1995 on the A64 way back to York. The other driver was driving down the carriageway in the wrong direction heading towards us at night.

How come your up this time of night?


----------



## sixdoublesix

cant sleep im all scared and horny at the same time

is valentines day worth it?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I think not

is a bella beetle day worth it?


----------



## davelincs

Probably for bella beetle

Anyone got the day off work?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes I have today and Wednesday off  then Saturday and sunday

are you off?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, back next week

are you going on holiday soon?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I am going Florida for 2 Weeks from 8th September 

are you having a holiday this year!?


----------



## mon&amp;stu

Ohh yes off to Mexico on the 8th March!! not long now :mrgreen: 
Going to the sensatori resort, google it!

sun or snow for holiday?


----------



## Wallsendmag

mon&stu said:


> Ohh yes off to Mexico on the 8th March!! not long now :mrgreen:
> Going to the sensatori resort, google it!
> 
> sun or snow for holiday?


Aren't they lazy good for nothings in Mexico ?


----------



## davelincs

They are according to top gear, and after working over there for 9 weeks,i agree with them

Who watched top gear on sunday, what did you think to it?


----------



## Dotti

I had it on, on the background but need to watch it again as I wasn't paying much attention.

Was it any good?


----------



## davelincs

four out of ten , they could do better,come to think of it we could do the show better

Morse or cash in the attic?


----------



## London

I don't want Morse in my attic so it would have to be cash.

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## mon&amp;stu

Jeez Dave what a choice... prob Morse..

J Clarkson, Richard Hammond or J May?


----------



## davelincs

May, the weather should be warmer

re tile the bathroom this week or wait until april?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

cease the day

did you know we don't actually have a bowel?


----------



## Dotti

No!

Have you got bowel problems bells?


----------



## davelincs

Not sure will have to have a look

tts or tt?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes
our bowel is actually our lower intestine

did you get any tesco vouchers?


----------



## Dotti

Gotta be TTsport 

Specced yours up Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Dotti, it below my ttoc details

Roll on June, anyone else?


----------



## Dotti

Oh look so it is doh blonde moment. :lol:

Oh yes roll on June for me also! 

What's your favourite colour in a room?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hmm on the dulux wall colour chart I would go Spunk Green or Dog Shit White

Best flavour crisps ?


----------



## davelincs

Salt and vinegar

Plain or chocolate biscuits?


----------



## Dotti

Plain chocolate biscuit.

Ibuprofen or paraceomol for a banging headache?


----------



## Duffy

Both!

Monster Munch or McCoys?


----------



## Dotti

McCoys

A worm popping out the ground or a sleepy spider on tree branch


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a worm

why is there a light in a fridge but not a freezer?


----------



## davelincs

Its to cold in the freezer

A mug of Horlicks or Ovaltine?


----------



## Dotti

A mug of horlicks

Iphone or blackberry?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iPhone

would a inflated and a deflated balloon weigh the same? remember air weighs nothing


----------



## sixdoublesix

Filled balloon because air does have weight!

Are you watching gypsy wedding?


----------



## Dotti

Oh pikeys salted nuts forgot it was on have to catch up with it on iplayer.

Have you ever lived-in a caravan?


----------



## rocketman

No, but I have to say your motor looks cracking mate!

Beach holiday or nightclubs full of holidaymakers?


----------



## rocketman

Dotti said:


> Oh pikeys salted nuts forgot it was on have to catch up with it on iplayer.
> 
> Have you ever lived-in a caravan?


I lived in a caravan (proper static one 8) for 2 years!!

Drive waaaay too fast or cruise?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Cruise, when you know you have a fast car then you have nothing to prove. Also point on the licence wouldn't be fun!

Why is it when you dial a wrong number it's never engaged?


----------



## Dotti

Because the owners or deaf!

Whats 100 x 6 - 1 = XXX +4 = XXX%


----------



## alun

"A worm popping out the ground or a sleepy spider on tree branch"

what is that all about?

"why is there a light in a fridge but not a freezer?"

i do know the answer to that as i sell fridges.. i just cant remember.. lol

and fuck it i cand be aresed to work out the maths..

is anyone else pissed?


----------



## davelincs

No ive just had my breakfast

In bed or at work?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

in bed

do I get a prize for the 1000th post!!??


----------



## davelincs

Yes Bella, but you have to reach 1000 first

What shall we buy bella for her 1000th post?


----------



## Dotti

She won't want anything as she never does! :lol:

Who's of work today?


----------



## alun

im off today.. wooooohoooooo

whats your plans for the day?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm off today - holiday finished today

I'm carpet cleaning 

shall I have a rustlers burger now?


----------



## alun

yep. and make me one too

tomatoe sauce or relish?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pri pri sauce

shall I watch my boxset of jersey shore?


----------



## alun

yes

which season?


----------



## Dotti

YUK! I'm making a beef soup, just braising the steak in pearl barely and veggies awaiting to go in then will brais the lot for 3 hours making a lovely chunky thick soup.

Who likes high heeled shoes?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I like them... can't walk in them tho lol

are you feeling fly like a g6?


----------



## Dotti

I don't think so Bobbie.

Have you washed your cars today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

No, but i have washed the carpet in the flat

Have you made any scrummy cakes today :-*


----------



## alun

and if you have.. can i have one?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid not, haven't baked any cakies today but will do at the weekend and of course you can both have some each 

What sort of cakes do you fancy?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

home made choc eclaires?

Does any one else have a rooms in there house filled with rubbish such as- 
4 audi wheels, spoilers,cleaning products,exhausts,empty forge boxes?


----------



## Dotti

Hell no way thank god, No rubbish room what so ever and I just have a neat shelf in the garage with all my cleaning bits on 

Can't you ebay it all and not tell Denimblue ? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

if he isnt lucky doTTi.... i will put him on ebay!! :lol:

would you bid on him?


----------



## davelincs

Probably Abi

Have you used the pears soap lately?


----------



## Dotti

I would bid on Denimblue for a giggle yes :lol: . Haven't used any pears lately Dave, I used johnstons baby wipes instead 

Who dares bells to put denimblue (glen) on ebay for a giggle? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

buy it now price 99p?? bles him

whats for dinner tonight? i have chilli


----------



## davelincs

I dare her, and i bet you 5p she does not do it

Peach or prune yoghurt?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ooooo 5p..... im so tempted now! :lol:

Peach most positivly definitly yes!

do you shake and vac to put the freshness back?


----------



## Dotti

LOL I shake me azz to bring the cheeryness back whilst hoovering 

Do you wear fingerless gloves?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

No, personally i dont understand them! you wear gloves to keep your hands warm and then they cut the fingers out! thats like wearing trousers and chopping the legs off lol!!!

who else HATES noel edmands?


----------



## Dotti

Noel Edmands :lol: :wink: ... Noel Edmonds is ok I haven't watched him in yonks.

Do you not like him then Bells?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i cant stand him!! but yet i sit here with deal or no deal on!

can you balance a spoon on your nose?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: yes I can in fact I balanced one on my hen night 17 years ago and have the piccie to prove it :lol: :lol:

Are you going to the Lakeside meet in a few weeks?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i really dont know to be honest i have not looked in to it, plus with my new job i dont know what ill be working 

do you think popcorn smells nicer than what it tastes? :lol:

*MY 1000TH POST!!!!!*


----------



## Dotti

Quite probably as I really love salty popcorn and love the smell of it at the cinema.

Have you seen any good films recently?


----------



## alun

popcorn is awesome... marks and spencer do cheese flavour... and altho it sounds awefull. its really nice

have you had chocolate flav?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes it was called the mechanic and it had jason statham in it... the things i woud do to that man :lol: :roll: :-* 

do you have any ideas to go on dragons den with? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Oh god yes, don't get me started on Jason Stratham he is soooooooooooo hot [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .

I would have some ideas but wouldn't reveal to you lot 

What colour knickers you wearing today bella? :lol: (someone had to ask it!)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

im not i wanted to be a naturist for the day!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what about you?


----------



## Dotti

I thought you were going commando as your facebook said you were enjoying a good 'airing' :lol: .

Oh you know me, always like to wear me frillies   .

What's for dinner bells? [smiley=chef.gif] (have we covered this one already today?)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

we have indeed - we are having chilli tonight  have to build old Glens energy up :wink: he has some cleaning to do when he gets in :lol:

have you ever ridden a camel?


----------



## Dotti

Chilli - lovely,

what time shall I be round?  (poor Glen you have him under the [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] ) :wink:


----------



## alun

riden a camel? thats just sick. :lol:

chilli sauce on all day breakfast?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

:lol: we just have to clean the flat so we definitly get our deposit back when we move 

is waterloo road on tonight?

alun - chilli sauce on a all day breakfast is sick :lol:


----------



## davelincs

i agree with you bella

As bella made 1000 post yet?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yesyes i have.... look on the previous page at the top and you shall see,i put a suttle note :lol:

do you have a a set place on your sofa where you sit and tell people to move if they are sittin there?


----------



## alun

i dont ask people to move. but i do have a fav place

how much to pose nude for the likes of playboy?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

:lol: nothing i dont like playboy

how much would you do it for? :wink:


----------



## alun

ten pounds and eight cans of lager..

would you buy a calender of the ttforum men?


----------



## rocketman

No, I'm sexist! :lol:

Would you buy one of the DD (sorry, TT) forum lassies!?


----------



## davelincs

yes i would buy one of the girls

If you won tonghts lottery , what would be the first thing you buy?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

there arnt many ladies on there who post is there?

Ill be miss December [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

what month will you be?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

davelincs said:


> yes i would buy one of the girls
> 
> If you won tonghts lottery , what would be the first thing you buy?


Id buy my self a TT so i would then be part of the family!


----------



## alun

id have to be aprilll [smiley=book2.gif]

do we have enough hotties on here for 12 pages of girls?


----------



## Dotti

I would be miss June ..... And more !!!!

Who likes boobs?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me ad DoTTi can double up, or triple up if we must :lol: :lol:

daddy or chips?


----------



## Dotti

I would love a big daddy with some chips!

Who wants to be mine and bells triple person?


----------



## alun

ill be the third... me me me....

bella and dotti posing naked ona tt....  :-* im sure that would sell a couple of copies

anymore takers for a months page?


----------



## Dotti

Don't all cum forward will you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you think some of us should help Bella with her moving?  I can make a house out of a box from charing cross!


----------



## sixdoublesix

No deal!

Girls, if you couldnt get in your house th front way, would you let a guy smash your back doors in?


----------



## alun

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lol

no i dont need a man

sweets anyone?


----------



## alun

dont mind if i do..

what have you got ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I don't 

would you like to travel a few hundred miles and bring me some


----------



## sixdoublesix

Not really I'm all chilled out now

Why did they put my nan to sleep in her forever box?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because beauty dont last forever 

do you kill spiders!?


----------



## alun

No. There nice

Are you getting hassle from one?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yea, I told him I had a boyfriend but he wouldn't listen so I squashed him!!!

what would you of done?


----------



## Dotti

Never mind what I would have done, I did, and now it's a tarantular   ... and pregnant 

Do you all like tarantulars? I hope so because when I invite you round I will let her sit pert on your palm


----------



## alun

id have put it outside bella. i couldnt harm a spider. as for the terantula.. ive never held one but i bet there nice.

how far is essex from newcastle? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

285 miles there abouts I think.

Are you thinking of visiting bella? :wink:


----------



## alun

im going to kidnap her at the weekend.. then steal your terantula. it will be like a viking raid.

what do terantula's eat?


----------



## Dotti

Insects, grashoppers, .... baby mice   unless you make your trantular a vegetarian  I think Bella will love your idea :lol: 

Can I watch? :lol:


----------



## alun

yes you can.. :lol:

would a body fit in the boot of a tt?


----------



## Dotti

Oh it's ok, bella will fit, so on her behalf as we are close friends :wink: and as she is now in bed, you have my permission to fill your boot with her  :lol:

Do you fancy bella? :lol:  ... sorry just had to ask? :lol:  ....I think you do :wink:


----------



## alun

how do you know shes in bed, are you spying through her window? :lol:


----------



## rocketman

Kmowing Dotti she is even possibly spying through your windows :lol:

I think Salma Hayek would fit in my boot, even if it's not large enough I guarantee she would fit :wink:

Would you follow an attractive 'person' around town?


----------



## alun

no.. isnt that called stalking?

ive been in my boot looking for a fault and im sure the lid wouldnt have closed.. perhaps with a few bits cut off it might..

pay for tax online or post office?


----------



## Dotti

online, I did mine today?

Speaking of post offices, do you think they will be in existance in 20 years time?


----------



## rocketman

I think they will, they are standing up well from all the opposition even though their costly at times.

Been watching the news, do you think the world is a state of turmoil!!??


----------



## alun

yes its in the shit

traditional bar or modern?


----------



## davelincs

Traditional bar, any day of the week

Honey or Marmite on your toast?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

marmite.... I never used to like it but then trained my self to lol!!

another day another dolla- what time do you finish work ?


----------



## davelincs

I finished already, or should i say i start in 2 weeks time

pay as you go or contract , mobile phone?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

contract 

do you like riding on buses?


----------



## davelincs

only at airports, especially when coming home

do you have a company laptop ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no I dont, my company do not give out anything

do you!?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Dotti said:


> Oh it's ok, bella will fit, so on her behalf as we are close friends :wink: and as she is now in bed, you have my permission to fill your boot with her  :lol:
> 
> Do you fancy bella? :lol:  ... sorry just had to ask? :lol:  ....I think you do :wink:


I'm pretty sure friends dont allow strange men to put there friends in the boot of their cars lol  you lot are crazy! lol


----------



## sixdoublesix

Eh, who fancies bella? The only bella I fancy is Bella Pasta (Bella Italia), im starved..

Facebook, Beebo, MySpace or Friends Reunited?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Facebook 

what filling do you have in your jacket potato?


----------



## techfreak

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Facebook
> 
> what filling do you have in your jacket potato?


Cheese and beans

You??


----------



## davelincs

Tuna and sweetcorn

cod or haddock?


----------



## Dotti

OOO cod with some chips I'm starving [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Salt and vinegar on top?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Just salt please! Vinegar stings my tongue!!

So Dog poo?, Dog poo? or KFD (Kentucky Fried Dog poo)


----------



## davelincs

i would prefer dog poo, cannot stand any of that junk /fast food

bread and butter or mushy peas with your cod and chips?


----------



## Wallsendmag

bump


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

mushy peas! 

do you have a beard?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: .... Would you like to see it? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Yes please

no i dont have a beard

Carpet or laminated floor?


----------



## Dotti

Carpet.

Mountfied or Hyata lawnmower?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Carpet.
> 
> Mountfied or Hyata lawnmower?


Sit on?

I just threw some worms that I dug up to some ducks, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## davelincs

Hayter Dotti, there more comfortable to ride on

Ipad or Net book


----------



## Dotti

No not at all, early bird catches the worm et all :wink: . Oh and Dave Net book 8)

I just went into my local pet shop and have seen a gorgeous baby dragon. Shall I buy it?


----------



## davelincs

yes Dotti, ive just bought a unicorn puppy

Gin or vodka, with tonic?


----------



## Dotti

Gin with tonic please if your having Dave  .

What's a unicorn puppy?


----------



## davelincs

Similar to a baby dragon

Afternoon tea or coffee?


----------



## Dotti

Ahh I can't remember what the name of the one was I saw this morning but he was really really cute, sent me into mesmorization [smiley=dizzy2.gif].

Coffee 8)

Bettys tea room in york or it's sister tea room down the shambles in york?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

who can see this picture?


----------



## Dotti

is it birthday time again?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes, Happy 21st Birthday DoTTi!! 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I was just testing something, Tapatalk which i use to come on here with via my iphone has made some changes and its easy to put photos on here from the ones off my Iphone 

Do you like pork pies?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, well a slice of it, and game pies

Ham or haslet in a sandwich for tea?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ham  bit boring tho lol

do you like cutting raw meat?


----------



## davelincs

Oh Yes

How hot do you like your currys?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I stop at a tikka other wise I feel like a fire breathing dragon!!

going to see the new Justin beiber film at the cinema? or wait till
it comes out on DVD haha?


----------



## Duffy

wait till it comes out on DVD and then burn it! :lol:

chinese or chipie?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

now that's one hard dilemma!!!

who likes the film broke back mountain


----------



## davelincs

Never seen it,

was john wayne in it?


----------



## Dotti

Duffy said:


> wait till it comes out on DVD and then burn it! :lol:
> 
> chinese or chipie?


Chipie with lots of salt n vinegar please Duffy 

I don't think john wayne was in that film either or was he Dave?


----------



## Duffy

Maybe cold by the time I get to you bit Dotti! :lol:

Does Dave have the John Wayne swagger?


----------



## Dotti

Keep the chippies warm on your car radiator as your driving :lol: 

I think dave could be a swagger actually 8)

Who wants to come out with Bobbie and I sometime?  8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I doubt it 

how many alcoholic drinks would make Heather on eastenders attractive ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I wouldn't trust any one with us Abi lol x


----------



## davelincs

More than i could take

i only swagger after i have been drinking, or is that stagger

anyone else watching liverpool tonight?


----------



## Duffy

I am now Dave, cheers for reminding me!


----------



## Duffy

Dotti said:


> Keep the chippies warm on your car radiator as your driving :lol:
> 
> I think dave could be a swagger actually 8)
> 
> Who wants to come out with Bobbie and I sometime?  8)


or just pick them up close to your bit Dotti........sounds more of a plan! 

Would you behave Dotti? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I is always a bad girlie!  :lol:

Who is going out to play at the weekend? 8)


----------



## davelincs

I am on Saturday

Are you Dotti?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> I is always a bad girlie!  :lol:
> 
> Who is going out to play at the weekend? 8)


My Playing days as over I think, going to ikea and sorting out my spare room.

Why does my girlfriend always want everything her own way? And gets in a strop when I dont play along?


----------



## Duffy

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I is always a bad girlie!  :lol:
> 
> Who is going out to play at the weekend? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> My Playing days as over I think, going to ikea and sorting out my spare room.
> 
> Why does my girlfriend always want everything her own way? And gets in a strop when I dont play along?
Click to expand...

I am surprised Dotti, your halo slipped? 

Best advice, never try and understand women, it will only make your head sore m8! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I is always a bad girlie!  :lol:
> 
> Who is going out to play at the weekend? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> My Playing days as over I think, going to ikea and sorting out my spare room.
> 
> Why does my girlfriend always want everything her own way? And gets in a strop when I dont play along?
Click to expand...

cos u havnt trained her lol..........dont get a dog and bark yaself m8ee

working yet another weekend, so makes gazz a dull boy. who else is working this week end?


----------



## Dotti

Going up to the ace cafe this weekend.

Who likes snoopy?


----------



## Duffy

Is there a lot going from the forum?

Not one of my fav's

How boring is the football? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Not watching the foot!

Whos Gordon bennet? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

guy who lives at number 42 evesham road bognor regis.

debit or credit card?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

debit

why is it if you look at yourself in a spoon one way your upside down, turn the spoon round and your the right way up?


----------



## techfreak

It's one of those mysteries of life...
Don't try and bend the spoon, that is impossible... Know there is no spoon.

Shall i have another?


----------



## Dotti

What you banging out techfreak?


----------



## alun

yes deffo have another... whatever it is your having..

what exactly are you having?


----------



## Dotti

We all want to know what he is having!

What's he having another one of?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

another saveloy I reckon!

has just sat through skins and is enjoying it... anyone else?

oo good evening alun nice to see you on here this evening


----------



## alun

havent watched skins tonight..just got mtv on..

and thank you bella.. its always a pleasure to see you here too.

what should my next mod be on the tt?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ermmmm pink fluffy dice?

anyone else think lucozade has a different type of fizz?


----------



## alun

maybe its to do with the glucose?

pink fluffy dice... thats not gonna help with the gay image of the tt..

i was thinking more exhaust or wheels?


----------



## Dotti

Pink fluffy exhausts then 

What size wheels are you thinking Alun?


----------



## alun

ive got 17" on there now. and they look ok. i just want to go lower profile tyre. so i guess 18", i think 19" looks too big.

i wonder if 17" with lower profile would work... it would change the rolling radius but give it quicker acceleration.. hmmm

anyone done this?


----------



## Dotti

I'm sure it has been done, it sounds familiar, you may have to do a search possibly!

What alloys have you got on your 17s?


----------



## alun

i dont know what there called but their audi standard ones. quite thick spokes with a center cap or did have a center cap until someone nicked them all... [smiley=argue.gif]

i want something a bit diffrent. im not a fan of all the original alloys on these cars.

what alloys do you like?


----------



## Dotti

It sounds to me like you have the original thick spoke 17's which are called 'competition alloys' 

Personally I love the BBS or the Oettinger RZ alloys in 19s 8)


----------



## alun

i found a pic.. this is my alloys before the center caps got nicked.. (and before i lowered it)


----------



## Dotti

Yep. Those are comps. 

Hey, what's that spoiler you have? Looks good 8)


----------



## alun

a cpl more pics.. thanks i like it too.. i never thought the rear of the tt looked right without it.. and the alloy bolts on the wing bits are the same style as the ones on the petrol filler. so it matches 

cant remember the name but it came from poland £55 if i remember right. perfect fit straight out the box.

do you like bodykitted tt's?


----------



## Dotti

I love the v6 bodykits and LED's, and I like the spoiler on the new mk2 RS. My TT is in original condition, unmodded but bright in colour with a matching plate, less is more theme really :wink: it's very very girlie infact  that said, I find it a joy and inspirational watching build threads and standing back admiring all you lot enjoying modding .

You really need a nice set of shoes on that motor Alun, it will transform it  It's crying out for a super set of spangly ones 8)

Will you get a nice spangly set soon please?


----------



## alun

your right it does desperatly need some new shoes.. it will have to wait a few months tho as im still skint after xmas. 

unless of course your going to give me the money for some?


----------



## Dotti

I think I might be able to stretch to a fiver 

Do you think a fiver will go a long way?


----------



## techfreak

It will help me buy another _ _ _ _ _ _

So i can have another....?


----------



## davelincs

I dont see why not

did you get one?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

get one what?

do you feel it's forbidden in a supermarket to walk back to the fruit and veg isle once you have passed it??


----------



## davelincs

Yes i do, i also have the same problem with the bakery

Have you filled up with petrol today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

thank god I'm not the only one lol!

No I have not filled up with petrol but I do need to pump my tires up!

do I really want to face the cold?

have you filled up today?


----------



## davelincs

No ,but ive topped the tyres up with air on the x trail

have you been shopping today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I went to tesco  I brought chicken,mince,onions,chilli sauce, lemon cake, wine gums, dough balls!!

would you paint your partners toenails!?


----------



## davelincs

Yes , i did do when she broke her arm,

would you trim your partners nasal hair?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I dont have broken arms but he still does mine lol

no I wouldn't but is that as bad as sorting his feet out?

:/ i done that when he had a broken leg lol

do you feel posh buying items such as ; olives, red onions ?


----------



## davelincs

No, i like red onions but detest olives

Do you buy all your shopping in one trip,or do you go 2 times a week?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I go to the shop everyday  I never want what I have in the cupboards but I go in for one thing and come out with a million!

do you think fat people should have to be able to fit through a turnstile at a supermarket to then be able to buy junk food ?


----------



## davelincs

ha ha, i agree with you bella good idea

Are you cooking at the moment?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no I'm watching my mum bake cakes as I am having dinner here tonight- the other half can't decide what he wants so iv come to my mums!

if you was going to go on
come dine with me... what would you cook?


----------



## Dotti

That would be for me to know and you to find out a good cook never reveals her secret recipes 

who thinks Top of The Pops should come back?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, but with younger pans people

what was the best music era for you?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> That would be for me to know and you to find out a good cook never reveals her secret recipes
> 
> who thinks Top of The Pops should come back?


Yeah I would line to see totp back along with noel's house party, catchphrase and blind date!

It's Friday! Are you hoping to get your leg over?


----------



## WhittleTT

Try this you cant fail!!

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/8168 ... te-fondant

Starter or desert?


----------



## Diveratt

Both but never seem to be able fit desert in 

What are your plans for Saturday?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

going to the inlaws 

you?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sixdoublesix.... didnt know this is what you done in your spare time :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Oh no! Now the tune is stuck in my head! I know where I would like bella to sit! (too early for suggestive inappropriate filth?)

Family guy, south park or the simpsons?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's seems to me that all you see is violence and drugs and sex on tv - what happened to the good old valued that we used to rely.... la la la la

it's a family guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how are you this morning sixdoublesix ?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Feeling a bit worse for wear, someone forced me to drink beer, then wine, then shots and then some other drinks and then I remember nothing! Apart from that I'm fine! Going to wash, polish, wax the TT today and fit a new mod before putting it in the garage to sleep!

How's bella a today?


----------



## alun

I'll wake her up and ask her.. . 

Only joking. Im off to work now. Waaaaaaaaaaaa.

How many times do you hit the snooze button?


----------



## Dotti

I don't. My body wakes me up if I go to bed and tell it what time I want to awake! 8)

Where davelincs this morning? He always posts before all if us.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm ok today, was up at about 4:40 with glen eating cakes and laughing then 3 wheels down 3 flights of stairs and a passed Audi MOT by 9 o clock 

tea and toast ?


----------



## Dotti

Can't beat a cuppa with with some toast and marmalade nom nom nom 8)

What's for lunch today? [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me and the mother in law just brought a nice pizza to cook up

you?


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> I don't. My body wakes me up if I go to bed and tell it what time I want to awake! 8)
> 
> Where davelincs this morning? He always posts before all if us.


Davelincs was fishing today, what a rotten day as well weather wise, but at least i won

How are you today?


----------



## Dotti

Really tired. Just back from Bluewater shopping. 

Does anybody think the weather today has been wintery and 'orrible?


----------



## davelincs

Dead right Dotti, rain and snow all morning, rain all afternoon, and it still is cold with it

Do you go abroad for your summer holidays?


----------



## Gazzer

normally yes, but havnt had one for three yrs due to the business and growing it.

why do the uk public never revolt about the unfair taxes in life?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I've always thught the UK public were revolting.


----------



## sixdoublesix

We love taxes, hope it goes up and up! I even love paying for expensive shit that breaks after a days use.

No likey, no fucking Lighty ? or fuck me your ugly, turn the lights off?


----------



## Dotti

Shut yr eyes and prey they're good! :lol:

Did you watch the no likey no lighty? Lol


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Shut yr eyes and prey they're good! :lol:
> 
> Did you watch the no likey no lighty? Lol


Love take me out!

Anyone else at lakeside today?


----------



## Dotti

Hit Bluewater today.

Did you buy anything today?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Hit Bluewater today.
> 
> Did you buy anything today?


A new bag, and some stuff from ikea for the spare room 

Break up with girlfriend or eventually have a nervous breakdown because I dont have the heart?


----------



## Dotti

Nip it in the bud. End it! :wink:

Trade her in for a new model or be a batchelor?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Nip it in the bud. End it! :wink:
> 
> Trade her in for a new model or be a batchelor?


easier said than done 

i'd say have some fun and get it out my system.

chat on msn whilst watching fa cup highlights or go to bed?


----------



## Dotti

chat on msn whilst watching the FA highlights that way you can piss her off more  :lol:

To sleep in the same bed as her or pretend your a sleep on the sofa to avoid her? :lol:


----------



## alun

i come in from a night out and the convo has got a bit heavy.. breaking up with girlfreinds?? how long you been with her?
and does she read this forum? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

ive no idea alun, i some times wish i had stayed single, come to think of it all the time

Crumpet s for breakfast or poached egg on toast?


----------



## alun

I wouldnt mind a bit crumpet in the morning...its crunchy nut cornflakes today tho.

Sleep with the windows open?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

hell no! a spider may crawl in and I'd eat him!!

whAts your fav biscuit?


----------



## sixdoublesix

dog biscuits

nhvuifiytcuy trd de5d exrex ex ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not today thank you sixdoublesix 

hddgiitfnkvsb. kc uc kg diyri. ??


----------



## sixdoublesix

im not sure it will fit up there Bella, I could try get it up there thou if thats what you want..

I mean, im no sofa removal guy but im sure I can carry it up the stairs..

is "Puff,Ghasp, Wheeze" just Asthmatic rice crispies?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no I think it's the sound a over weight person makes after they have whipped there bum! must be a struggle!

if you was a piece of garden furniture what would it be?


----------



## Dotti

Definately not a bird table as all the birds would crap on you! :lol:

I think I would like to be a chair then I can hug everybody and they can sit on me!  [smiley=whip.gif]

What's your favourite sunday roast?


----------



## sixdoublesix

erm the Sunday roast that I eat on a Sunday MAYBE?

Im starting my own TV show and wonder if Dottie and Bella want to be in it, heres how it goes..

its for trafficking pretty girls that I keep locked up in my house and when they are old enough or ready, I sell them at auction.. its called GASH IN THE ATTIC.

THoughts?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i think ill pass thank you

if you had your own pub what would you call it? mine would be the cock&ball


----------



## Dotti

Mine would be called 'mistress' bush'! 'shall we nip down the mistress' bush for swift one darling?' ?! Lol

Do you make grocery shopping list?


----------



## Gazzer

favs list on tesco.com lol lazy git here.

bush or no bush? do like a roof on the work shop tbh


----------



## davelincs

No Bush

work or day off?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Work with the occasional day off, lazing at home is good but boring after a while and holidays are good but expensive.. Also, only lazy jobless benefit scum stay at home (can of worms.. *POP*)

Whats your proudest drag racing moment in the TT and what car did you beat?


----------



## Dotti

raced against a scooby not saying the speed though :wink:

Who's having a fireplace fitted today? ..... I know I am, they've been here an hour and already taken out my old one !


----------



## davelincs

No not today Abi

Have you had your lunch yet?


----------



## Dotti

Yes. I did something warming for both my sons and I. beans on toast 8)

Why is brown sauce really nice with beans which are in tomato sauce? :lol: .. I can't fathem that one out! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix

Fart the actual beans out like a pea gun?

Whats the worse word you know, a word you just hate and reminds you of something gross or bad? like the word GASH or SPUNKBOX!


----------



## Dotti

I'm you know more than a fair few sixdoublesix.

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## davelincs

No not afraid of heights
Brown sause tastes nice on bacon butties as well

Do you have white or brown bread?


----------



## Dotti

Usually have 2 loaves on the go at once. White for toasting and brown for sandwiches 8)

How many iphones apps is it normal to have? I seem to be a bit of an addict and dowloading the game apps!


----------



## davelincs

Can,t help with that one, im with blackberry

plain or milk chocolate?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Didn't know you could milk choc but dark choc for me

Be rich and have no friends ever or be poor with lots of friends?


----------



## Gazzer

poor with lots of friends if genuine!!!

tescos or sainsburys?


----------



## Dotti

Sainsbury.

Parsnip or turnip?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

parsnips hell yeah!!

marmite or bovril?


----------



## Dotti

I'm a brovil girl, I find marmite way to salty! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hedghog flavour crisps or pigeon flavour crisps?


----------



## alun

pigeon.

do you eat cold pasta?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Any food will do hot or cold

Ever had the Misfortune of a brown ballerina?


----------



## alun

im not too sure..

can you explain what it is??


----------



## Dotti

Trust sixdoublesix to ask that :lol:

Do you buy cheap toiletpaper? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Andrex

why do i wake up early?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because your a morning person?

do you think we have Alot of attention seekers on this site?


----------



## davelincs

Probably, not sure, yes

Do you think there is something wrong with us, especially our mental states?


----------



## Dotti

Well there are plenty of retards on here, manphibian is one of em  :lol:

What's for brekkie today?


----------



## davelincs

2 rounds of toast, one with marmite, the other with ruby red grapefruit marmalade

Whats for Lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I had a cheese, tomato and onion toasted sandwich

do you think the womans dress on count down is very short today?


----------



## BLinky

no.

I'd rather he tuna and cream cheese, with bits of cheese on top as well, but what would you do to a Nissan Micra?


----------



## davelincs

Rev the guts out of it

Mr kipling or home made cakes?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

home made as at this present time I'm cooking choco cake 

have you written your will?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> home made as at this present time I'm cooking choco cake
> 
> have you written your will?


I have not.

Anyone else watching come dine with me?


----------



## davelincs

No ,iam watching look north

Whats your biggest fear?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

radiators

do you have OCD's?


----------



## Dotti

I have terrible OCD! 

Is your house in order?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, well nearly, no wallpaper in the lounge, or furniture, or skirting board, plasters coming to skim the walls on friday

Bella you will be safe here i have removed the radiator

are chelsea going to win tonight?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

thank god for that ... thinking about it was giving me hot flushes! lmao!

football is pants!

what was the last present you received and said you liked even though you hated it?


----------



## sixdoublesix

A beer when I wanted a guiness!

Is it rude to tell a girl it looks like a badly packed kebab with a firework that's exploded in it, when describing a dinner ;-) ?


----------



## Dotti

Probably if it's you :lol:

Cola cubes or cough candy sweeties?


----------



## davelincs

Cough candy sweets

Brandy or drambuie in my evening coffee


----------



## Dotti

I will say brandy this time as I have never had drambui.

Petit fours with your brandy coffee? 8)


----------



## davelincs

No just coffee :lol:

Why does it have to rain ?


----------



## Dotti

Because him above has to wee at some point! :lol:

Why do Americans always have relatives in Scotland?


----------



## alun

no idea..

why are you the ideal candidate?


----------



## Dotti

Because I'm pure genius! :lol:

Why do giraffes have long necks?


----------



## alun

because they need to reach the trees....

what do you feed your plants with?


----------



## Dotti

Water only.

Do you think it's really mild today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

salmon and frogsbourne

Brussels pate roll or cake for lunch!?


----------



## alun

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> salmon and frogsbourne
> 
> Brussels pate roll or cake for lunch!?


im not sure what question your answering here.. but i hope thats not what you feed your plants


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

that's why I dont have plants haha I kill them as well as gold fish! 5 fish dead in a week


----------



## alun

murderer


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm a killer muhawwwwww!!!!

could you kill a human? if so how would you do it? lmao


----------



## alun

select a random person.. it must be random so theres no motive
hit them with a frozen peice of meat and bundle them into the van.
park van in garage and take body into bath. 
if there still alive hit them with the frozen meat again till there dead
feed body to the pigs or sell meat to kebab shop :lol: 
grind bones up or add them to the collection at the butchers.
cook frozen meat (murder weapon) and fead it to the dogs or cats. or family if you dont like them.
wash bath out and burn clothes.
crack a cold beer and never tell anyone.
and in the words or ramsey....."done"

it helps a lot if your a butcher.

does that cover it?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

id say so.... perfect weapon I would choose frozen meat too!

did you know coke washes blood away?


----------



## Dotti

Yes.

Do i paint my toe nails red or pale pink?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

both... one foot red one foot pink
bit of variety
I'm getting my nails done later 

did you watch jersey shore last night?


----------



## alun

yes i did. its great

is deena a grenade?


----------



## Dotti

Yes. I do plan to wear open peep toed heels.

Hmmm coke or sprite?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

alun said:


> yes i did. its great
> 
> is deena a grenade?


I think deenas a man! jwwow is my fav now!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Dotti said:


> Yes. I do plan to wear open peep toed heels.
> 
> Hmmm coke or sprite?


are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## davelincs

Coke, with vodka

Is it raining heavy where you are?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no not really 

iv just found the funniest thing! a magazine in the tv mag that advertises o.a.p equipment( do you know what I mean?) so I go on the website as some items look practical for the residents at work I.E compfy slippers for swollen feet! any way there is a section for sexual health and this is what they sell

http://www.healthylivingdirect.com:80/e ... -doll.aspx

check the section out in the mens section 
would you?


----------



## alun

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

an awesome advert. im almost sold on one.. :lol: and to think it wont chat back or curb your alloys either.

would you do the male version?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

funny how they dont advertise the sexual health part in the magazine!

I dont think a male version would have the same effect lol!

how many you going to order?


----------



## alun

im a one doll man.. :lol:

would you shag someone for cash?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I might ask the other half for some
money later... so depends on his answer lol

hot Choco with milk or water?


----------



## alun

milk is always better.

sugar in it too?


----------



## davelincs

Yes , why not the sweeter the better

What are you eating tonight?


----------



## Dotti

Currently sucking a cough candy as I'm totally off food at the moment 

Can anybody suggest anything good at the cinema to go and watch?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Currently sucking a cough candy as I'm totally off food at the moment
> 
> Can anybody suggest anything good at the cinema to go and watch?


Hope all works out Hun :wink: lol 

The kings speech is meant to be good.

Who enjoys having their other half's parents over? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I get on ok with my mother and father inlaw. That said both my parents are deceased so it's nice to still have some sort of parents about albeit Mr DoTTi's mum and dad .

Who wants to take me for a coffee and cake soon?


----------



## alun

depends where im taking you.. its probs £10 for a coffee and cake in costa. and your not worth that much.. :lol: :lol:

whats ur fav cake?


----------



## Dotti

That's right, I'm a cheap date  .

fav cake ooo tricky one, has to be homemade carrot cake followed by homemade coffee cake followed by homemade lemon drizzle cake ... shall I carry on? :lol:  Infact, shall I go and bake a cake now as I fancy a bit a cake? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun

yes.. go bake a cake... carrot cake please.

whats your fav compliment? or the best one youve had?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hmm best one is probably, get out of my garden it's 3am

Is getting drunk on a school night a good idea?


----------



## Dotti

probably not if you have to be up for the school run or silly o'clock for work the next day :wink:

Are you pished then? :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Might be, someone spiked my beer with more beer! The a seagul tried to peck my eyes out on the way home while I was saving a small child who fell in the lake and was being attacked by a swimming horse, was THE craziest thing I ever seen and I used to take shrooms before!!!

Is it ok to tell a small lie?


----------



## davelincs

double six you are some sort of an hero


----------



## Dotti

I think he might be!

How's the lounge coming along Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Waiting for the plasterers now Abi,they said they might start this morning,( it was suppose to be friday) which we will be happy about, so at the minute we are camped in the dinning room and conservatory, not to worry though, joiner coming on Monday to put on new skirting board, doors etc,

Are you using your fire yet Abi?


----------



## Dotti

Sounds like a bigger project than our lounge at the moment. Haven't used the log burner as yet as we need to get the seasoned logs. Like you, the lounge is going to be plastered in 2 weeks then I'm going to decorate and we get new carpet, poles, lighting and curtains etc. Quite excited as it's a big transformation and one ofnthe last rooms to do up since we moved in a year ago.

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## davelincs

its brighter than what is has been, a lot milder though

whats for breakfast, toast or crunchy nut cornflakes?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither, too sweet tasting, instead I'm going to be a ball bag and have a protein shake. Summers coming and it's time to get in shape

Would you rather tell lies for the rest of your life or tell the truth for the rest of your life?


----------



## davelincs

The truth,

Do you use a car , bike ,walk or public transport to get to work?


----------



## Dotti

I use my tt for work.

What's your favourite exercise?


----------



## sixdoublesix

sex, sometimes with another person involved!

Whats the most you would pay to have your TT cleaned? Im just having mine done now and feels like they cleaned out my wallet too! <-- get it, cleaned?? cleaning car and wallet!! no? *sigh* never mind!


----------



## davelincs

Do mine myself, i make sure everything is clean, inside and out, the last time i did it it took me 6 hours,
for a valet i would say 40-50 pound
for a detail 250 +

Who,s on lunch break at the moment?


----------



## Miloslav Ivanov

Not me. I took a quick Burger King on my desk 

Whos with limited i-net acces?
What about that - do u agree with the limited access at work?


----------



## sixdoublesix

None for me, I can access anything I like 

Ever the TT Forum, right now.. and a im in a meeting!!!

When was the last time you stole something?


----------



## Dotti

It must have been today at 3.32 when I stole a 1p egg, my 10 year old son had bought in his pick and mix sweetie bag! 

How many girlfriends or boyfriends have you had in your life?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> It must have been today at 3.32 when I stole a 1p egg, my 10 year old son had bought in his pick and mix sweetie bag!
> 
> How many girlfriends or boyfriends have you had in your life?


not enough girlfriends, too many boyfriends!

how bout you?


----------



## sixdoublesix

3 girlfriends... one was too hot, one was too cold and the third one was a bear!

My mum has an allergy related to washing my dads clothes, every time she dont do them one of here eyes goes all black and puff? Does this happen to any other girls?


----------



## davelincs

I wiil ask her when she gets up

Which daily paper do you read?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> I wiil ask her when she gets up
> 
> Which daily paper do you read?


I don't, used to get a copy of the sun off my nan and grandad when they were alive and look at page 3 

Why do they have correspondents who report from outside the location of a news story and tell you exactly what the news reader just said?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because........... I donr know! 

do you play the lottery and if so it is the same numbers each week ?


----------



## davelincs

Lucky dips on sat, same numbers wed, just 2 lines on each ticket

Have you ever had a decent win on the lottery?


----------



## sixdoublesix

no but once I wont OAP's annual tombola event, I won £167.12p which was strangely the same I paid for my OAP outfit and make-up so really came out quits.. on the pus side I did pull a girl who was barely 80 ;-)

Ever had a dump and had to use the cardboard tube thats left when theres no bog roll?


----------



## davelincs

We are still using squares of newspaper in Lincolnshire

What time do you finish work today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

10pm  iv worked 57 hrs so far since monday 

do you have an embarrassing illness?


----------



## sixdoublesix

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> 10pm  iv worked 57 hrs so far since monday
> 
> do you have an embarrassing illness?


Well, if you dont work then who would look after Drive-Thru Window 2 ? ;-)

Yep, Im alergic to dying!


----------



## Dotti

Anybody else immortal on here? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

I am

what are you up to this weekend?


----------



## alun

mostly getting drunk. but i need to go matress shopping too.

hard matress or soft?


----------



## Dotti

Get a nice soft ultra good quality mattress. One with wool on one side and cotton on the other so you can change seasonal and don't get a memory foam one or else if you sleep in the same position and go to turn over it will be indented. Get yourself to John Lewis if you have one near you. Best investment is a good mattress for a good nights kip  .

So after the above ..... have you got someone to try it out with? :lol:  - had to ask! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## alun

yes i have.. 

make love or have sex?


----------



## Dotti

ooo tricky one if your feeling loved up then the former but if your feeling super randy then the latter! 

Why don't you do both? Sensual followed by filthy?   :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

No deal Dotti, just shut up and take it how you get it... and snoozy time after so no moving or fidgeting and I best wake up with a sandwich to eat cos I get hungee!

What was the last thing that really made you laugh loads?


----------



## Dotti

sixdoublesix said:


> No deal Dotti, just shut up and take it how you get it... and snoozy time after so no moving or fidgeting and I best wake up with a sandwich to eat cos I get hungee!
> 
> What was the last thing that really made you laugh loads?


Ooo get you mr Kinky  as for the sandwich you have no idea which sandwich I would give you! :lol:

I laugh everyday infact I laugh too much and would if my bottom was on fire  8) .

When you drive your TT and see someone else in their TT do you stare at them? I do if it's a male!


----------



## alun

im the same. i look , getting ready to give the nod but nodody ever looks back. miserable twats round here. generally i just perv on girls in cars.. 

what kinda sandwich would it be? a dotti sandwich..


----------



## Dotti

You can't beat a fit hot male in a TT and not help but look 8) 

Alun, oo er um it would have to be a DoTTi Tongue sarnie :lol:

Whilst on that tongue twisting topic, has anybody or did anybody ever have a nan that would always get a few slices of tongue in when you would visit to make a tongue sandwich? :lol: :lol: :lol: Seriously there is a meat called tongue. Not sure which animal it comes from though! [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol: - imagine it being all fury and rough! :lol:


----------



## alun

i like tounge.. :lol:

and its made from the tounge of a cow normally. sliced thinly, and altho toungues are hairy, the butcher will discard that bit.

have you never had a nice bit of tounge?


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thankyou for that info Alun, had always wondered where tongue had come from  I didn't realise it was hairy though :lol:  just checked mine to see if it is hairy! 

I have probably had a nice bit of tongue :lol: slapped between some nimble bread 

Will you be getting some tongue today? :lol:


----------



## alun

possibly.. 

your tounge probs is hairy. but they will be very small. more of a fur than hair :lol:

are you going to shave your tounge?


----------



## Dotti

Good god man, it's not that hairy :lol: :lol:

Can you curl and twist your Tongue? :lol:


----------



## alun

no.. my tounge has many talents but twirling and twisting arent included.

what were you doing till 4am? clubbing?


----------



## Dotti

Not clubbing!  I can't possibly say! :lol:  and no I wasn't being kinky or a bad gewl, I was on best behaviour :lol:

When was the last time you went to bed at 4am? 8)


----------



## alun

it was a long time ago. nye was quite late. but not that late

can you put a double quilt in a washer?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i wouldnt advise it - there cheap enough to buy

why did you piss the bed? :roll: :lol:


----------



## alun

hahaha , i just thought it needed a wash.

how often do you wash your bedding?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i wash it once the bed bugs start to move me around the bed lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[smiley=sick2.gif]

is there anything intresting on TV tonight?


----------



## davelincs

No nothing at all

Is there anything good on telly anynight?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Tuesday = jersey shore 
Wednesday = Waterloo road lol

when shall I start to cook dinner ?


----------



## davelincs

What are you cooking, when you want

Is milk good for you?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Only when it contains at least 30% cow milk!

What's the best kind of bricks to throw cats into the river with?


----------



## Dotti

Lego bricks as they are nice and light!

Shall we all have a nice group hug?


----------



## davelincs

Good idea Abi

Does that feel better?


----------



## Dotti

ahh sure does dave, thankyou 

What did you do today?


----------



## davelincs

I have been fishing Abi, pity it rained most of the day,but at least it was mild

What have you been upto Abi?


----------



## Dotti

I went took my family out for brekkie then came home and chillaxed on the sofa which was well earnt. 

Did you catch any fish dave? 8)


----------



## alun

i never catch any fish when i go fishing.. 

whats your plans today?


----------



## Dotti

Try sunbathing lol.  the sun is out  . Actually hoping to rest and cook a nice roast dinner with All the trimmings.

Do you ever sunbath naked? 8)


----------



## alun

i go on sunbed naked.. and i have been naked on a nudist beach..altho im didnt feal very comftable

what meat is for diner?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm having chicken at me mums

was 10am to early to eat a Choco eclair cake ?


----------



## alun

unless your at work 10am is too early to be out of bed. deffo to early for an eclair. your going to burn in hell

anyone else got a hangover today?


----------



## Dotti

No hang over thankfully but woke up with a banging headache!

What causes a constant headache? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

don't know- I'll tell you tomoro once iv Been to the hospital for mine 

I was at work at 7am. anyone else think flip flop weather is getting closer?


----------



## alun

the hot weather is deffo getting closer.. flip flops however should be banned.. they are awefull, and any man wearing them should be shot.

is it sunny where you are today? its a bit cloudy here


----------



## Dotti

Yep.

What did your doctor prescribe you?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a blood test, pain killers, eye test and then neurologist


----------



## alun

if you were a horse you'd have been shot by now :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

oooh my no need for violence lol

afternoon nap?


----------



## alun

afternoon naps should be done on every day off.

have you had one yet?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

noooo can't I'm at work although I could hide in a cupboard!

where's the most silliest place you have slept?


----------



## alun

i woke up in my parents garden once after a night out. im glad it was summer. :lol:

and ive woke up in someones house under the kitchen table. hadnt got a clue whos house it was or any of the people there.

is it just me that cant ever find what i want in the search facility?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I don't think the TT forum has any info on taibrides I'm afraid - trying searching through google 

have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## sixdoublesix

yes, a ghost raped me once.. cant beat a bit of ghost sex

w, x, y or z?


----------



## alun

cant beat a good bit of x

do camera vans operate after 9pm?


----------



## Dotti

I suspect camera vans after 9pm maybe possibly replaced with unmarked cars clocking you :wink:

Who's off work tomorrow?  - I am  8)


----------



## alun

not me. im in all week. 

what you doing on your day off?


----------



## Gazzer

in bed or or in the open.................sex i mean!!!


----------



## Dotti

Oh, I thought you were doing that tomorrow :lol: . Bed, it's warmer and more fun getting tangle twisted with a duvet! 

once, twice or three times or more? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Oh, I thought you were doing that tomorrow :lol: . Bed, it's warmer and more fun getting tangle twisted with a duvet!
> 
> once, twice or three times or more? :lol:


has to be three times min..........once to learn her once for her to learn you and then first time of both having fun.......so then more more more..

holidays.........villa or package?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Villa, working as a holiday rep for 6 years (in my 20's) I seen how shit things get!

I kurbed an alloy today, should I pay for a smart repair £30ish or full repair £70ish (its just scraped the rim) aka "Its been rimmed!"


----------



## Dotti

Nevermind a repair you deserve a good spanking for scraping you naughty boy  . Just get a smart repair for £30 then review it if it starts to flake and pay out the £70 :wink: .

Where you trying to paralell park hence the scrape? :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

I was going the shop for cream eggs.. most expensive cream eggs ever! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

natural smell or aftershave?


----------



## Dotti

Hmm creme eggs yummy I have a box of six un-opened sitting in my kitchen draw near my kettle 8) . Has to be aftershave [smiley=whip.gif]

How do you eat your creme egg? [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix

roasted

y u awake?


----------



## Dotti

Evenin all [smiley=policeman.gif]

Where you all hiding?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Not hiding, they just dropped a skip off in the area and been to see what's inside... Found one of them new betamax players!!!

Would you rather be beaten with a slipper or mouth washed with soap, for swearing of cause, not for kinky stuff


----------



## Gazzer

sixdoublesix said:


> Not hiding, they just dropped a skip off in the area and been to see what's inside... Found one of them new betamax players!!!
> 
> Would you rather be beaten with a slipper or mouth washed with soap, for swearing of cause, not for kinky stuff


slipper.............dont make you puke lol

over the bonnet or boot for a bit of fresh air uhummmm


----------



## Dotti

Bonnet and boot please [smiley=whip.gif]

Hot summers night or a nice crisp cold night? .... whilst over the bonnet and boot! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Bonnet and boot please [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> Hot summers night or a nice crisp cold night? .... whilst over the bonnet and boot! :lol:


has to be hot summer night hun........can taste the pure womanly sweat then whilst in passion mmmmmmmm

ok cold shower required


----------



## Dotti

or a hot shower?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> or a hot shower?


Love. Hot shower with plenty of showergel!

Guylian or lindt chocolate?


----------



## Dotti

Neither I prefer bog standard chocce like cadbury 8) .

Easter eggs or money to spend in New Look?


----------



## davelincs

Easter egg dotti, i could not find any decent clothes in new look for myself

Chris Evans or Steve Wright on the radio


----------



## alun

neither but defo not chris evans... hes a peado

do you run your feet under the cold tap in the bath when you get in from work in summer?


----------



## Dotti

I do sometimes or dip them in the pool in summer  but for the moment quite happy for them to be in my fluffy bed socks moistured up all nice and soft 8)

Alun, what you been up to?


----------



## alun

ive been working a lot. cant wait for friday night for some beers.. woohoooo. saturday off.

how have you been?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iv been like a monkey, sitting in a tree

why can I not sleep  should I count Audi TTs?


----------



## BLinky

no, try tequila. I hear it makes you happy.

Why am i always awake?


----------



## davelincs

Because you are full of life

who else is full of life?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Mars with aliens who want to eat our brains

do you think there is life (intelligent) in the rest of the universe?


----------



## davelincs

I sometimes wonder if there is intelligent life on earth, especially the houses of parliment

do you agree,with the above statement?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Kinda, out of touch but just really greeds cnuts who are wrapped up in their own lives and world!

Is it ok to use my new saying of *WINNING!* when I get the upper hand or im right (see charlie sheen for reference)


----------



## Dotti

afternoon 8)

Who else is feeling a spring in their step with the sun shining?


----------



## davelincs

Have a spring in my step, but no sunshine in Lincoln

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Dotti

Not sure yet Dave. Fancy taking me out?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, what time do you want picking up?


----------



## Dotti

ooo la la yes please  . Lets go for 8.30 then :wink: .

Where are you taking me? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Will Paris be ok

Is your passport in date?


----------



## Dotti

Oh Paris [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

By car or eurostar?


----------



## davelincs

Car,eurostar
pick you up in 45 mins


----------



## Dotti

Goodie!

Have you got a scarf to wear for going up the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## davelincs

of course, and one for you


----------



## alun

get pissed on the night before your day off or not?


----------



## davelincs

Just depends what you are doing on your day off

Anyone doing anything special today?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Im off to London later to go see Wicked the musical. Will be traipsing round London shopping too!

Whats for breakfast mummy?


----------



## alun

coco pops.. and dont call me mummy..

ipad... is it anymore than just a gdaget?


----------



## Dotti

Well it's nit enough for what I would use it for!

Vanilla candles or lavender candles to light?


----------



## davelincs

Vanilla candles

Indian or chinese takeaway?


----------



## alun

indian

hot or mild?


----------



## Dotti

hot.

Cold beer with it?


----------



## ecko2702

As long as it's Guinness beer 

Are you drunk or sober?


----------



## davelincs

Sober as a drunk

Pub or Club later?


----------



## Dotti

Club in the mood for some killer heels and some sounds 8)

Are you up for a little jiggy on the dance floor?


----------



## alun

is that an invite?

what is that on dotti's bonnet?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, any floor come to that

Barcardi, or vodka with coke?


----------



## ecko2702

Vodka and Coke!!

Monster or Red Bull?


----------



## Dotti

Red Bull.

Do we want it to snow?


----------



## davelincs

No thankyou

Sunday Lunch, at home or at your local?


----------



## Dotti

Today, at home I think.

Roast beef or roast pork?


----------



## davelincs

Roast beef,horseradish sauce,and all of the trimmings

have you been busy today?


----------



## Dotti

Very busy, I haven't stopped all day, this is the first opportunity.

How about you? Been out in your garden?


----------



## sixdoublesix

yes, house hunting for a new build home with a hang over from seeing WICKED the musical last night.. highly recommended!!

Whats the best song ever?


----------



## davelincs

Fields of Gold

Best comedy sketch ever?


----------



## Diveratt

Faulty Towers where Basil beats the Ausitn 1100 to death with a branch 




How often do you use your heated seats?


----------



## Gazzer

every time as hood down 

do you enjoy gardening? as to me its a release from work pressures


----------



## Dotti

Yes! I'm a very very keen gardener!

What's your favourite flowers?


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Yes! I'm a very very keen gardener!
> 
> What's your favourite flowers?


the rose hun as to get a good blom takes years of care! same with a woman i guess lol.

have you recently cleaned the oven> done mine yesterday and its a range dbl oven


----------



## sixdoublesix

Gardening and oven cleaning!? Christ, I have lived in my house for 3 years and still have no idea how the washing machine works!!

Spend 1k on some TT mods or trade the TT in for a brand new scirocco ? TT = 18mpg Sc= 60mpg


----------



## Gazzer

wow you have a washing machine..........am impressed lol forget not knowing how to use it manual will sort that.
what about cooker have you used that yet lol


----------



## Dotti

Never mind the mods for the tt and scirocco he needs a domestic mod god in his house lol.

messy house or OCD immaculately clean and tidy house? Think carefully! I suffer OCD! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Never mind the mods for the tt and scirocco he needs a domestic mod god in his house lol.
> 
> messy house or OCD immaculately clean and tidy house? Think carefully! I suffer OCD! Lol! :lol:


ocd every time as i hate a dirty kitchen ARGHHHHHH

do you wash your own TT


----------



## Dotti

Yes! every week, inside and out without fail! That's the OCD side of me! Lol

Do you know how to cook a proper hot curry from scratch? No jars or packets that's cheating?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dotti said:


> Yes! every week, inside and out without fail! That's the OCD side of me!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I need to sort my dirty mind out!!

Will Dottie ever take the leap over to a MK2 ?


----------



## alun

> the rose hun as to get a good blom takes years of care! same with a woman i guess lol.


i have a lot of rose bushes in my garden.. and altho i do prune them sometimes.. i dont do a lot with them and they produce lots of roses. the whole summer long..


----------



## Dotti

sixdoublesix said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! every week, inside and out without fail! That's the OCD side of me!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I need to sort my dirty mind out!!
> 
> Will Dottie ever take the leap over to a MK2 ?
Click to expand...

Let me sort your dirty mind out! :lol: As for the mk2 ... never say never! :wink:

Who thinks sixdoublesix needs a good mind clense?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Me me me!

Where is your fave place you ever been on holiday?


----------



## davelincs

Northern Cyprus,

is there a frost this morning?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yes really thick frost here in Essex.

Shall I put my thermals on today?


----------



## alun

no. its going to be warm later... or so i hope

is everyone looking forward to summer?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Alun, i will be especially when i can get the roof down,and a sun tan

Whats for Lunch?


----------



## alun

probs a kfc. spicy chicken wings ,.mmmm

what would you order from kfc?


----------



## Dotti

I wouldn't know what to order, I've never had one! :lol: 

Who want's to take me in KFC and help me with how I order or choose?


----------



## davelincs

Sorry Dotti, not me i do not eat that sort of food

Who is sneaking off from work early today?


----------



## Dotti

I sneaked off work early on Friday at 3pm and haven't been back since  ... due back in to work tomorrow though 

Who thinks the sunshines makes us all really happy and cherpy? 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Yep SAD is well known medical condition we will all be much more happy in the sun

When are you going to have your first BBQ of the year?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Probably tonight while the missus is sleeping, will have the BBQ on full blast at the bottom of the bed with a full pack of burgers spread over the charcoal grills!!!!

Oh christ my liver! Will Jesus fix me or shall I go the doctors?


----------



## Dotti

Just leave it and die then your partner can rustle up a bit of liver and bacon for tea  

Will some of you be chaninging into your shorts when you get home from work? :lol: 8)


----------



## Dotti

Just leave it and die then your partner can rustle up a bit of liver and bacon for tea  

Will some of you be chaninging into your shorts when you get home from work? :lol: 8)


----------



## alun

ive been off today so mostly lazing about in my shorts.. 

what you having on your pancakes tomorow?


----------



## davelincs

No , not keen on them

Do you have a dog to take out for a walk?


----------



## Dotti

No fraid not, my rabbit died last
Year also so no pets now but really want a kitten but nit allowed one! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

What has alun been up to today in his shorts I wonder? :lol:


----------



## alun

now that would be telling.. :lol:

how many pancakes can you eat?


----------



## Dotti

Probably 2 maximum with some lemon and sugar.

Can you toss your pancake? :lol: And to some of you no that isn't code for something else, I mean throw your pancake in the air! :lol:


----------



## alun

im great at tossing pancakes.. must have the right pan tho.

im quite excited for tuesday now.. mmmm pancakes


----------



## Dotti

What will you be eating on yours?


----------



## alun

some with syrup, some with sugar, some with lemon and maybe some with chocolate melted in them.

what do you like?


----------



## Dotti

hmm usually I go for Nutella but this time I quite fancy some lemon and sugar 

Do you make your own batter? I do ! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## alun

yep. make my own batter.

what about savoury ones?


----------



## Dotti

Mine would probably end up like an omelette if I did savory ones! :lol:

What's your favourite sleeping position?


----------



## alun

on your front... :lol:

fav app?


----------



## Dotti

Oh god, now that's a right proper tricky one as I have loads of games hmm traffic panic, air hockey, table tennis and bubbles balls are my fav todate 8)

What do you do as a routine most days?


----------



## davelincs

Eat breakfast

Are you washing your tt today?


----------



## Dotti

Not today. Going to work.

How many many pairs of gloves do you have?


----------



## davelincs

Plenty, as i use them for work, fingerless one s for fishing , cleaning the car, walking the dog, gardening etc

how many pairs of wellingtons do you own?


----------



## alun

non. im not a farmer.

what times bed time on a work night?


----------



## Dotti

It depends how tired I am.

What time do you get up for work?


----------



## techfreak

Dotti said:


> It depends how tired I am.
> 
> What time do you get up for work?


Whenever i want, i can choose 

What would you treat ur mrs to on her bday? Italian or nandoes?


----------



## davelincs

Anything she wants

What time of day do you eat lunch?


----------



## Diveratt

11:30 when I am at work and 1 when I'm at home.

How much did you spend on mods for you TT last year?


----------



## sixdoublesix

£100 on spacers (MK1 TT) on my new car I have spent about 3.5k (mods and updates)

Women are only good for one thing, what do you think that one thing is?


----------



## davelincs

Spoiling my plans

What time are the dustbin men coming?????????


----------



## Dotti

Early enough to see me in my rollers and nighty and no false teeth 

How many cups of tea do you have per day?


----------



## davelincs

I am now on my 7th

what teabags do you use?


----------



## sixdoublesix

None as I was told that "Teabagging" was a sackable offence so I havent done it at work since!

the other night a woman invited me back on the promise of a "blow job" but when I got to here house she had 7 boxes of balloons she asked me to inflate as it was her kids birthday the next day, have I been lied to and should I say something? I was knackered after finishing the last box at 5am!


----------



## alun

id complain.. thats nearly as misleading as wonderbra's

"cant live with them.... cant get away with murder..." a true statement?


----------



## Dotti

I would say out of sight out of mind, so if don't think about it you can live without it it 

What are you all doing right now? .... I wonder!


----------



## davelincs

Posting a reply to your post Dotti

Its cold out this morning, will you be wearing thermal underwear today?


----------



## Dotti

OOO er Mr Davelincs that would be telling :wink: that said it's quite warm here today and off to work shortly 8)

What are you doing today?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Im working Dottie, and make me some packed lunch, I forgot mine!!

where is Bella beatle ?


----------



## alun

maybe shes been kidnapped...

need to buy a new matress.. hard or soft, hard or soft... hmm


----------



## davelincs

Hard

what shall i order from the chinese take away tonight????????


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ah christ im hungry, chinese take away would be good!

Phantom black TT with normal black mirrors or Phantom black TT with TTS Chrome mirrors?


----------



## davelincs

Just buy the tts

Right just ordered the chinese does this sound good, no 23,no 45,no47,2xno82????????????????


----------



## sixdoublesix

davelincs said:


> Just buy the tts
> 
> Right just ordered the chinese does this sound good, no 23,no 45,no47,2xno82????????????????


Its on my shopping list for next year, new house first and then I can get one! still like the V6 thou!

I would have gone for a 21 and a 35 just for a change, im just ordering mine now from my chinese restaurant called "HOO FLUNG POO"

skimmed, semi-skimmed or foreskinned milk?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

forskin milk! has a twang to it!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sixdoublesix said:


> Im working Dottie, and make me some packed lunch, I forgot mine!!
> 
> where is Bella beatle ?


I'm here! have I been missed


----------



## sixdoublesix

Yeah we all be emotionally sick and felt lost but guess you had to do your job of chucking the bin bags into the back of the wagon so we understand

No likey, no lighty?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

should I go cinema?


----------



## Diveratt

Not on a Sunday you should go to Church  Good to see you back BTW

How much is too much coffee?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

when you start bouncing off the Walls then it's to much coffee!

do you ever make car noises? eg turbo noise lol?


----------



## davelincs

Yes all the time, as i do not talk
what have you had or having for you sunday lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I am having Mediterranean chicken

how about you!?


----------



## davelincs

Roast chicken, with all the trimmings

Is it a nice afternoon where you live?


----------



## alun

yes it was thank you.

how has your weekend went?


----------



## davelincs

Very well alun, i went fishing both sat and sunday, very enjoyable

Who looks forward to work on Mondays?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I have to look forward to work everyday otherwise I can't see where I'm going and might have a crash!

What holidays have you got planned this year?


----------



## alun

non at all... ffs

chargecooler or ic?


----------



## davelincs

chargecooler, i think

Blackberry or i phone?


----------



## Diveratt

iPhone

Do you have a second car other than the TT & if so what is it?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

the second car is the TT

do you really have an exciting if your in this forum every day?? lol


----------



## davelincs

Yes , of course

Anyone fancy going for a drink at lunch?


----------



## alun

no. altho an ice cold beer is always nice.

undertake when needs be?


----------



## davelincs

Yes

What is the main supermarket you use?


----------



## alun

asda but i prefer tesco

iron work shirts in the morning or night before?


----------



## Dotti

Never let the ironing build up is my motto 

What do you have planned for the weekend? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Going fishing tomorrow, weather permitting a ride out to the coast on Sunday

are you doing anything this weekend?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm working my last 2 shifts at my old job and sorting new flat out . 
busy busy busy!

can you balance a spoon from your nose?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No, But I can hang a towel on my P***s!

Use Audi TT MK2 V6 or brand new full spec'd Scirrocco?


----------



## Dotti

Get a push bike 

Malibu and orange OR Tia maria and coke to drink right now? 8)


----------



## Guest

this still going?! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix

yes but most of us have been enjoying the sun!

How was the weather where you were today, did it temp you to take a long drive in the TT?


----------



## davelincs

It was a cracking day, sunshine nearly all day

What are you doing today, anything special?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

last day at work before I start a new job tomoro. having my mum and dad round for dinner and using my new dining table lol! oooh and eating cheesecake!

you?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Yes me!

What new job you got?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

you wouldnt believe me if I told you lol!!

I am going to be working with an austisic young man supportin him daily


----------



## davelincs

Well done you bella, i admire people like yourself

whos out for a drink tonight?


----------



## London

Wot? On a school night?

Who's up early tomorrow?


----------



## alun

not really early.

curry the next day better than curry on the day?


----------



## Diveratt

Yep it always is 

Should you feed a cat Tuna ?


----------



## alun

i dont see why not.. its a good source of protien..?

has it been working out?


----------



## sixdoublesix

It's working out so far but if it goes wrong then I will slip her a roofie!

Are you going to a meet anytime soon?


----------



## alun

theres a n/e meet coming up soon. i might go if im not at work.

what goes on at them? are they any good?


----------



## davelincs

its always good to meet new people, especially if you guess what they look like after speaking to them on a forum, then you can see how right or wrong you are

its a nice morning here, whats it like where you are?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's freezing here but that may be to do with not knowing how to work the heating in my new property!

I feel so sick... new job starts at 10-2:30 today! is it bad to want it to b 2:30 already?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dont panic, just remember that the 'Variety Meal' pieces go in the left hand fryer and the 'Fillet Towers' should have a waffle in them and you should be ok! - Mines a large please!

On a scale of 9 to 7, how much do you not like not being not confused?


----------



## davelincs

Three

What day of the week is it?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Friday, dont forget to not turn up at work tomorrow as its Saturday!!

Should Gadaffi Duck stay of go?


----------



## davelincs

After this lot he will have to go

Anyone leaving work early today?


----------



## Gazzer

davelincs said:


> After this lot he will have to go
> 
> Anyone leaving work early today?


7.15pm yet again after installing a 2.3k set of railings lol.........6pm is now an early one for me!!!

eom and soo much still to get out, what eom targets do you have?


----------



## Dotti

Many, I'm a millionairess 8)

Want to come and fix and paint my gates and railings?


----------



## sixdoublesix

What a weird name to call your... Erm... Gate and railings! Sure! Why not!

On a scale of one to sex, how often do you think of sex?


----------



## davelincs

Never, ok i do sex to seven times an hour

do you think the torys will put fuel up in the budget?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No, it will be a very very foolish thing if they do! But I can't wait to pay more for beer!

Ever pulled a fake sickie? And done the fake I'm not well phonecall voice?


----------



## NaughTTy

Too many times :roll: [smiley=sick2.gif]

Do you think it's a bit 'non-PC' to wear a "Criminal" T-shirt in Australia?


----------



## davelincs

Are the Australians really bothered what we wear , i dont think so

Why do people always park outside your house when you have a load of shopping ?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Because you live at Tesco?

I had a business meeting with 2 ladies and one of them blew off, should I have said anything even when I knew it was 100% one of them?


----------



## davelincs

No its best to keep quiet, and take the blame

Is your lawn full of moss, i so after scarifying the lawn whats the best product to put on it, to get rid of the moss?


----------



## Diveratt

Parking a TT on the lawn should do the trick.

Was the budget good for you?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Made no difference to be honest

Who will win f1 this year?


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> No its best to keep quiet, and take the blame
> 
> Is your lawn full of moss, i so after scarifying the lawn whats the best product to put on it, to get rid of the moss?


I have the perfect lawn with no moss as I feed it and look after it. I'm a very keen gardner. Have a look at the Levingtons range for killing off moss and if in a shady area re-seed it with courser grass which is more hard wearing and raise your blade on your mower too.

Now it's going to hit 15 degrees tomorrow, should I get the flip flops out?  8)


----------



## techfreak

Dotti said:


> should I get the flip flops out?  8)


no keep your hair down, and keep them elven ears away ty

how can i finally get rid of this cold? stick to my lempsip or get on the harder stuff(brandy) ?


----------



## davelincs

Good move techfreak, lemsip & brandy,it should work

Marmite or Marmalde on my toast?


----------



## Dotti

Wilkins Tiptree marmalade all the time on toast! 

HMMMZ! What shall I eat at Prezzo this evening? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Any thing you like Abi, have a nice evening

Do you think the weathermen have the forecast right for the weekend?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hope so, glad the weather is getting warmer

So who's cleaning the tt at the weekend?


----------



## Gazzer

not me i'm bloody working yet again, full weekends since xmas.........joys of being a small business owner lol

just bought a bbq for work, should i show off and get steaks or just give them burgers


----------



## davelincs

give them what they want, probably beer

Anyone doing anthing interesting today?


----------



## Gazzer

davelincs said:


> give them what they want, probably beer
> 
> Anyone doing anthing interesting today?


beer at 7am? ok lol...........
burgers it is and hot dogs

march and its warm, will it last


----------



## Harvester

Hmmm as it's now April and still warm...erm...YES!

Who put the Bop in the BopShuwap Duwap,...Who put the Ram in teh Ram A Lang A Ding Dong.


----------



## sixdoublesix

Jesus did!

Time to wash the car?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

great minds think alike... yes wash the car as I'm just about to do mine 

suntan lotion today?


----------



## alun

only if theres a hottie to come rub it on for me

any volunteers? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Looks like you have missed out again Alun

Whats fo Sunday lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

BBQ today for lunch... yummy!

do ants have a heart?


----------



## Harvester

Yes My aunt Alice was a lovely woman.

If Bob is Johns brother and Cynthea is Johns wifes aunty, and all of them are travelling on a train heading West at 88mph, How many beans does Thomas have?


----------



## davelincs

Two tins

its a lot cooler in Lincoln this morning, is summer over?


----------



## alun

its temp over.. give it another month

pecs or bi's?


----------



## davelincs

Pecs

Tea or Coffee


----------



## alun

coffee with lots of sugar

plants or people?


----------



## davelincs

Plants especially agapanthus

do you use lawn sand on your lawn?


----------



## Dotti

No, I use a lawn feed and raise the blade for the perfect green stripy lawn.

What's the chances we will be all talking on here on Friday about the royal wedding?


----------



## davelincs

Non whatsoever from me

by the way whos getting married? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

definitly not me

who goes to the gym?


----------



## davelincs

I have no need to

any one been sunbathing today?


----------



## sixdoublesix

ahh were back on the thread !!!

Not today, work all day today... Heading the beach tomorrow thou..

Where would you rather head? Beach at Brighton, Bournmouth, Lowestoft, Great Yarmouth or sit by a local lake for a pic-dick?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pic dick all the way in the local forest!

sand or grass?


----------



## davelincs

Grass, sand gets every where

wine or robinsons barley water with your picnic?


----------



## alun

it would have to be water. as drinking and driving is wrong.

have you been to nandos?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nandos is the finest restaurant ever, it's a wonder why it don't have a michellin star yet!

Tonight I have invented a cure for which there is no known disease, can I sell it?


----------



## alun

yes you can

what is your cure?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i dont think i want to know.. it being invented by sixdoublesix :lol: :lol: :lol:

fizzy water? give you more energy at the gym?


----------



## davelincs

No, a double diamond works wonders

Anyone remember double diamond?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

never herd of it.... it must be old 

ever stolen something from a supermarket?


----------



## davelincs

No Never

Ever been in trouble with the law?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nope

ever been in trouble with the mother-in- law ? lol


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nope but I been feeding her lots of cucumbers lately!!

Ever blown off and blamed someone else?


----------



## davelincs

All of the time

As bella sold her car yet?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I thought that was you!  u stinky bint!

ever made up a word that' sounds really good but has no meaning?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

davelincs said:


> All of the time
> 
> As bella sold her car yet?


no  although the car had Mot Saturday and passed!

if my car is not sold in two weeks will one of u nice men buy it


----------



## davelincs

yes ,a wowser

What are you doing now?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I am at work, on the sofa reading a magazine whilst the lad I look after is playing the wii next to me 

you?


----------



## davelincs

having a cuppa ,and conversing with bella
in have just bought a car so i will not be buying your beetle bella, sorry

Are you working all night?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

only till ten then I have tomorrow off!  

new car? what did u buy?


----------



## davelincs

One of these









Would you like one?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes please, my bday Is 17th dec I'll be expecting one

are you watching home alone!?


----------



## davelincs

No i am here with the tigger my dog

Have you had your tea yet,?, just going to make mine


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I had southern fried chicken, chips n veg! strange combo lol

what are u having?


----------



## davelincs

I have just had a ham salad sandwich, with plenty of salad cream

are you going on holiday this year?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes yes I am to America in september! paid for it Saturday so
now just a waiting game 

what type of dog do you
have?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Half of one, the other half is still stuck in the car grill!

1 skin, 2 skin, 3 skin....?


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> One of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like one?


Christ almighty, that is absolutely stunning, congratulations Dave [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

It's my birthday on Friday, what are you all getting me? :lol:


----------



## smarties24

A blind camel dotti, where should i send it?


----------



## davelincs

Anything you like Dotti

Its very overcast here today, do you have sunshine?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

so-so sunny but then not and then sunny and then not ooh and then sunny and then not!

do you wear socks everyday?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Yes, sometimes I even wear them on my feet!

When is Bella ever going to join the TT gang and stop flirting about with the idea? Are you worried about giving up the vase with the flower in the front of the car?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sixdoublesix it's a sad story... no foooker will buy my beetle!

whats a girl to do???


----------



## sixdoublesix

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> sixdoublesix it's a sad story... no foooker will buy my beetle!
> 
> whats a girl to do???


work the streets?

Where have you advertised it? share with us what you have done and maybe we can help you out!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

well iv done a bit of bondage,pole dancing,role play...... oh sorry you mean with my car??? lol

just put for sale signs in my car that's all


----------



## alun

sale signs in the car isnt much. you need to put it up on piston heads or similar. the more viewing it gets the better. its a hard market right now.

or you could leave the sale signs on and go dogging in it. maybe one of the crowd of blokes will want a car.

have you tried dogging yet? :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

I thought the idea of dogging is that its discreet and btw Alun, turn your Xenons off next time, they hurt my eyes over the otherside of the carpark at night!

Bella you need to list on Pistonheads, its free!!!!! and thats where I sold my MK1 TT on, after £60 on useless Autotrader!

Is it ok to print off bellas avatar and laminate it for my "own use" ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

id say so.... lmao










this is my result from dogging


----------



## alun

how did you do that? dare i ask


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

dogging!!! lmao
I stupidly said " walkies" to
a black lab and she got very excited lol ooopsy!!

have you been watching wyeye geordie shore?


----------



## alun

yeah ive been watching it. its not as funny as jersey shore tho.

are you watchin it?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

aye!! it's totally mortal!

waheyy please all think positive at 10:30 I have someone comming to
look at my car!!

****sold****


----------



## sixdoublesix

OMFG!! Smella Peehole has sold it!

Right, what colour TT you want? tell us the specs and we will find you one.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

good news or bad news? :lol:

Good news.......brought a car
bad news........ Not a TT :-* :-* :-*


----------



## sixdoublesix

Right, get your bags and get out------>


----------



## davelincs

Thats good Bella

What have you bought?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a new shaped punto lol

common what's wrong with then lol?


----------



## davelincs

Nothing at all

I am in Preston at the moment, and it quite a nice morning, whats it like where you are?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Better than Preston, guess anywhere is better than there!

Are you obsessed with your TT? Do you find yourself sometimes looking back at it as your walking away from it?


----------



## davelincs

No i just walk backwards

Have you seen the latest news


----------



## Gazzer

regarding what?

who is working the week end?


----------



## davelincs

i am sat and sun, double time though

Are you ok?


----------



## Gazzer

knackered tbh dave as three weeks solid no days off...........nice to earn bucks though.

lie to me or country file


----------



## sixdoublesix

Turn the TV off and go outside!

Best milk, pasteurised, skimmed, semi skimmed or foreskinned?


----------



## davelincs

Gold top

Apples or Pears?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no prefer escalators lol!

do you secretly watch cartoons?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Only family guy

Are tampons a suitable gift to get your mum on mothers day?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

well its something she would need so why the heck not!!!?

why do I keep licking my armpits?


----------



## davelincs

because you have a long tounge

have you had a nice day?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I purchased a different car so yes!!

have you?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No, I am hung over from last night but just been for a 10k run to clear it off, now watching F1

Why didn't bella buy a TT?


----------



## alun

no idea..

will she be changing her name now she doesnt have a beetle??? petula_punto maybe?


----------



## davelincs

Or fannie_fiat

anyone in bed yet?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nope, the F1 is keeping me up... taking ages to restart!

Why is it that everyone driving faster than you is considered an idiot and everyone driving slower than you is a Sunday driver?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

speedings bad

I didn't buy the punto.... changed mind as us women do that! picking new Clio up tomoro! her name is avril!!


----------



## sixdoublesix

No dont do it... Clios are knows and "Spunk mobiles!"

Did you watch F1 ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes!
do you watch 
f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 f7 f8 f9 f10 f11 + f12?
do you also watch 
qwerty?


----------



## davelincs

Only when i am using a keyboard

Just going for a pint, anyone want to come?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sorry I got work soon!

















meet avril!!!


----------



## alun

hello avril


----------



## davelincs

hello avril

i like blue, who else does?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dave that's not one to admit on the forum but if you like boybands then that's down to you

When is avril going to see some action?


----------



## redsilverblue

when bella is gonna have a pest free nickname then?


----------



## alun

bella loves pests..

is that you in the pic there redsilverblue? might i suggest some light next time


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

did redsilverblue get a new shiny shovel at the weekend?


----------



## davelincs

no ,but i got a bluetooth mouse


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what sort of pet shops do you have where you live??? lol

why have I seen so many dead badgers on the road? ( nothing to so
with MY driving) lol


----------



## redsilverblue

got rid of your fake eyelashes recently? :lol:

are u dog person or cat person?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Neither, I prefer to have sex with ladies instead of animals!

Why does my man-bra hurt today? Should I go up another cup size?


----------



## markypoo

Make sure you havent trapped the top of your pants in it :roll:

Do alot of men wear bra's ?


----------



## Dotti

The only man I know who wears a bra is Charlie boy on here :lol:

Who's going to be out this weekend washing the their TT in the pissing rain? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Not me i am at work

Who,s going to crich next month?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

next month i will be going to work work work ooooh and work!

what's your favourite cereal?


----------



## markypoo

Coronation Street :wink:

Why dont we eat turkey eggs ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Because the turkey tastes nicer? lol

how much is too much?


----------



## markypoo

When it makes you feel sick

What time is bedtime ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

when the match sticks holding ur eyes open snap!

how shall I let out my frustration???


----------



## leenx

Ahem...  :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

my anger lol


----------



## leenx

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> my anger lol


Ahem :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

you got a bad cough sir?

ever tried cavvvvorrrrnia!? lol


----------



## markypoo

When is it going to stop raining ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's not!! this is the end of the world we are going to flood!!

what would you do?


----------



## markypoo

Anything and everything 

Did Adam and Eve have bellybuttons?


----------



## redsilverblue

sure they did [smiley=book2.gif]

night in or night out tonight?


----------



## minted247

Night in!

What have you eaten for tea (dinner!) tonight...


----------



## davelincs

pasta and chicken

whos going out later?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not me! I'm not a fan of the drowned rat looked lol!

what word do you hate? mines EGG!!


----------



## markypoo

Discharge [smiley=sick2.gif]

Simple Minds in the rain good or bad ? :roll:


----------



## davelincs

Good if you like simple minds and rain

what are you upto today?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Gym for a workout and then pack my backs for holiday to Ibiza tomorrow for 4 days and then fly Portugal for a lads stag do!

Is it ok for a man to wear a leotard to the gym?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I go to the gym too.. to work out how to turn the machines on! lol

sixdoublesix it's ok for you and only you to wear one!


----------



## sixdoublesix

I thought that but today when I was working out the S fell off my Speedo leotard and due to a misunderstanding I'm no longer welcome at the gym!

Let your friends see all your texts on your phone or read all the texts on your mum and dads phones?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lol... NO!! never know what you might find! :lol:

why do fat people go into fast food places, order their meal with a DIET coke?


----------



## techfreak

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> lol... NO!! never know what you might find! :lol:
> 
> why do fat people go into fast food places, order their meal with a DIET coke?


Cuz all the fat clogging up their brain cells has told em that if they buy a diet soft drink, they can order another quadruple burger with cheese.

Will someone ever buy my car?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Not me, don't the mk1 and I'm now on the mk2 but keep advertising on piston heads and someone will buy it!

On a scale of 7 to 1 how much do you not like to not be not confused?


----------



## minted247

7

What's your fuel bill been this week?!


----------



## davelincs

£67.07p

what meat do ypu prefer for sunay lunch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

cant tell you that info on here!! lol

Dave was u drunk writing that?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Yes he was! Laptop open, white vest and 2 cans of Stella on the go drunk!

Why does it feel like someone punched my brain in! These bacon sandwiches aren't helping my hangover!


----------



## alun

bacon sarnies arent an intant cure..give it a cpl of hours

brown or red sauce? red has more antioxidants in it


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

both? two sandwiches with different sauce!

what shall I have for dinner today?


----------



## alun

a nice roast?


----------



## davelincs

Bella, bacon sarny with Mustard

Who else wears a white vest?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

will smith back in the day lol!!

why is it i always drive down pot holes?


----------



## Guest

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> will smith back in the day lol!!
> 
> why is it i always drive down pot holes?


Women have little or no spacial awareness.

Will I regret selling my TT?


----------



## alun

yes luke, you will. i really regret selling my last car, as it was faster and more nimble. but things change and you have to move on. altho my last car was faster and more nimble. i think after my current mods its getting there. one thing i dont miss about mid engined rear wheel turbo'd crazyness is wondering if im gonna exit the next corner in the same direction i entered it.

i love the quatro drive. it feals so much safer than my last nutter. im sure youll get to love your new car too.

what cars are you looking at?


----------



## Guest

alun said:


> yes luke, you will. i really regret selling my last car, as it was faster and more nimble. but things change and you have to move on. altho my last car was faster and more nimble. i think after my current mods its getting there. one thing i dont miss about mid engined rear wheel turbo'd crazyness is wondering if im gonna exit the next corner in the same direction i entered it.
> 
> i love the quatro drive. it feals so much safer than my last nutter. im sure youll get to love your new car too.
> 
> what cars are you looking at?


I'll be getting a 350z 

Anyone had one before their TT?


----------



## alun

no i didnt. but i did want one before the tt.. i looked at skylines, 350s and several other jap cars that most on here wont agree with, but went for the tt due to the 4x4, turbo and it looked good. ill be back into jap again i think someday, theres something about jap cars that audi just dont have. maybe its just the raw accelaration of them and handling..


----------



## Dotti

I had my TT broken into last weekend on my drive and infront of cctv cameras and they climbed over my gates and wall!  3 Pairs of designer sunglasses stolen!  Nothing else damaged thankfully!

Who else has had their TT broken into and the alarm system bypassed!


----------



## davelincs

Sorry to hear that Abi, pity you don't have an electric fence, the answer is no i have not had my tt broken into

who thinks that thieves should have the hands cut off


----------



## Dotti

They should have their heads chopped off also so they can't see where they are walking! :wink:

Who thinks summer is now over? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alun

summer is just starting.. still time to break out the bikinis..  (and post the pics up)

kfc or subway today for lunch?


----------



## Dotti

Make it a KFC. I've only ever had once in my life! 

Fury blanket or the duvet to snuggle under on the sofa this wet evening infront of the box? 8)


----------



## davelincs

What wrong with the husband?

whats on the tv tonight?


----------



## Dotti

exactly, what is wrong with the husband! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Eastenders Dave 

Anything good on later you can advise to watch? 8)


----------



## davelincs

I have no idea Dotti, i am on my own at the moment ,so i tend to channel hop

did the rain wake anybody else up in the night?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

RAIN..............what rain lol :lol:

Back to work today  boohoo...who else is working?


----------



## alun

im off for a week....woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo 

what should i do on my hols?


----------



## Survey S2000

Get exceedingly drunk mr kippling! 

Whats good to doing/see in Las Vagas? (apart from the Grand canyon)


----------



## alun

ive been getting incredably drunk :lol: makes it tough at the gym the next day tho. as for vegas... gambling and prostitution are the only 2 things to look for.

are you going there soon?


----------



## Survey S2000

Yes very soon! Im getting married on the 2nd July and its our last stop on the honey moon is in Vagas
(we're touring CA in a big black truck)

Not sure the wife2b will be into pros. She thought they were good to look at though, in the Dam.

Isn't it about time to stop drinking on a school night.... Are you single?


----------



## alun

yes. single, did the gambling and pros comment give you that hint :lol:

are the bridesmaids nice? if so can i get an invite to the wedding? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Survey S2000

:lol: yep it did hint that way :wink:

Yes they are all very nice but all taken so you might have a bit of bother with that one.

Any single lasses wanna Come?? 

Are you good at speeches??? i need one!


----------



## alun

ive never wrote a speach.. but how hard can it be??

think back through your life to the big moments. write them down. now pick out all the ones that include your girl and prefrably some of her family and yours. and just expand on them. so it paints a picture of your life from meeting your girl upto the point your at. id stick to all the positives altho if there was something life changing in your story then leave it in and turn it into a positive.. ie your girl helped you through the tough times etc etc.

is that any good?


----------



## davelincs

No

Who as broken the speed limit today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i break it everyday..... suprised iv not had a speeding ticket  :lol:

do you still wash your car although its been raining?


----------



## Survey S2000

Yep. Ive done mine while it's raining!

Where are you going on your next holiday??


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

america 8th-24th sept 2011  

you?


----------



## Survey S2000

Me too! I'm flying on the 4th of July.

We go to for 3 nights in san fransico, 3 nights in yosemite, 2nights in motels driving down highway 1, 3 nights Los Angeles and 3 night in Las Vegas baby!!! Cant wait! Need to start packing soon.

Have you been there before?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no only been Egypt and Greece! 
we are going Florida should be good!

do you enjoy flying?


----------



## Survey S2000

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> no only been Egypt and Greece!
> we are going Florida should be good!
> 
> do you enjoy flying?


Yes i love it! means im going somewhere nice! Hurts my ears a lot though.

Here a question. Are you AKA snakebite?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I bite more like a tiger! grrrr lol

who or what is snakebite? sounds like a vodka based drink?


----------



## alun

snakebite is lager and cider mixed 50/50

maybe hes asking you out for a drink?


----------



## Survey S2000

No unfortunately not. Derby to clacton might be a stretch to far.

Tiger... more like kitten. LOL

I thought it may have been your name from another life(site), thats all.

Whats occuring at the weekend?


----------



## Dotti

Not much occuring at the weekend other than if the sun is shining I will be sunbathing in it 8) 

Who's having a night out on the tiles this evening?


----------



## davelincs

I will be out soon Abi, going for a meal and a couple of pints,still working in preston tomorrow and sunday

Anyone else out on the tiles?


----------



## Dotti

Have to admit, I'm having a night in on the tiles :lol: 

What's for dinner this evening?


----------



## davelincs

Theres an indian about 1/2 mile from the hotel Abi, so we are goingto give it a try

Are you clubbing later on?


----------



## Dotti

Not tonight Dave, fancy an evening in and all my boyfriends are busy with their wives or girlfriends  .

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## davelincs

Its pi**ing down here, going out in 5 mins, have a good night Abi

Are you going out in your tt?


----------



## Dotti

I plan to take scarleTT out for a blast tomorrow [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

What will you choose from your indian menu to eat? 8)


----------



## alun

youve got me hungry now.. i want an indian.

what would you order ?


----------



## Dotti

I like my indians hot n spicy! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] ... Vindaloo!   , korma, baji hmm. nom nom nom

What would you order? 8)


----------



## alun

i like it spicy too. my local one does a chicken tikka hot.. which is basicly a tikka with extra chilli.. mmmmmmmm

glass of tiger to wash it down?


----------



## Dotti

Nice ice cold leffe blonde please 

What's for puddies?


----------



## davelincs

How about you Dotti

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Dotti

How about me?

You want me for puddies do you? [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]   :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Well what a good idea

well its still raining here,and it as been most of the night, whats the weather doing where you are?


----------



## alun

same as its been all week.. dull and overcast. probs gonna rain again. 

do our summers warrent a softtop?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No just a Parker jacket done up to the top

Is my mum at yours? Can you tell her we run out of bog roll and I'm stuck on the toilet!!!


----------



## davelincs

doublesix, ive just seen her in the corner shop slipping a 4 pack of bog roll in her parka

Am i going to win the lottery tonight?????????


----------



## Dotti

Yes and when you do will you marry me? :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT

I'll marry you Dotti! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

What you up to tonight?


----------



## davelincs

Yes of course,Abi

ive just won a tenner is that enough????????


----------



## Dotti

Well thankyou boyZ [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] I will marry you both  .

Well done Dave, £10 is better than nothing  .

Who will be having a BBQ tomorrow in the promising hot weather we have been promised?  8)


----------



## WozzaTT

Deffo having a BBQ - shorts and t-shirt time! 

Have you got any sun tan lotion? :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Hell yeah you bet, it's called baby oil with aloe vera or baby gel, works a treat [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Would you like to borrow some?


----------



## WozzaTT

Yes please, as long as I can get it in person! 

BBQ during the day or in the evening?


----------



## Dotti

During the day, the sooner the starting on the alcohol the better 

Sleep off the alcohol or go for a 10 mile run? :lol:


----------



## alun

i wouldnt manage 10 miles but exercise is better at getting shot of a hangover. altho it never feals like it at the time

fav bbq food?


----------



## Dotti

Gotta be a bitta steak, pork and some homemade kebabs with pork on and pepper nom nom nom.

Are you men little tight speedo or mankini men? :lol: Trying to imagine you all with this very vivid imagination of mine!   [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Neither Dotti, i am a bit to old for them

Going home today after 3 weeks of work,do you think my dog will be pleased to see me?


----------



## Gazzer

after 3 weeks dave your dog will be a bit miffed, so take treats for amends. welcome home safely sir

only wear boxers hun, as i love the loose feeling


----------



## sixdoublesix

You only wear boxers because you like that weird pop/rock group!?

Where is bella beetle? I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## WozzaTT

Swim-shorts of course!

Where's the sun then? Mucho cloud here.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm Here .... like they say absence makes the heart grow fonder ay sixdoublesix 

why is there a squirrel on the fence just sitting looking at me?


----------



## Survey S2000

Must think your a nut!

Beauty of a day here... hope it lasts till next weekend.

Tomato sausages on the Barbie later. yum!

First taking my dad out for a nice sunday lunch at the swan.

Any body else having a sunday roast?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

my chicken is cooking as I write...

ever get so sleepy you feel sick ?


----------



## alun

yes. it means you need to go sleep, take the hint your body is trying to tell you.

should afternoon naps be law?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I think the uk should have siestas!

Will bella beetle spoon me if there was a siesta and feed me in the way a mummy bird feeds a baby bird?


----------



## Dotti

I doubt it somehow as she has to spoon feed Denimblue Glen :lol:

To go topless in the garden today or to not go topless? This is the big question?  8)


----------



## alun

deffinatly topless...

what was your address again?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

7247 Albert square!

I wish I could sleep but I'm at work 8am- 8am tomorrow morning  going out last night was a crap idea!

why am I bruising easily  ?


----------



## alun

because your as sweet as a little peach... :lol: .

is it not a lack of iron? or vitamin k?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I herd it was iron... now I got a blistered tongue! lmao!!!!

I must have about 5 different small bruises and I dont know how any of them got there!

who else is restless  ?


----------



## Dotti

Heat can make one restless.

To have an early night or not have an early night? :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I wanted and early night... worked since 8am till tomoro at 8am... go in at 1:30, alseep about 2 I feel dead  

why is it I can use the cross trainer and it's ok... I walk up normal stairs and it kills me!??


----------



## davelincs

its because you are unfit :lol: , no idea bella sorry

to sunbathe in the garden or drive to the coast, in the roadster????????????


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

drive to the coast and buy fish and chips lots of vinegar so your chips are literally swimming in it and the vinegar smell is so strong it stings ya nose!! 

to gym or to sunbath?


----------



## Dotti

gym and sunbath you will get positively sweaty doing both 

So, with all this sun, who looks like they have been away for a fortnights holiday having spent alot of time in the recent sunshine? I am totally swarthy and look like I have been away for a fortnight already   8)


----------



## davelincs

Same here Dotti, i tan very easily

umbrella or rain coat?


----------



## Dotti

I would say umbrella then you can dress in very little and let the rain drops cool you down a bit too 

Who is scared of thunder and lightening? I am petrified of it to be totally honest!


----------



## davelincs

no not at all, it never bothered me when i was a kid either

what sort of dog do you own?


----------



## Survey S2000

davelincs said:


> no not at all, it never bothered me when i was a kid either
> 
> what sort of dog do you own?


I had a 'hot' one but i eat it last night! (three actually!)

Do you wear a hat often?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

never ever.... makes u go bald lol

I hate watching tv.... who else does?


----------



## davelincs

Bella,i agree with you ,i hate it as well

Anyone going to Ibiza 2nd and 3rd weeks of Sept?


----------



## Survey S2000

No but i wish i was.... going to the closing parties?? i love space!

Could it be magic?


----------



## davelincs

No just slight of hand

will any one been gardening today?


----------



## redsilverblue

no, HATE gardening

is it OK to have noodles at this time of day? am i normal? :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Its OK to eat noodles any time of the day.

Why don't more TTs flash?


----------



## redsilverblue

don't now, TTs never flash where I live 

book magazine or bed?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I have never read bed so snooze it is!

Dave I'm going Ibiza the first week of spetember and I just got back from there last weekend. Worked there for two year so anything you want to know?


----------



## davelincs

its been 15years since i was last there sixdoublesix, it used to be once /twice a year before that,i should think i will not reconise the place,thanks for the offer will let you know if i require any info

Local Radio or radio two?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I got in the TT the other week and accidentally pressed a wrong button and BBC 2 was on and now that all I listen to in the morning. Didn't realise it's actually good and I'm not a fan of Chris moyles anymore

Whos going to ttoc2011? I quite fancy going to have a browse!


----------



## davelincs

I am, thats if audi get a new prop shaft for me in time

I love this time of year , everything growing in the garden, does every body else?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

i love it but dont have a garde 

would you go on "come dine with me"?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Bella i will dine with you

Any body else want to dine with bella?


----------



## Dotti

I often dine with Bella, she cheats thought and buggers off down McDonalds and then comes home with goodies and makes out she has cooked it for me 

Who would like to take me out to dinner then?   :lol:


----------



## davelincs

i will be there in half and hour

what would you like to eat and drink?


----------



## Dotti

Something with a salad maybe and a large pimms please 

Where shall we go Dave? Country pub or restaurant?  :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Some where nice and quite, so a country pub,would be the venue

Pimms no1 or no 3?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

chanel no5?

have you started xmas shopping :lol: ?


----------



## alun

no.. its not xmas eve yet, :lol:

how often do you change your profile pic?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

as often as I change my knickers! you shud see my washing pile!

Is summer finally here?


----------



## Survey S2000

Interesting point there bella. So from what i've seen, you must change em about 3times a year??? 

Prob not its just a blip.... and then it will be gone.

California has got hardly any flies compared with here.... why is that???


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because there's so much sh*t that live in the UK... and we all know what flies are attracted too!!??

who gets in there pjs at 4 o'clock in winter time?


----------



## davelincs

Not me, its normally 5pm

what are you having for tea?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

gammon steaks n potatoes 

why are there so many lady birds about this year?


----------



## davelincs

its the weather bella, i think there are 3 more than last year in our garden

is it raining where you are, we have had a good storm this afternoon


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

only raining men!!!!

what do you do when your scared?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I get horny when im scared

.aaaaaannndd where back on the thread!!! Yay!

Hows the new car going bella?


----------



## davelincs

No idea, im not bella

Are you keeping your car clean


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

apart from the bush scratches going from front to back on my passenger side, the clutch being rubbish it don't hold on a hill and being very slow....

I can't grumble :/ much...!

have you seen the NEW beetles?


----------



## davelincs

No

Are you having one bella?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no .... 

did you no 36% of VW drivers apparently have cheated on their partners lol


----------



## davelincs

Does that mean 64% of vw owners are single

What are the figures for audi owners?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'll say pretty high for TTers!!

how many hands are on big Ben?


----------



## davelincs

Big bens a bell, so none
is that correct

who likes tuna fish?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

you are correct!!!!

only out of a tin!

do you like bowling?


----------



## davelincs

Ten Pin, Yes, Lawn no

Am i sad, i am watching Saturday night fever?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yes as it's not even Saturday!!

we have thunder and lightening! 
have you ever be struck?


----------



## davelincs

Love struck, thats all

Have you bella?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

only when I look at sixdoublesix I get struck down!!

sausage roll or pork pie?


----------



## Diveratt

Pork pie but only from M&S

What's the best thing to put on a BBQ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

potatoes lol

orange or blackcurrent?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

I prefer apple on o2

Marmite, love it or hate it.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

hated it but trained my self to like it!! now I love it!

do you like the smell of fresh cut grass and petrol?


----------



## alun

i like both..

whats your contraceptive? if any?


----------



## davelincs

just have the snip,

Rain or sun?, the suns out here


----------



## redsilverblue

alun said:


> i like both..
> 
> *whats your contraceptive? if any?[/*quote]
> 
> sorry, but I have to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

that's not a question

Is it?


----------



## davelincs

not at all Bella

but this is one
What time of day do you normally do your weekly shopping?


----------



## Survey S2000

No its not! You are officially booted off! 

Everybody savy?


----------



## STTink

Well, i'm "savvy" if that was the question. :roll:

If you were an animal, what animal would you choose to be and why?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'd be a fly so I can be on your wall and see you!

why does my leg hurt when iv done nothing strenuous!?

ps... what's savvy!? lol


----------



## STTink

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I'd be a fly so I can be on your wall and see you!
> 
> why does my leg hurt when iv done nothing strenuous!?
> 
> ps... what's savvy!? lol


Could be a trapped nerve,

In response to the p.s., something you're not.

In light of the present economic climate, how do you feel about working for less than the minimum wage?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I wouldn't!! I feel I don't get paid enough for what I do now compared other people 

when the economic climate goes up so should our wages!

how comes people who have never worked a day in there life get all the help financially, when it comes to us tax payers... when we need help where are the government! the ones who want to do well get penalised!

do you get paid to much or to less for your job?


----------



## techfreak

I did get paid fairly for the work i do.

Over the last 12 years of working I've been made redundant 3 times.

How many times have you lost a job and why?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iv never lost one  iv always left for something better

I'm current a personal assistant working with a young lad who's autisic 

what is your job?


----------



## Survey S2000

Im a QS

These furums seem to attract alot of IT workers. Are you in that line of business and what your field?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nope nope.... I'm good at IT... but not the path I chose 

should I have a nap when I finish work at 2:30?


----------



## Survey S2000

Well id get home to bed first.

Is it wet where you are?


----------



## davelincs

yes i dont see why not, especially if you have been working hard

do you sleep very well at night?


----------



## alun

no. i dont.

cure for a hangover?


----------



## Survey S2000

alun said:


> no. i dont.
> 
> cure for a hangover?


Try this..... Water. In a more serious dehydration case try dioralyte! :wink:

Trust me my sister is a doctor!

Was it a good night?


----------



## alun

Survey S2000 said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. i dont.
> 
> cure for a hangover?
> 
> 
> 
> Try this..... Water. In a more serious dehydration case try dioralyte! :wink:
> 
> Trust me my sister is a doctor!
> 
> Was it a good night?
Click to expand...

i was at work till 4am. then had a cpl of glasses of wine.. so probs more lack of sleep than hungover


----------



## alun

redsilverblue said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like both..
> 
> *whats your contraceptive? if any?[/*quote]
> 
> sorry, but I have to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

what was funny about that?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

alun said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like both..
> 
> *whats your contraceptive? if any?[/*quote]
> 
> sorry, but I have to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was funny about that?
Click to expand...

Cos it was a funny question :lol:

If Adam had an Adams apple what did Eve have?


----------



## davelincs

The apple off the tree

are you going to audis in the park?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Would do But Do know where the park is!

Tut tut, Wasnt an apple, She had a cracking pear...

Italian Job, Original or remake?


----------



## STTink

Pot Of Jam said:


> Would do But Do know where the park is!
> 
> Tut tut, Wasnt an apple, She had a cracking pear...
> 
> Italian Job, Original or remake?


Original by a long mile.

You're the last man alive and you can bring someone back from the dead to be with you. Who and why?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

none.... wouldnt expose my eyes to such rubbish 

does the titanic make you shed a tear? :roll:


----------



## davelincs

No

Is anyone working Nightshift?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

not tonight!

im off for two days 

can you hang a spoon off your nose?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Yes, And not just a Spoon 

what was you first car?


----------



## davelincs

A 1969 ford anglia

Do you think you are an expert in your field of work?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

definitely.... not everyone can care for others who have disabilities 

how about you?


----------



## STTink

Yes. But then a monkey can do what i can do with the right tools.

You're locked in a room with you're mother in law for 24 hours and not allowed to speak. What are you thinking?


----------



## davelincs

Roll on 23hrs 59 mins

do you like the weather girl on look north?


----------



## STTink

davelincs said:


> Roll on 23hrs 59 mins
> 
> do you like the weather girl on look north?


No, prefer the one on Calendar.

Someones just insulted your drink in a pub, you're drinking lager, they're drinking whiskey.

Do you,
1) Get something more manly.
2) Down tequila til you puke in your own mouth.
3) Tell him whiskey tastes like wood stripper.
5) Smash him across the head with your pils bottle.
6) Realise you're so pissed you didn't see 4 and wander off and go home.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

definitely 6!

do you buy random woman drinks in a bar?


----------



## alun

depends how you define random. if its someone ive been chatting up, then yes

what would you like to drink?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

pinot grigio please sir :lol:

what colour is your kitchen?


----------



## alun

coffee and mushroom.

weirdest sandwich filling.. i like crisps and salad cream


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ermmmmmm im quiet normal in the sandwich deparment!

is there a pattern on your toilet roll? :lol:


----------



## alun

not a coloured pattern but i think its quilted.. does that count?


----------



## redsilverblue

Should do

Orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## dougk

o
h def apple juice,,,,,,,,,,

if you were chosen to name what we know as the tt ,what name would you have chosen ,Audi????????????????????


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I would of chosen "rocket"

do you like rocket lettuce?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, and so do my Rabbits

Do you like Rabbit stew in the winter time


----------



## Survey S2000

davelincs said:


> Yes, and so do my Rabbits
> 
> Do you like Rabbit stew in the winter time


No rabbits for me Kelly would kill me!! (rabbit lover)

Beef stew though love it!!!

Any body entertaining this weekend??


----------



## davelincs

Not this weekend, going to Audi's in the park on Sunday

what is you favorite beer?


----------



## Survey S2000

Well if you buying i'll have a bud. Or fosters.

Not really that into beers. More wine if at all. I'm a currently a big fan of Wither Hills, try some its great.

Having just come back from amercia I noticed that the drink alot of bud light there. Any body tried one and what is the lights about? Low cal??


----------



## Survey S2000

I can make great cocktails if anybody is interested?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

sex on the beach for me please!

who's got the updated version of tapatalk?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903479,0.883891
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## Survey S2000

I haven't!

Not tried it. Is sex on the beach any good?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

it's really some good shizzle!!

can men really not multitask?

(im in the gym and on this)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.917105,0.925706
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## davelincs

Yes of course we can, i can hold a benson and hedges in one hand and a pint in the other

Have you been on holiday yet?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

8th Septemeber I go 

why do u keep getting  where I am on my post?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.916135,0.926470
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## Survey S2000

I'd blame the Iphone!

Are you having a good work out? Wish i was at the gym!

Looks like your currently buying a maserati... Sound like fun on a friday


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

indeed the garage is next to the gym, aswell as Ferrari, porsche, VW, BMW 
we have lambos and audi r8s park at the gym too wahoooo

why does my head feel like there's lots of pressure in it lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.916248,0.926071
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## sixdoublesix

Because there is to much air in there from being a woman

If a Ginger woman has a brazillian does it look like a fish finger and smell like one too?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm not ginger I wudnt no!!

who's Mot run out on the 2nd aug and didnt realise??? lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903488,0.883885
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## Survey S2000

Yours!

Fish finger comment - Nice :?

Site visit time for me.

Whats the Derby score going to be on sat?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

donkey derby???

come and dance with me?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903589,0.883853
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## davelincs

Ok bella, where abouts are you?

anyone having a bbq this afternoon?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm at home

but I'll be at yours if your BBQin??

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903447,0.884049
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## davelincs

Be round for about 6 then, all you need bring is yourself

just going to take the dog out for a walk, who else has a dog?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I do but she hates it when I call her that!

Should women be subject to an mot type test every year? What parts should they cover? I.e loose parts? Missing parts? And then be given a grading if they pass or fail?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lol... at any age is this?

I'd pass 

if you could have a pub what would you call it?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903462,0.883979
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## davelincs

The ole bull and bush

what would you call yours?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I would call it "No Kissing & Rammit Inn"

What's for dinner?


----------



## redsilverblue

Grapes

What time do you have to wake up tomorrow?


----------



## davelincs

4 30 to take the dog out , then going fishing at 7 oclock

what time do you go to bed?


----------



## redsilverblue

I fall asleep on the sofa every night, so no bed for me

Will my dogs ever stop humping each other ? [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

take them out for a walk

fake tan, sunbed, no tan?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903454,0.884008
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## redsilverblue

No tan

Actually opposite, I think I need to stop take them outside, it looks like a blast of fresh air does something to their brains and they start shagging each other and their sex toy :lol:

Anybody works tomorrow?


----------



## techfreak

Never work on a saturday. Day of rest.

Looking forward the start of the new
Football season?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I don't like footy so dont bother me 
why grown up men all enjoy playing with balls is beyond me
lol

can you say the alphabet backwards?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903448,0.883940
- I'm here for the fun of
it


----------



## JNmercury00

No!

Do you play sports?


----------



## redsilverblue

No

Shower gel or soap


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

neither I dont wash

semi detached or detached?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903427,0.883951


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> neither I dont wash
> 
> semi detached or detached?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903427,0.883951


House or relationship???


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

limbs.... lol any limbs semi detached or detatched?

do you have a vegetable patch?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903418,0.883818


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> limbs.... lol any limbs semi detached or detatched?
> 
> do you have a vegetable patch?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903418,0.883818


Got a dodgy shoulder that sometimes comes a bit loose!

No vegetable patch.

Tottenham or arsenal?


----------



## techfreak

Eurgh neither. Grrr 
United.

What will i dream about tonight? And why?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

tottenham at a push

do you shout at the self serve checkouts in a supermarket?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903427,0.883963


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

techfreak said:


> Eurgh neither. Grrr
> United.
> 
> What will i dream about tonight? And why?


you will dream about what ever u want if you think about it enough before going to bed!

ever dropped keys down a drain?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903501,0.883930


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> tottenham at a push
> 
> do you shout at the self serve checkouts in a supermarket?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903427,0.883963


Nice one on liking spurs! 

I don't shout at supermarkets and never dropped my keys down the drain.

Will I ever get hold of some new qs alloys?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No because you will get bbs alloys instead which are much better

Have you ever made love to yourself while you watched?


----------



## davelincs

Not as yet

Anything planned for toady/ weekend?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

stay in all day as my car has no MOT... grrr so annoying I forgot it lol

you?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903466,0.883918


----------



## JNmercury00

Mates wedding reception tonight in Cambridge, so will go into town this afternoon and do some shopping, housework in a minute. Charity shield tomorrow probably feeling quite hungover by then.

What does a person with no mot do on a saturday?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

absolutly fook all!
im so sad....and i cant even take the TT out [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=behead.gif] might as well kill my self now 

what do you suggest i can do?


----------



## davelincs

go and buy some new clothes bella, cheer yourself up

will you be at audis in the park tomorrow?


----------



## sixdoublesix

is that some sort of middle class dogging club? if so, I refuse!

Is it funny to put a banana or potato up someones exhaust?

(I bet Bella has had a few bananas up her exhaust!)


----------



## JNmercury00

sixdoublesix said:


> is that some sort of middle class dogging club? if so, I refuse!
> 
> Is it funny to put a banana or potato up someones exhaust?
> 
> (I bet Bella has had a few bananas up her exhaust!)


It's funny if you don't like them.

Who's out on the pull tonight?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

only prob pulling the overs my head lol 14 hrs shift tomoro 

why is Saturday tv so
pants?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.903497,0.884089


----------



## alun

what are you talking about... the cannon ball run was on tonight... classic

love that movie.. if you know it.. which car would you like to be in?


----------



## Dotti

Right now i wouldn't like to be in a car as I'm lying on a beautiful sandy beach in south of France! 

Brioche or pain for lunch?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ha ha depends how the pain happens!! But given the choice of pain or food. Food wins

Who else is on holiday


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

im on a sofa at the mo :lol:

have you read the bible? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davelincs

had a quick look, trouble is theres not many piccies in it

are you watching the soaps?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

thier not very intresting i find soaps a wash out.... :lol: :lol: ( see what i did there )

is it true that " we dont have to take our clothes off... to have a good time"?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> thier not very intresting i find soaps a wash out.... :lol: :lol: ( see what i did there )
> 
> is it true that " we dont have to take our clothes off... to have a good time"?


Yes but it's more fun without, or so I'm told :lol:

Why aren't they putting the fires out?


----------



## davelincs

Because they are keeping warm

I wonder which beach Dotti is on?


----------



## sixdoublesix

The French one that's all French like!

Shall I sell my TT and buy a Lotus Elise SC? I'm getting tempted...!


----------



## davelincs

why not, then you can post on the lotus forum, shall i sell my lotus and buy a tt

have you had the dog out for a walk this morning?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nah just let him shit in the house today?

Is a lotus that bad ?


----------



## davelincs

ive never owned one, so i cannot comment on them

Didnt James Bond have a white lotus that turned into a submarine?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

your thinking of chitty chitty bang bang... but that floats on water 

what toilet paper do you think the queen uses... if any?


----------



## davelincs

Probably the times or the telegraph, cut up into squares

do yo wear socks in bed?


----------



## Survey S2000

Yes! its a big turn on for women. starkers with my socks pulled up.

Strips and plain socks?


----------



## davelincs

I prefer spotted ones

Are you listening to a radio, if so what station are you listening to?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

listening to Kiss.... 11-12 oclock KISSTORY! :-* :-* :-*

What shall i have for lunch?


----------



## davelincs

Poached eggs on toast

what did you have for lunch?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I had some tic tacs and a slice of cheese!

What time are we going rioting?


----------



## davelincs

already been and done it, thank god no one noticed

just going to cut my lawn, do you have a ride on mower?


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Depends if my dad gives me a piggy back...

Fancy watching a movie... What should I watch?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

2 girls 1 cup?

why am I in such a horrible grumpy mood?


----------



## davelincs

cos your a woman

why am i in a great mood


----------



## Gazzer

cos your not a woman dave lol

what time shall i get my supper as hungry


----------



## Dotti

Now, because your impatient!

Does anyone have a bowl of cerial at night when their peckish?


----------



## Gazzer

DoTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII wb babes xxx
sozz messing game up now. you ok hun?


----------



## Dotti

gazzer1964 said:


> DoTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII wb babes xxx
> sozz messing game up now. you ok hun?


Hello my darling [smiley=sweetheart.gif] I is very well thankkies xxx. No need to appologise for messing up the game :lol: , we all break the rules from time to time :lol: .

Back on track with the game though ... [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] ... How are you Gazzer?


----------



## davelincs

He his is normal self Dotti

Did you have a good holiday?


----------



## Dotti

Hello dave, I did thankyou, it was gorgeous and now I've come home with a magnificent tan also 8) .

Are you going on holiday dave?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

my name ain't dave but I can pretend lol... yeeesssshh 8th sept to la la la la amerriicaaaaa!

why is it when you need to go so where and in a rush everything slows you down!?


----------



## Dotti

I know what you mean because time goes quicker when you have to rush.

What you wearing today?


----------



## Survey S2000

Strippy shirt and black trouser and a pair of brogues and the rest...

Have you got a holiday photo to show us?


----------



## Dotti

I might have!  

Which supermarket shall I go to? Waitrose or sainsbury?


----------



## alun

tesco's , now get you holidays porn up ... sorry i meant pics

worst housework task?


----------



## Survey S2000

alun said:


> tesco's , now get you holidays porn up ... sorry i meant pics
> 
> worst housework task?


Buffing the inside of my conservatory windows after builders work.... i was dripping!

drinks to watch the football tonight. Beers or wine??


----------



## Dotti

OOOO um er beers as wine gives me awful headache.

Stella or Leffe?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> OOOO um er beers as wine gives me awful headache.
> 
> Stella or Leffe?


Leffe because I have never tried it, how is married life?


----------



## davelincs

ok whilst i am working 100 miles from home

shall i go out for a few pints?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

no! nice cuppa coco will do fine for you!

Xmas soon... hasn't it come
round quick... what meat will you have?


----------



## Dotti

Turkey and pork with all the gorgeous trimmings.

What colour scheme shall I decorate my tree?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

orange and silver!

can you believe it!?


----------



## Survey S2000

Ladies please not xmas yet! its enough when all the ads start on the box! Im still hanging on to my weekly BBQ routine.

Married life is great thanks very much. Had a brill day and moon!

this weekend its it shorts or trousers?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

wear your shorts under your trousers and take it from there

Do i SELL my CIio and by a diff car....
OR PART EX  for somthing
OR SELL and use the money for a deposit on FINANCE  on a new fiesta?

:?  :roll: :-* [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Neither, buy denimblue's tt.

Do you think summer is almost over?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

was summer ever here??

Dotti.... MSN??  :-*


----------



## Dotti

Meet you there Bobbie 8)

When shall we go out?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

after my jolly hollidays 

work out this anagram SEAT RENDERS


----------



## Dotti

HAHA Eastenders :lol:

Are you enjoying Big Bruvver?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> HAHA Eastenders :lol:
> 
> Are you enjoying Big Bruvver?


No was watching spurs!

Who is in bb this year?


----------



## Dotti

Those who need an ego boost :wink:

Who shall I get to refurb my alloys?


----------



## davelincs

the alloy wheel refurbishment dept Abi, honestly a reputable company, have you asked on the forum if any one a good company in your area?

its raining again, whats it doing where you live?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> the alloy wheel refurbishment dept Abi, honestly a reputable company, have you asked on the forum if any one a good company in your area?
> 
> its raining again, whats it doing where you live?


Chucked it down so had to leave work early  supposed to be outside in shenfield next week too 

Wheelrepairit are good abi,

What are the laws regarding curtliledge of a listed property?


----------



## Dotti

No idea, sorry I can't help.

What are we all doing over the bank holiday?


----------



## Barryw1

Looking at a car with my brother in sunny Essex. Looking out for fellow TT's. Ill keep my eye out for yours.

Are you showing off if your roof is down, anytime its not raining?


----------



## Survey S2000

Looks like Baz has a post for the lost and found box here /\/\/\/\/\ 

This bank holiday im going to fill a skip with crap out of my garage!

Is the weather going to be nice jazz funk??


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I herd it's going to be snap crackle and pop....

how long will my hair taken to grow and Inch?


----------



## Survey S2000

About two months! on your head 

What are you up to today?


----------



## JNmercury00

Survey S2000 said:


> About two months! on your head
> 
> What are you up to today?


Sitting in a house in shenfield waiting for the rain to stop so I can get on with this poxy roof, got to get back intime to get down spurs tonight :?

Should I keep a secret after finding out something about someone to prevent people getting hurt?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i would

Anyone fancy a drink?


----------



## Dotti

yes please, make mine a triple malibu and lemonade, lemon and ice with a straw and cocktail umbrella with a cherry please 

Should I start wearing my skinny jeans and get back into my ugg boots now the weather temperatures are starting to drop?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

most definitely!!!

spegetti or pasta shells?


----------



## Dotti

Go with pasta shells.

What you making with the pasta?


----------



## davelincs

Fresh Tuna and Pasta Salad

Are you coming round for some?


----------



## Dotti

Yes please.

Shall I bring a bottle of white?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Pinot for me please 

do you know who Makka pakka is?


----------



## davelincs

Any relation to packa mac ?

Are you merry yet?


----------



## Dotti

I'm always merry when I'm sober 

So, who is packa macka wotsit thinggy majiggy?


----------



## davelincs

No idea Abi, Bella brought him up

Bank holiday weekend and i am working, anyone else working?


----------



## Diveratt

Yep offshore to so can't even go to the pub.

Do you always open the car window and change down in tunnels?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yes I do that frequently.

Do you also put the window down when your flooring around bendy lanes also changing gears up and down?


----------



## davelincs

i just drop the roof, weather permitting

anyone doing anthing special this bank holiday?


----------



## che6mw

River boat cruise on Thames today. Bank holiday Monday just means having to wait an extra day before I get back in to a TT after a six year absence.

What was the first song you played when you first got your TT?


----------



## Dotti

OMG that's going back a fair few years for me ummm I expect knowing me it would be a bit of Joe ***** of somesort.

Are you mega excited about getting back into a TT?


----------



## Diveratt

Always  Was so disapointed when it wouls not start last time I went home (Flat battery)

Do TT drivers ever flash each other? My other car is a Smart and you all most always bet a flask or a wave, Never happens in the TT 

Nice legs BTW Dotti


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I always look at TTers to see if there hot... generally old men :'(

Makka pakka Is off a children's programme lol

jacket potatoe or mash?


----------



## che6mw

jacket potato with something bad for you as filling.

if you were a cartoon character who would you be?

(p.s. *waves at Abi* will have to introduce ScarleTT to my soft top whilst we still have some sun).


----------



## davelincs

Mutley

Should i eat in the hotel tonight,or go out?


----------



## Dotti

Go out Dave 8)

Has anybody seen the inbetweeners movie? I just saw it, thought it was funny but quite near the mark! :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Yes and much the same thoughts.

Do I get anything for 1000 posts


----------



## Dotti

Congratulations on your 100th postings Diveratt. I think you deserve an extra star and a nice cheeky mod for your car 

Do we think hurrican Irene will head our way over England?


----------



## Diveratt

TTs just had a mod fitted an FMIC before I came offshore.

Yep next Sunday According to Magicseaweed

How long will you keep your TT for?


----------



## Dotti

I've owned scarleTT for five and a half years now and plan to keep her for another 18 months to then hopefully move on to a mk2 tt sport when they have come down in price a bit.

What do you love most about your TT?


----------



## Diveratt

The heated seats in the winter 

How far will you mod your TT ?


----------



## Dotti

Well considering todate it isn't currently modded other than a private plate and a TT tax disc holder  , my new mod will be a Forge gear knob and a nice new stereo with refurbed wheels heading her way over the next month 8)

What's the fastest speed you haven driven on a public road in this country in your TT?


----------



## davelincs

70 mph Dotti, isn,t that the speed limit

Bank Holiday Monday, another let down weather wise, whats the weather doing where you live?


----------



## MP

its sunny at the moment but looks like rain!

Do you think I should take the kids to the park or leave them watching Finding Nemo?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

leave them watching the film as it's getting cold outside!

can you swim!?


----------



## Diveratt

Yes but I prefer sinking 

Pop corn or hot dogs for watching movies.


----------



## Dotti

Have both if your a bit pekish and don't eat a meal before or after 

Did anybody else know that I have Brad PiTT in my town today filming?


----------



## davelincs

Yes I knew Abi, im partt of the film crew

do hard boiled eggs taste better with salad cream on them?


----------



## Dotti

Oh decisions, decisions sometimes they taste good with just salt!

What's for dinner this evening?


----------



## che6mw

Fajitas for me. Washed down with Mojios 

what's for breakfast ?


----------



## MP

Full English!

How do you make a good Mojito?


----------



## davelincs

2 parts White rum, 1 part Lime juice,top up Soda water,10 Mint sprigs,1 part Ice cubes1 Lime slice,1 teaspoon Sugar
just mash the mint and sugar together, and stir in , or shake

Any more questions?


----------



## Diveratt

There are always questions

Whats the best film you have seen this year?


----------



## che6mw

From Paris with Love.

What's you top three favourite films of all time?


----------



## MP

True Romance, Top Gun, Bad Boys

Why are the school holidays so long? Will I throttle my son today? (Can I ask 2 questions? or three now!?!)


----------



## Dotti

Because teachers like long holidays and yes you probably will throttle your son 

Shall I at a bar or turkish delight or a bar of crunchie or both?


----------



## MP

Have the turkish delight, can I have the crunchie?

(you were right, he has been throttled!)


----------



## Diveratt

I'll fight you for the crunchie !

Do speed cameras make safer drivers? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Shouldnt have done that!!  Too late you two ^^^ ... I had the turkish delight followed by the crunchie!   washed down with a mug of coffee  . God I needed that! :wink:

OOOO good question! Most likely because we all know once we have been zapped, that's it, lesson learnt and we drive a bit more slower. Well I do anyway! :wink:

Do you think we might have snow this year in December, like we did last year?


----------



## Diveratt

Bloody well hope so or I've wasted a grand on winter wheels & tyres

Does any one pick up hitchhikers these days?


----------



## davelincs

Occasionally

A couple of pints bitter or lager tonight?


----------



## Dotti

A hitchhiker with a lager in hand voila you have am instant drinking buddy 

Is anybody wearing an item of winter clothing today?  I am!


----------



## MP

I've still got my shorts on, but had to light the fire as its that cold!

Are we going to have an Indian Summer in September?


----------



## Dotti

I really really hope so as I love to worship the sun 8)

What do you sunbath in? or, do you go commando?


----------



## davelincs

I sunbath in the garden

Its just started to rain here, so i am stopping in, what are you doing


----------



## Dotti

In my lounge, candles, fury blanket, twinkly twiggy tree light thingy lights on and waiting for eastenders to come on whilst sat here posting on the forum  oh and sucking cadbury chocolate eclairs as they are half price at sainsbury atm 

What's your ideal night out? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Theres only one nice night, and thats a night with you

i have just turned the air con up as its cold, is winter on its way?


----------



## Dotti

I fear winter may be early this year as I have a jumper on and slouchy socks  

Where would you take me on the one night you had with me?


----------



## davelincs

St tropez, for starters, Geneva for main, Rome for afters

Is that ok?


----------



## Dotti

Oh, that sounds perfect 

What's the one is a must have when you pack?


----------



## davelincs

Passports, and plenty of money

which shops would you like to spend the money in?


----------



## Dotti

ooohh um primark :lol:  ... or maybe on this occasion Versace and Louis vuitton maybe? 

Which shops would you like to spend your hard earnt cash in?


----------



## davelincs

Paul and Shark

would breakfast at tiffanys, be on the cards?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yes please.

Have you been there before?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm always there...

dottster.. u free friday?


----------



## Dotti

I can be if you want me to be Bobbie.

Fancy going out?


----------



## davelincs

yes why not

Where are you taking me?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I'm off all day so we can go where ever you like Dave haha

I dont want to ruin your plans if you have things on?


----------



## Dotti

I shall be working until 2pm then I'm a free girlie 

Hands up who wants to come to my house?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

my hands up up up!

abi you should look on ilaessex .. I think u may like the site 

I'm debating a using the site.. should I go self employed?


----------



## Dotti

Yes, go self employed :wink:

Shall I dye my hair the same colour as Amy Childs or should I stay blonde like Tara Bicker? Both on Big Brother!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

stay blonde as im amys colour. lol

do u like roller coasters ?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid not, I suffer severe panic attacks so I would be completely useless on one!

Would you come on a doogle ride with me instead which goes round and round slowly?


----------



## davelincs

yes, its the best ride,along with the helter skelter

candy floss or toffee apple?


----------



## Dotti

Oh candy floss please my favourite.

Do you like wirly ice cream from the machine or the scooped variety?


----------



## Diveratt

Scoop too many E numbers in the soft sort.

Has any one ever counted the number of TT & mod TT shots in the I Robot, the Will Smith film? Watched it the other night and I lost count twice


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

do you not have sky plus? you should of paused it and wrote the numbers down

have you ever some a good amount on the lottery .... below £50 dont count


----------



## Diveratt

Cable No Sky+ Got it on Bluray somewhere so I might just do it for fun  Anyway I digress

A couple of times on the big euro rollovers TTotal waste of time & money really but you never know 

Would you keep your TT if you won the lottery ?


----------



## MP

No I would get a R8 Spider!

But would you still go to work? (I wouldn't by the way!)


----------



## Diveratt

Work? isn't that what something poor people do? 

With TT prices coming down they are getting in to the reach of the Saxo & Corsa mob. so is the new blood a good or a bad thing ?


----------



## Dotti

I would keep my TT of course I would goes without saying and buy a TT sport and a TT RS and a big great helicopter for the weekly jaunt to Tesco or maybe waitrose 

OMG is my car really worth the same price as a saxo?  Hold on though, the TT really is a babe and male magnet that really does draw attention with it's curves and wide angles 8)

Do you eat in your TT?


----------



## davelincs

No way Dotti

How are you today?


----------



## Diveratt

Better than yesterday 

What is the first thing you do to your TT when you get home?


----------



## davelincs

Park it in the garage

How many animals do you have?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

one... oh wait ... his the bf lol

is it lesbian sex when ladybirds do it?


----------



## davelincs

of course bella, very funny though

Are you going self employed?


----------



## Dotti

I already am 

Can you believe it, younger son had a broken leg at the start of the 6 weeks holidays and today my older son has a possible broken arm! Just in A&E now!

Do you think something 3rd will happen?


----------



## che6mw

Hopefully not a broken TT.

So, do I get married on Friday or ditch the wedding to pick up the TT?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Diveratt

Probably already has you just haven't noticed yet.

How may bones have you broken?


----------



## Dotti

The first time I tripped up my own right foot and broke my ankle whilst walking my son to school. The second time, I broke the same bone whilst walking down southend staring at a silver TT with Tracey written on the side of it and my ice cream went flying and landed on a dogs tail!  :lol:  I think I might be a bit clumsy!

Do you all think I'm a bit scatty or clumsy? :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> The first time I tripped up my own right foot and broke my ankle whilst walking my son to school. The second time, I broke the same bone whilst walking down southend staring at a silver TT with Tracey written on the side of it and my ice cream went flying and landed on a dogs tail!  :lol:  I think I might be a bit clumsy!
> 
> Do you all think I'm a bit scatty or clumsy? :lol:


If you have broken your ankle twice I'd say yes, don't worry, I've broken enough bones for everyone 

Will luka modric stay at spurs?


----------



## Dotti

Yes. 

If he does, how long do you think he will last there?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Yes.
> 
> If he does, how long do you think he will last there?


Probably go next summer I reckon,

Does your ankle give you grief?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nooo I soon put it back in it's place... on the floor!!!

do you have cankles?


----------



## Dotti

No I don't. My ankles are quite slim and the calf is cuvy! :wink:

Why do we close our eyes when we sneeze?


----------



## davelincs

your eyelids stop your eye balls being blown out

do you like tea or coffee first thing in the morning?


----------



## che6mw

Coffee for me this morning.

Will I be stepping back in to TT ownership today?


----------



## Dotti

If you play your cards right then yes 

Do you think we will have an indian September?


----------



## MP

Looks like it's started, sunny this morning!

But will it be raining for the weekend?


----------



## che6mw

Hope not. The drop top has arrived and I only managed a little blat through the twisty roads tonight.

will Lewis or Hamilton ever be world champion again?


----------



## Diveratt

Not unless he drives for Red Bull stranger things have happened in Fi

Will Sky c**k up next years Fi coverage?


----------



## che6mw

They already have done for me as I don't have Sky. Though I gather some races have to still be shown on free to view??? Hoping to get to a couple of GP's next year. Have done nine this year.


----------



## davelincs

they cocked it up last time, so why not this time

24 mins to 6 and its still dark, who else hates dark mornings?


----------



## Diveratt

Dark here too Deep Joy West of Shetlands 

Where do you go for your winter sun holiday?


----------



## Dotti

In my house  

Would do you suggest going for a bit of winter sun? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Anywhere in Switzerland or Essex

Doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid not. My fluffy 13 year old son is currently in hospital waiting for an operation to be carried on his broken forearm bones. He will need it wired or plated to straighten it out. Depending if the op gets done today and he is let out then possibly a home weekend with some good dvds and treats and a good roast dinner cooked for us all :wink:

What good dvds are out atm that are funny with a good storyline?


----------



## Diveratt

If you have not seen it Kick Ass is good fun, Paul is funny but the langauge is a bit blue, same team as Hot Fuzz but quite as good IMHO.

Would you rather stay in and watch a DVD or go to the movies?


----------



## Dotti

Thankyou for the recommendations Diveratt, I will get ordering via the internet 

Ohhh I would like to go to the movies?

What do you prefer to munch on? Popcorn or pic and mix? 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Popcorn anyday

salty or sweet?


----------



## JNmercury00

Diveratt said:


> Popcorn anyday
> 
> salty or sweet?


Sweet!

Abi,

Make sure your boy gets offered physio on that forearm!

Should I go to oz next year and work out there or stay here with my girlfriend?


----------



## Dotti

Stay here with your gf 

Will any of you be going for a nice blast in your TT this weekend? 8)


----------



## davelincs

No afraid not Abi, i am still in Manchester

should i have fruit or a fry up for breakie?


----------



## Diveratt

Fry up start the day in a high note.

Do you keep to the speed limit on motorways?


----------



## MP

But of course!

Is it raining where you are, its is here!


----------



## Diveratt

No not here sunny west of Shetlands

Will I need my winter tyres this year?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, i have just heard the met office long range forecast for winter, sunny and temps of 25 degs c, so that equates to freezing weather and snow

Have you had fish and chips today?


----------



## Diveratt

No had them yesterday it was Friday, very predictable menus offshore.

Is the Mk1 TT a classic car yet?


----------



## davelincs

No i dont think the mk1 is old enough yet

Which platform are you on?


----------



## Diveratt

Schiehallion

What was the first mod you ever did?


----------



## Dotti

Put my private plate on if you can call that a mod 

What did you do today?


----------



## JNmercury00

done my housework, got my barnet cut, changed some money to euros for my holiday next week and bought some suncream 8)

are you giving the TT a rinse tomorrow?


----------



## Dotti

She had a good clean last week and is still very spangly.

Where are you going on your holiday?


----------



## Diveratt

Which one? So far mostly Egypt. But there are a few others booked 

What's the first thing you do when you get back from holiday?


----------



## Dotti

Within minutes I put the first load of washing on in the washing machine 

Do you spray your car with perfume or aftershave to make it smell nice?


----------



## techfreak

No, I spray myself with aftershave and therefore the car automatically smells nice.

Who do you think will win the premier league this year?


----------



## davelincs

Man city or Liverpool

Do you think England will beat Wales on Tues night

Diveratt, I was on the installation of the gas turbines on Schiehallion, in Belfast at H&W yard, i also had one trip to it, probably 10 yrs ago, not keen on floaters myself


----------



## Diveratt

Well Dave there you go, small world, now I know who to blame all out GT problems on, we melted one a couple of months ago .

I think England might just win this one but it could be close. 

Do you ever look at the reflection in shop front windows as as you drive past and think, God my TT is lookin' good


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nooo as it's always being driven to fast lol....

who's going to America on Thursday ?????? (hint- me) lol


----------



## Diveratt

Ha Nice one Bella have a good time. I for one won't be seeing you there.

What part of America are you going to?


----------



## Dotti

I would like to go back to the Gulf Coast, sannibel, captiva and marco islands. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

When you walk back to your TT parked in a carpark do you ever think phwaa? I do! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## davelincs

what are you doing tonight?


----------



## davelincs

all the time Dotti

what are you doing tonight?


----------



## Dotti

I will probably be staying in, have a bubble bath and pamper myself and post on here ? 

What's your favourite vegetables?


----------



## Diveratt

Parsnips 

Did you have a good Sunday?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Best sunday ever, curtains closed and dvd on.. doctor says i should stop having these kinds of sundays as I now have the wrists of an 80 year old!!

and for that reason, im out!


----------



## JNmercury00

Yeah good Sunday,

Cleaned 3 motors including mine, went to a post wedding BBQ and then onto crosslinks which is a mentally and physically disabled support group that I help out at once a month.

Surf shorts or speedos?


----------



## Diveratt

Surf shorts there comes a time in every mans life when he should stop wearing budgie smugglers.

On the same subject wicked weasel or one piece


----------



## Dotti

Wicked weasel of course! 

Commando on a beach or topless?


----------



## Diveratt

I'll rise to this one 
Always topless and occasionally commando 

Why are foreign beaches more fun than British ones ?


----------



## Dotti

Because your amongst strangers you don't know and may never see again and it gives you the feel of no caring if you go topless maybe  .

Which occasions do you rise most to? :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Usually the ones I shouldn't  
What was your most embarrassing moment ever in a TT?


----------



## Dotti

Oooo probably when I broke down (gearbox broke) outside a DIY shop in a carpark blocking everybody and male plumbers, electricians, builders all helped me push my TT back into it's parking space!    

Have you ever gone to the petrol station and pressed the boot button instead of the petrol button?


----------



## davelincs

All of the time, its surprising how looking in the boot before filling up with petrol seems a normal thing to do :lol:

have you ever opened the petrol cap instead of the boot?


----------



## Dotti

Not yet, but having said that, I vet I do today!

Why do fridges get warm externally when cold internally?


----------



## davelincs

because the compressor gives off heat

i am sick and tired of work,anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Diveratt

Yep 3 more days to go then 4 weeks off yay!!!!!!

I you didn't have to work what would you do?


----------



## davelincs

Go fishing 3 days a week, gardening 2days a week, posing in the S 2 days a week

Do you prefer Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Dotti

I love a cuppa pg tips and the bigger the mug the better, dash of milk with one sugar please! 

What's your favourite flower?


----------



## davelincs

You are Dotti, 
how about a snowdrop

Whats your favourite meal?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nandos or roast!

About to buy my first house, is there anything you would have done different when you bought yours?


----------



## Dotti

I can't think of anything that I would do differently as it all went pretty much perfectly.

Where you been hiding sixdoublesix, haven't seen you on here for a while?


----------



## davelincs

in his new house

Have your children started back to school yet?


----------



## Dotti

Younger one starts today, older one starts tomorrow 

Did you dream last night?


----------



## davelincs

yes, it was a strange dream as well

i have just had a tuna salad for lunch, what is you favourite salad?


----------



## Dotti

I love all salads including a nice refreshing fruit salad.

Have you ever washed your TT in the rain?


----------



## davelincs

no, but its started to rain when i have been cleaning it

how often do you clean your car?


----------



## Dotti

Once per week without fail.

Do you like chicken korma or chicken madras?


----------



## davelincs

A Korma is spicy enough for me

What sort of rice do you have with your curry?


----------



## Dotti

Pilau rice.

Does it make you cringe when people pick their nose whilst driving? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

It sure does, especially if they try and flick it at you

Shall i treat myself to a barbour quilted jacket ?


----------



## Diveratt

I think you should

Is the summer finished?


----------



## Dotti

I think it may have done.

What do you wear when you wash your TT? [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Joggers and a hoody nothing with buttons that might catch when your polishing.

When did you last wash your TT?


----------



## Dotti

I washed it twice last week as for some reason I was having a bit of an OCD week  I washed it Sunday just gone.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## ryan_flea

Blue Even though i got silver TT

Have you ever had cramp while driving??


----------



## Dotti

Funnily enough you should ask that, I had it for the first time a couple of weeks ago and had to pull over and sort it out!

What number on the volume on your stereo do you have your music on?


----------



## ryan_flea

2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37 .....Never these...avoiding primes!

Do you ever drive somewhere park up and then think how did i manage to get here? Did i stop at the lights/roundabout etc? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

No, not at my age, although i have woke up some mornings and wonder where am i

whats your favourite biscuit?


----------



## Diveratt

Garibaldis don't give a Fig roll for anything else

Is any one else going home today?  Best feeling in the world


----------



## davelincs

No, i am still in Manchester until Saturday

Is it cold enough to warrant the central heating on at home?


----------



## MP

Yes! It's done nothing but rain for the last god knows how long!

Shall I walk to the shops or go in the car?


----------



## davelincs

Walk, just think about the environment, better still take the car and go the long way round

Just going for a ciggie, any one else want one?


----------



## Dotti

NOOOOOOOOO! Give it up Dave, your too nice to have an early grave! 

What's the best thing you remember as a child?


----------



## MP

Sneaking out of school for a smoke!

What about you?


----------



## Dotti

Summer holidays and playing out in the hot sunshine on my chopper 

Would I be greedy if I added a 5th and 6th boxes of cadbury chocolate eclairs to my current collection as Sainsbury have them for £2 per box?


----------



## davelincs

Hot sunny school holidays, oh and kissing girls

What do you think to the goverment?


----------



## Dotti

They should put me in charge and let TT owners not pay any road tax or pay for petrol - EVER 

How many text messages do you send per day?


----------



## MP

None today, I've left my phone at my mother in laws!

Whats for tea?


----------



## Dotti

I did pasta with homemade bacon/tomato and pepper sauce it was lovely with melted cheese on top.

What have you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Diveratt

TT tinkering day withT3RBO.

Would you let someone else drive your TT?


----------



## Dotti

Yes especially if they owned a TT themselves 8)

Should I bake a cake this evening for the weekend or take a blast out in the TT and buy one? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Have a blast in the tt Dotti

Are you back from the shop yet???????????


----------



## Dotti

I didn't go instead sharing my box of cadbury chocolate eclairs lol 

What time do you go to bed on Friday nights?


----------



## davelincs

9 oclock, when i am working the next day, normally 11 ish

Are you enjoying your éclairs?


----------



## Dotti

Put it this way, they are very moorish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What's your favourite chocolate?


----------



## davelincs

Cadbury,s fruit and nut, caramels, merry maids

i like liquorice allsorts , do you?


----------



## Dotti

I do when I'm in the mood. Liquorice is very very good for you.

Did you know Liquorice is like a homepathic medicine? It's very good for you in every way


----------



## davelincs

thank goodness for that Dotti, i have had two bags of allsorts tonight :lol:

Whats your favourite bedtime drink?


----------



## Dotti

OOO probably a weak hot chocolate with warm milk and some sugar [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

What's your favourite sleeping position?


----------



## davelincs

on my back, side or front,half of me in and out the bed i am a very restless sleeper

do you wake up very often ,in the night?


----------



## Dotti

I do when I sleep in the same bed as my hubby as he fidgets! When I sleep alone, I sleep straight through and wake up so much better.

How many hours sleep do you need?


----------



## davelincs

5/6 hours, i am normally up at 4am

what time do you wake?


----------



## Dotti

7.30 week days and later at weekends unless I am going out or on a mission to do jobs in my garden then I get up very early.

Do you think Corronation street has got really boring?


----------



## davelincs

I dont watch it on a regular basis, but i think all soaps have run out of realistic story lines

Do you think the tv licence is worth the money?


----------



## Diveratt

Its worth it for Top Gear alone 

Will you watch Formula 1 next year when its PFV on Sky?


----------



## Dotti

I don't know but sometimes it's on with one of the males in my house.

Do you like long hot soapy steamy bathroomed bubble baths?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nooo def not at the mo

a nice drink in the swimming pool for me


----------



## davelincs

No, i prefer a sauna, then a good shower

What are you up to today?


----------



## Dotti

Just watching xfactor.

Do you like Gary Barlow? Phwaaa [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Never met Him Dotti, so i cannot comment

It looks like its going to be a nice day here, the suns out and the skies are blue, whats it doing where you live?


----------



## Dotti

The sun was out here also with cloud.

Did anyone do anything nice today?


----------



## davelincs

No i did not, i have to go to hospital today, so yesterday i had to starve myself, and drink about 4 gallons of water

will you be out in your tt today?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Nope I will be stuck in an office doing very geeky computer stuff!

Is it ok to find it funny when someone at work gets the sack?


----------



## Dotti

It would depend on the circumstances I suppose.

Going for a coffee with my lovely sister 8) . Should I have a slice of cake of 2 slices of toast?


----------



## davelincs

A slice of Cake Abi

will this wind ever drop?


----------



## Dotti

I went for 2 slices of toast  . I think this wind may get worse!

Has autumn officially arrived?


----------



## davelincs

Yes 3 months ago

its come over cast here, do i need the sitting room light on?


----------



## Dotti

Save energy, sit in the dark 

Do you like energy saving bulbs?


----------



## davelincs

No I dont like them, but we have them fitted in some rooms

Did you buy anything nice today?


----------



## Dotti

I did thankyou. A mascara and a dress 

Would you like a nice cup of tea?


----------



## davelincs

Yes please ,just a splash of milk,no sugar

I see Tracey is pregnant again, wouldn,t you think she would be on the pill?


----------



## Dotti

I noticed she was also. Mind you she has had no need to take the pill with hardly any men in her devious nasty life!

Will Steve give in though do you think?


----------



## davelincs

I doubt it,he will run off with shaun

is that Cindy Beale behind the bar with blonde hair?


----------



## Dotti

I thought it was Cindy Beal from Eastenders! :lol:

Do you think ken looks great for his age?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i only hope i look that good when i am 70+ years old

Well that was a bombshell for Steve, cant wait until 8 30,can you?


----------



## Dotti

Snap. Can't wait to see Steve's reaction.

Are you watching Eastenders now?


----------



## davelincs

Yes,

whats that lovely blonde haired lady doing,with that bloke with ginger hair?


----------



## Dotti

Maybe she likes ginger nutts 

Would you let Vanessa in your passenger seat of your TT? (my son just said 'NO')! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

is Vannessa,the pretty one going out with ginger nuts, if so yes

Whats David Essex doing in eastenders?


----------



## Dotti

Vanessa is the older blonde one with dark roots under her blonde hair at the back, who always wears a white suit who did go out with a gingernut who has now left the square :wink:

David Essex is a star part. Hmmm do you think he should stick to singing more than acting?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i agree Dotti, hold me close

i see doctor legge is not in the surgery anymore, is the new doctor after the woman in the white coat?


----------



## Dotti

Yusof the doctor is lovely. He could give me a nice bottle of medicine if he so wishes! 

Do you think Shirley is hard looking?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, she frightens me

Janine is my favourite,she plays the part very well, do you think so?


----------



## Dotti

Janine does and is lovely in real life.

Ooo back to corrie. Who would you date in that?


----------



## davelincs

Carla, its just a pity she does not dye her hair

who do you fancy?


----------



## Dotti

I fancy carla's hubby to be. He knows how to sweep her off her feet [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Do you think Carla and her hubby to be now need a nice tt to go with their new home?


----------



## davelincs

Probably, as long has he does not go running anyone else over

do you like the new house, he as just bought?


----------



## Dotti

Oh yes, love the new house they have just bought.

Do you like it also?


----------



## davelincs

Yes its a pity there is no front garden

is Ken getting Drunk?


----------



## Dotti

It could be that way.

Do you think Steve should have taken responsibility when sleeping with Tracey?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, any normal person would

Whats this i have just heard, Carla wants Peter?


----------



## Dotti

I suppose it beats Eileen wanting Marcus! :lol:

Do you think Bet Lynch should come back?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, i thought she was a great landlady

whats on now ?


----------



## Dotti

I was about to ask you that also! 

What do you fancy watching? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Doctor Martin, is on ,not that i have any say in it

what side are you on Abi?


----------



## Dotti

I think I might watch the queens palaces on BBC1.

Do you like the Royal family?


----------



## davelincs

The proper royal family or the comedy series

see you tomorrow Dotti, i cannot stand the tv any longer, what time are you going to bed?


----------



## Dotti

Both proper and comedy. I've switched over to Doc Martin now! Not sure what time I may go to bed probably when my eyes flag!

How many togs is your duvet?


----------



## davelincs

10, its still the summer duvet, the electric blanket will be coming out of storage soon

do you have an electric blanket?


----------



## Dotti

No I don't.

Are they a good investment?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

definitely.... now I can snorkel and do about 8 lengths with my head underwater!!

how hot is to hot?


----------



## davelincs

It depends,

do you like wearing neoprene ? (When snorkelling/ diving)


----------



## sixdoublesix

Dave, you wear whatever makes you happy and I'm sure we can keep it a secret!

Would you sleep with your dad to save your mums life? Or your mums to save your dad?


----------



## Dotti

Well this will be an easy question to answer as both my parents are both deceased!

Has anyone got a day off work today?


----------



## davelincs

yes ,i am off until Monday, then going to the bbc for 3 weeks

i have just been pottering around in the garden, isn,t it relaxing?


----------



## Dotti

Pottering around the garden is my fav past time and great for reflecting and spying on wild life too.

Did you buy your barbour, Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i did Dotti,in black, i popped into the trafford centre,its looks nice and as i have found out very warm, the lad i was working with bought one 2 days later

Just having a deserved cuppa at the mo, are you having a drink?


----------



## Dotti

Barbours are really lovely. I wear a barbour body warmer when I garden or wash the TT. Infact I like the ladies Barbour range with the big fur hoods. 8)

I'm currently drinking a big glass of pure orange and 2 cadbury chocolate eclairs.

Shall I cook a korma or do a sweet n sour with chicken and rice this evening?


----------



## davelincs

Sweet and sour Dotti,one of my favourites

What time do you have your evening meal?


----------



## Dotti

Tonight it will be a bit later (7pm) as hubby home late and youngest has karate club.

What time do you eat your evening meal?


----------



## davelincs

Normally 5 30 to 6,never later though,unless we are going out for a meal

Do you have any alcohol with your meal?


----------



## Dotti

Not usually only when I go out.

Do you like the series waterloo Road?


----------



## davelincs

Never seen it Abi

Have you had your evening meal?


----------



## Dotti

I have thankyou Dave.

How much mileage do you do per week in your TT?


----------



## davelincs

I have covered 1056 miles since 27th May.

How many do you do?


----------



## Dotti

I do 200 miles per week.

Do you own another car besides your TT?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Dotti , i have a nissan x trail, and a company car

What are you watching on tv,anything good?


----------



## Dotti

I've just got out a hot steamy bubble bath!

Do you like Molton brown?


----------



## davelincs

Molten brown?whats that all about

Just listening to Chris Evans, do you listen to him?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Depends but I do prefer radio 2 over radio 1 and anything is better than Chris moyles, even the static radio fuzz!

When was the last time you got really angry and why?


----------



## davelincs

I cannot remember, it is very rare i get wound up/ angry

its a nice start to the day, whats it like where you are?


----------



## Dotti

It's absolutely gorgeous here.

Are you good at decorating?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i like painting, but i hate papering walls and ceilings, but once i get started i am ok

Are you decorating Abi?


----------



## Dotti

Thankfully not anymore. I decorated the whole entire house from top to bottom within a year and last year we had it all carpeted. Been here 2 years now and the whole entire house is transformed  .

Shall I buy and ipad or a new lappy? I can decide! Or both?


----------



## davelincs

I would go for a new laptop, but why not buy both

Are you still interested in a mk2 tt?


----------



## Survey S2000

Ipad 3 is coming out so im gonna hang out for that beaut. 8)

I was thinking of buying a second TT but its boring to get the same car twice. I like abit of something different. :wink:

But having said that a ford focus will cost you 20k plus these days. make the TT seem like value for money. 

should i shave my hair off?


----------



## Dotti

One of those is on my wishlist also Dave just want the prices of the sport to come down a lil bit more ... here's hoping for next year's birthday! 

Do you think there is a bit of sterotype in car ownership?


----------



## Dotti

Survey S2000 said:


> Ipad 3 is coming out so im gonna hang out for that beaut. 8)
> 
> I was thinking of buying a second TT but its boring to get the same car twice. I like abit of something different. :wink:
> 
> But having said that a ford focus will cost you 20k plus these days. make the TT seem like value for money.
> 
> should i shave my hair off?


Show us a pic and let me be the judge 

Would I make a good judge in court? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Excellent judge Dotti, especially when you pop the black hat on before passing the sentence

I an making a chicken Korma for lunch, any one want to pop over?


----------



## Survey S2000

davelincs said:


> Excellent judge Dotti, especially when you pop the black hat on before passing the sentence
> 
> I an making a chicken Korma for lunch, any one want to pop over?


No thanks, korma is a nancy boys curry!

Should i send dot a picture?


----------



## Dotti

Survey S2000 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent judge Dotti, especially when you pop the black hat on before passing the sentence
> 
> I an making a chicken Korma for lunch, any one want to pop over?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, korma is a nancy boys curry!
> 
> Should i send dot a picture?
Click to expand...

 :lol: I can't believe you said that about Dave! LOL sat here laughing my head off 'nancy'! :lol: gawd. Dave I'll pop over for some korma that's right up my street [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Yes you should send a pic so we can see the long hair before you have it shaved! [smiley=elvis.gif]

Do you like having lazy days doing nothing when things need to be done?


----------



## davelincs

No I always find something to do

i have just emptied the summer hanging baskets, and filled them up with pansies and violas , do you have winter hanging baskets,if yes what sort of plants do you put in them?


----------



## Dotti

I don't really have winter baskets. I have summer ones filled with red and white impatience and I do matching tubs out the front also. I do however sometimes do tubs with winter primroses and pansies.

What colour combination do you do for flowers?


----------



## davelincs

well i bought mixed pansies Abi, they are in bud so i have no idea what colour they are, violas are Violet and yellow

Thinking of having a ride to the coast tomorrow, for some nice fish and chips, do you prefer them out of the wrapper or on a plate?


----------



## Dotti

In the wrapper with lashings of salt n vinegar 

Which coast will you be driving to?


----------



## davelincs

The Lincolnshire coast, either Chapel st Leonard's or Anderby creek, it a bit quieter than skeggy, by the way i agree with fish and chips in the wrapper,with salt and vinegar, and a few scrumps

i think i will have to get some reading glasses, do you wear glasses?


----------



## Dotti

I wear contact lenses. My prescription isn't very strong so I don't wear them all the time.

Have you ever been in hospital?


----------



## davelincs

Yes 3 operations

Did you decide on the new laptop?


----------



## sixdoublesix

No but I do have a MacBook pro, iPad and iPad 2 and I think that's enough for me

Complete the sentence.. One skin, two skin, three skin...


----------



## Dotti

three skin .... uh oh looks like I've come along at the wrong time and have to say it ... foreskin! :lol: :lol: 

So therefore the question begs ..... :lol: have you been circumsized?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, it was to make me more streamline when i used to run cross country :lol: the proper answer is no

I have just heard The only living boy in New York by Simon and Garfunkel, do you like this song?


----------



## Dotti

Simon and garfunkle are pretty good. Most of their sounds are passable.

Have you ever had a toby carvery?


----------



## Survey S2000

Dotti said:


> Simon and garfunkle are pretty good. Most of their sounds are passable.
> 
> Have you ever had a toby carvery?


  No but i went to a Havester recently. Expected a nice sunday roast but no they are a bar and grill! :x

Do you fancy a roast dear?

On the S&G front, I recently downloaded 'Hello darkness my old friend....' Not the most up beat but something about it drew me in.

Where can i get a hearty breakfast on the way to London saturday morning? South bound on the M1.


----------



## Dotti

If your able divert and go via the ace cafe they do a tremendous brekkie 

Do you think Essex people are fabulous? :lol:


----------



## Survey S2000

I only know of yourself so i guess............................................. not! 

More like Stupendeous! :lol: :wink:

I'll check it out thanks!!!!!

So at lunch time..... Do you have a lunch box or order in?


----------



## Dotti

I have a cuppa coffee and two biscuits most days 

Do you eat 3 meals per day?


----------



## Survey S2000

No. I dont get time in the morning!

Unless an apple or bannah counts at 10am.

Me i love a bourbon biscuit? What floats your boat?


----------



## davelincs

Bourbons or ginger nuts

ive been asked to work the weekend, shall i go , or not?


----------



## Dotti

If you have nothing planned then why not 8)

Are we all missing Bella_beetle?


----------



## davelincs

Bella who

Just having a cuppa,are you drinking anything?


----------



## che6mw

chocolate Frijj with a little vodka here  (no work tomorrow)

Where do I go for a long drive?


----------



## Dotti

Come to Essex and tell me all about our wedding and honeymoon 8)

Do you like the M&S advert? 8)


----------



## davelincs

Yes, it so different, (whats it about :lol: )

are you watching corrie?


----------



## Dotti

How did you guess? 

Which hand do you write with?


----------



## Diveratt

Right handed.

What did you have for tea?


----------



## Dotti

I've not eaten yet as I took my friend out to lunch and still full up. Cooked for my fluffies though 

How much mileage do you leave in your tt before you fill back up?


----------



## JNmercury00

469

What are your next mods going to be?


----------



## Dotti

New stereo with iphone connection thingy.

Do you use twitter?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> New stereo with iphone connection thingy.
> 
> Do you use twitter?


No I don't use twitter.

Do you like having time to yourself?


----------



## Dotti

Yes. Very much. Probably too much if I'm honest.

What's your favourite clothes shop?


----------



## davelincs

Coneys of Boston

Whats yours?


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well my last post here, seems I'm being banned today thanks to a newbie member.

Have enjoyed chatting to you guys. All the best x

MOD EDIT:
48 hours were given in which to contact buyer or face a ban, as a final warning for failing to answer PMs or otherwise to communicate to resolve a dispute regarding delivery of an allegedly damaged/misrepresented item. Sixdoublesix stated to admin his own decision that "the matter was closed" and that it "should not involve other forum members" and then did not reply to further PMs from admin. He has not once replied to buyer's complaint but has ignored PMs from buyer and a moderator trying to help resolve the issue over a period of one month. This behaviour is not acceptable on the forum and we need to protect other members. Every opportunity has been extended for sixdoublesix to resolve the issue but regretably he still refuses to contact the buyer and now action has had to be taken.


----------



## Dotti

sixdoublesix, what's happened?


----------



## Dotti

davelincs said:


> Coneys of Boston
> 
> Whats yours?


Primark  well a little bit, I do like Wallis 8)

What have you done today?


----------



## davelincs

Been to Bradford working there until next tuesday

Whats been happening with sixdoublesix?


----------



## Dotti

I don't know but he should stay 

Did you make the decision to work over the weekend Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, 24 hours at double time, who can turn that down

Have you started buying for christmas yet?


----------



## Dotti

Just a bit early for purchasing.

What colour shall I decorate my christmas tree this year?


----------



## davelincs

Silver, Red and blue

Are you doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Diveratt

Working on T3RBOs car again 

What's the longest you have ever driven to a TT meeting ?


----------



## Dotti

Ace cafe a couple of years ago in awful rain it took me 2 hours.

Shall I pay £30 to go towards little haven's charity tomorrow for a ride in a Mclaren MP4 on track? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR

little haven's charity tomorrow i see no reason not to all benefit.....

favorite ice cream???


----------



## davelincs

Vanilla

Anything good on tv tonight?


----------



## Gazzer

England rugby highlights

Have you started looking at Xmas shopping yet?


----------



## davelincs

No Christmas eve,is early enough

Are you having a drink tonight?


----------



## Gazzer

Deffo dave has been a hard long long day.

Have you got your tt yet?


----------



## Dotti

Erm yes bought it 5 and half years ago.

Would you believe me if I told you I went on track today in an MP4 12c and did 190mph?


----------



## Gazzer

No lol

What's for supper?


----------



## Dotti

Well I did 

I did a roast for dinner !

Are you watching the football?


----------



## Diveratt

No never watch football. Just finished a movie.

Is your TT your only car?


----------



## Dotti

My TT is MINE! 

What's your favourite number?


----------



## alun

number 7. but obv 69 is also a fav, depends how dirty an answer you want..

mayo or salad cream?


----------



## davelincs

Salad cream, every time

Any one going on holiday this week?


----------



## Survey S2000

Dotti said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coneys of Boston
> 
> Whats yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Primark  well a little bit, I do like Wallis 8)
> 
> What have you done today?
Click to expand...

Typical Women. Comes across all concerned about doublesix and then its back to thinking about shopping! :roll: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Survey S2000

I'm taking Friday off work but i'm not going away. Boo hiss. Jobs to do :?

Would you still Holiday in Kenya?


----------



## Dotti

OOO I've never been to Kenya.

Should I try it?


----------



## Survey S2000

Not if you have any self regard.

Will it be chips for tea tonight? (Can you remember that advert) Will it be mushrooms.....


----------



## Dotti

I'm cooking steak this evening [smiley=chef.gif]

Do you have a water softer in your loft?


----------



## davelincs

Not in the loft,ours is in the boiler house

Thinking of buying a range rover what do you think?


----------



## R80RTT

Nope... Just stick 22 inch wheels on your TT and improvise!

Do You wear a Bum Bra?


----------



## davelincs

I have never heard of them ,never mind worn one

Whats happend on EE?


----------



## Dotti

Tania's illness will soon come out 

Do you like the new energy saving lightbulbs?


----------



## davelincs

no not really,have them in a few rooms.

Marmite on toast for breakie, unbeatable,what do you think?


----------



## Dotti

I hate to say it but I can't stand marmite it's too salty for me. I'm a bovril girlie!

How big is your tele?


----------



## davelincs

42"

How bigs yours?


----------



## Dotti

46inch I think!

Do you like a stripey lawn?


----------



## Survey S2000

I've got a nice 43" pioneer! TV wise

Does any have sky anytime plus?

Edit: oh eer yes. That how my dad showed me back in the day. But unfortunately my garden is more like a buildo than Kew at the mo.


----------



## Dotti

As I'm getting older I'm sure I'm getting techno phobic :lol: sky plus wotsit thinggy majiggy I think we have it but every male uses it in our house except me hence why I'm loosing touch with it all as they all hog all the teles! :lol:

What's your favourite pefume/aftershave?


----------



## davelincs

Fahrenheit, for my self, jean paul gaultier for the other half, i have forgot her name :lol:

ugg boots,or high heels


----------



## Dotti

Oh god um both because I'm greedy 

Which do you prefer on a woman though?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Oh god um both because I'm greedy
> 
> Which do you prefer on a woman though?


Heels!

Good sense of humour or good in bed?


----------



## davelincs

Good sense of humour

I am listening to radio 2 anyone else tuned in?


----------



## Dotti

Not today. I sometimes listen to radio 4 in the afternoons if I'm in the tt and want no music!

Are you having a nice day?


----------



## Diveratt

So far so good nice sunny day in Devon.

Who reckons the weather men (& women) are right an we will get snow before November?


----------



## Dotti

It's been a funny summer with not too hot weather. I do wonder when we will get snow. My betting is January!

What's your mpg to date? Mine is 33.5mpg  . I've been putting it to the test and been easing back on the heavy foot and keeping a watchful eye on my gear changing!


----------



## Survey S2000

im getting about 30mpg in mine. Any better than that would just be wrong! company fuel and all :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Is that what the weather man is saying    . Well we did have some early snow last year.

Do you think i should bring my lemon plant inside now?


----------



## Dotti

I think you might have to as it is prone to the odd frost bite if temperatures drop.

Do you like nut brittle?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i do Dotti, its a long time since i have any

Are you relaxing or working?


----------



## Dotti

Relaxing.

Why do spiders freak some of us out?


----------



## davelincs

Because your a lady

Have you been shopping today?


----------



## Dotti

I did indeed as it was day off.

What's your favourite film?


----------



## davelincs

The Good the bad and the ugly

Whats your favourite?


----------



## Dotti

Full Monty 

What's your favourite cookie flavour?


----------



## davelincs

Sorry Dotti, but i do not eat them,

What are you doing today?


----------



## Dotti

Millies cookies are lovely 8)

I'm at work this morning then free this afternoon.

What shall I do?


----------



## ryan_flea

Have a silent rave in your own front room.....hahaha

Are you early to bed or a night owl?


----------



## Dotti

A night owl 8)

Have you had brekkie today?


----------



## ryan_flea

I have not as yet but 11:00am is the hour at work to divulge! Bacon i thin

Do you buy food at work or take in a lunch box?


----------



## Dotti

I don't often eat lunch if I'm at work, but if at home I have a sandwhich and a packet of crisps 

What's for lunch today?


----------



## davelincs

Ham and mustard sarnie, a bit of pork pie, and a slice of plum bread

Are you watching tv?


----------



## Dotti

No, fraid not.

Should I be watching tele right now?


----------



## ryan_flea

Nope you should always opt for music

What music tickles ya fancy?


----------



## Dotti

Can't be a bit of dance and house remixes 8)

What do you like to listen to in the TT?


----------



## davelincs

Any pop music

whats for tea?


----------



## Dotti

Everybody is home late tonight so I might suggest take away for once 

Are you doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## davelincs

Working yet again

what can i spend my money on?


----------



## Dotti

Me if you like 

Where shall we go?


----------



## davelincs

Where ever you like Abi

Have you been out in the tt today?


----------



## Dotti

I have. I went to work for a few hours.

Would you like to guess my mpg?


----------



## ScoobyTT

No.

Are you the legal guardian of John Connor?


----------



## davelincs

31.2 mpg

Am i close?


----------



## Dotti

OOO Dave your very close. Push it up a bit more 

Guess again?


----------



## davelincs

33.6 guess number 2

Have you treated yourself lately?


----------



## Dotti

33.5 how about that! 

No I haven't treated myself lately. 

Have you?


----------



## davelincs

Not this month as yet

its the best part of the day here, no wind plenty of sun, whats it doing where you live?


----------



## Dotti

WAW! Sounds lovely Dave. It's a bit dull and overcast where I am in Essex.

Will you be watching the soaps later?


----------



## davelincs

Just corrie tonight

whats your weekend plans


----------



## Dotti

I Haven't made any as yet.

What's your favourite meal?


----------



## davelincs

Poached eggs on toast

How about yourself?


----------



## Dotti

Has to be roast beef silverside joint with crispy roast pots and fresh veggies along with homemade yorkshire puddies along with horseradish [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Do you enjoy going to work?


----------



## davelincs

Yes ,i do really 6 months of the year is about right

Are you eating sweeties?


----------



## Dotti

Not tonight

Are you watching watch dog?


----------



## davelincs

no, just having some home made plum jam on toast. listening to radio 2

Do you make your own Jam?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid not. I always buy it from Wilkins and son of tiptree as they have a fantastic tea room and gift
Shop also.

What was your favourite television show as a child?


----------



## ryan_flea

Danger Mouse!

Would you have a black spoiler if you had a silver car?


----------



## Dotti

If it's on a TT then yes as it would suit it.

What's your best mod on your TT?


----------



## davelincs

The fluffy dice in the window screen

It been lovely again today, and the same tomorrow and sunday, is it to late to have an indian summer?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> The fluffy dice in the window screen
> 
> It been lovely again today, and the same tomorrow and sunday, is it to late to have an indian summer?


Yeah it was misty this morning, typical autumn weather. So no Indian summer I think.

What is there to do in wigan as I am there tomorrow.


----------



## Dotti

Some fine dining and a classy bar for cocktails 8)

Which do you prefer on a woman, long hair or short hair?


----------



## davelincs

it just depends on the woman, i mainly prefer short hair though

Are you watching the soaps again?


----------



## Dotti

I am.

Do you know if sixdoublesix was banned?


----------



## davelincs

Well i have not seen any posts from him, since he said he was banned

whats the weather like?


----------



## ryan_flea

Delicious weather today...and next week supposedly.

are you watching the rugby?


----------



## JNmercury00

ryan_flea said:


> Delicious weather today...and next week supposedly.
> 
> are you watching the rugby?


No just sitting in wetherspoons in Wigan drinking beer tryIng to kill time before spurs play later. Been up since 5 why did i agree to this?  better be worth it.

Anyone else watching football today?


----------



## Diveratt

No football watched the Rugby world cup this morning come on ENGLAND !!!

what's the oddest thing you have ever done in your TT?


----------



## Dotti

Taken it to a mini dealer and very nearly traded her in a few years ago! 

Do you like a hot mocha?


----------



## davelincs

very much so

what are you doing today , anything nice?


----------



## Dotti

I've had a morning baking cakes 

What's your favourite cake?


----------



## davelincs

Carrot Cake

Do you like Lemon Meringue?


----------



## Dotti

I prefer homemade merague with fresh strawberries and cream 8)

Can you believe it's 3 months exactly until xmas?


----------



## davelincs

Yes dotti, this year as flown by,

Or is it me getting older?


----------



## Dotti

Your not that old Dave 

Have you been watching xfactor?


----------



## davelincs

No Dotti, i have not , i cannot stand the idiot who runs the show

is there an embarrassing programme you don't like to admit you watch?


----------



## Dotti

Yes there is, but not going to admit to it! :wink:

Have you seen the ultra thin teles?


----------



## davelincs

No i have not Abi, who makes them

Are you keeping alright?


----------



## Dotti

As well as can be expected thankyou Dave 

What's your plans for the week?


----------



## davelincs

Having a week off, well until friday, then going to work at the bbc in london for 3 weeks

Are you cooking tonight or having a take away?


----------



## Diveratt

Cooking rustic chicken

Ever thought of going for a big turbo mod?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid not.

Do you watch the only way is essex?


----------



## davelincs

No its the first time i have heard of it

What side and time is it on Abi?


----------



## Dotti

You won't like it, it's terribly shallow and shameful to watch but glamerous to watch  Sundays and Wednesdays 10.15 ITV2 8)

Do you like cadbury crunchie bars?


----------



## davelincs

My favourite bar Abi, have you one spare?

Ive been gardening most of the day,what have you been doing?


----------



## Dotti

Coincidental. Went to work this morning, came home had a crunchie bar  and just cut my lawn and pottered 8)

Do you find gardening very theraputic?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i do , i could spend all day every day in the garden

whats your favourite flower?


----------



## Dotti

Tulips.

What's your favourite song artist?


----------



## davelincs

Favourite song, rock your baby, favourite artist, Elton john

Are you cleaning your tt today?


----------



## Survey S2000

I cleaned mine on Monday for the sunny days [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Dave i saw your post about working for the BBC. Very intriguing...

What do you do for a job/living??


----------



## davelincs

Nothing glamorous i am afraid,I am a service engineer working for a gas turbine manufacturer, we have a couple of gas turbines at the bbc , they have a chp plant, the turbines generate electricity and the heat from the turbines exhaust ,heat boilers for steam, it would probably surprise you where abouts i get to work

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Survey S2000

I'm a quantity surveyor for my sins  If you know the job.

jog or cycling?


----------



## davelincs

cycling, at least you can free wheel

Sports drinks or water?


----------



## Dotti

Fizzy water.

Are you wearing summer clothes today?


----------



## davelincs

T shirt, shorts, flip flops, we have even been to the coast today.

Are you all summered up ?


----------



## Dotti

I certainly have been, in the short skirts and flip flops 8)

Does it seem wrong to have this heat and sun this time of year?


----------



## davelincs

No it would be nice to have it all year round, its a pity the nights are longer than the days,

Have you done your weekly shop yet?


----------



## Dotti

I have indeed 

Do you use moisturiser?


----------



## JNmercury00

yes after i shave

what u upto tonight?


----------



## davelincs

Getting ready for tomorrow

What are you upto this weekend?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow
> 
> What are you upto this weekend?


polishing the motor and watching the norf landaan derby 8)

the other half is out for the evening, what should i get upto?


----------



## Dotti

Beer and tele 

Do you like your own company?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Beer and tele
> 
> Do you like your own company?


You know me too well, watching a film and drinking beer, I do enjoy my own company and I don't get enough of it.

How are you?


----------



## Gazzer

Ok thx m8

What film you Watching?


----------



## Adam-tt

im not im watching Al Murray on Dave lol

What are you doing this weekend???


----------



## Dotti

Hopefully enjoying the sun around the house and the odd jaunt out for a cuppa coffee and cake maybe 8)

Who's going to be BBQing this weekend then? 8)


----------



## davelincs

not me

anyone for a trip to the coast?


----------



## Dotti

Not today, having a restful weekend in enjoying the home and weather.

Have you been out today?


----------



## davelincs

Yes Abi, i went fishing at 6 oclock got back at 3.30

Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?


----------



## Dotti

Probably likely have another nice family day in.

Do you think this hot weather will last another week or so?


----------



## davelincs

it would be nice, its a pity the nights are longer than the days

Have you eaten yet,if so was it good?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> it would be nice, its a pity the nights are longer than the days
> 
> Have you eaten yet,if so was it good?


Chinese very nice!

Gf out again, what to do?


----------



## davelincs

Go out yourself

Local pub or club?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> Go out yourself
> 
> Local pub or club?


Can't be bothered now but I'd say pub, was invited out with the other half but her mates are desperado muntpigs and the girly talk ain't my thing. Watching saw 6 very gory.

Can I polish my car in the hot sun?


----------



## Dotti

Yep, why not.

Do you buy a real christmas tree or have an artificial one?


----------



## Dig776

Super massive real one.

Tent or caravan?


----------



## Dotti

Tent 

1 hour bike ride or 1 hour power walking?


----------



## davelincs

Bike ride

whos been out with there dog this morning?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I have no dog and if I did I wouldn't of taken it out as I'm working 8am today till 5pm tomoro!

who wants it to rain because I do!!??


----------



## Dotti

No rain.

What's for pudding today?


----------



## davelincs

Lemon Meringue

Whats for starters, or have you already dined


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

starters... ooooh posh

I have a scone with butter yum!

do you like to drink cold coffee?


----------



## davelincs

No Bella, i am not a coffee lover, a nice cup of rosie does it for me

Have you been on Holiday,? long time no see


----------



## Diveratt

Only managed a few this year  Red Sea a couple of times and surfing in Cornwall last week

How long is the good weather going to last ?


----------



## JNmercury00

Diveratt said:


> Only managed a few this year  Red Sea a couple of times and surfing in Cornwall last week
> 
> How long is the good weather going to last ?


Till Tuesday!

What would you rather have, a fantastic group of friends or really good earnings?


----------



## davelincs

i have both

well i am back at work tomorrow for 3 weeks, anyone having anytime off?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

iv been in America for most of September... I miss it  hate England and British people!!! 

I wish I had time off again!

anyone want to employee me?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> iv been in America for most of September... I miss it  hate England and British people!!!
> 
> I wish I had time off again!
> 
> anyone want to employee me?


You can be my live-in lover if you like :-*

Is humility a thing of the past?


----------



## Dotti

Probably.

Why do you question it?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

because questions need
to be asked in order to
find things out 

do you think I'll ever be successful?


----------



## techfreak

if you want to, you will. it's in your hands.

Should I sell the tt and bora and buy an S4?


----------



## Dotti

Keep the tt you know you want to 

Is summer officially over now the heat has disappeared?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I hope soooooo!!

why would you have a bora? lol


----------



## Dotti

What's a bora?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

a car lol VW

how angry do you get when u ring and ring and ring someone and they dont answer!!!!!???


----------



## Dotti

I don't phone many people :lol:

How angry do you get when you text someone and they don't text you back?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

lol I apologised lol

well iv tried ringing glen 44 times!

when can I retire? is it now?


----------



## Dotti

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> lol I apologised lol
> 
> well iv tried ringing glen 44 times!
> 
> when can I retire? is it now?


  apology accepted sweet cheeks 

You have my say so to retire now 

Fancy a day out Bobbie? :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Im Dave not Bobbie

where abouts are you going?


----------



## Dotti

It's a surprise 

Can you believe it, I have 2 jays in my garden?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> It's a surprise


Since when is Bluewater a 'surprise'? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is Bluewater a 'surprise'? :lol:
Click to expand...

  rumbled! Bugger! .... This is different to shopping! [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Who thinks Bobbie should take a chance and come with me in her surprise day out?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

me me me lol!!!!
lakeside isn't a surprise either ha ha!

what's a Jay?


----------



## rustyintegrale

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> me me me lol!!!!
> lakeside isn't a surprise either ha ha!
> 
> what's a Jay?


An Essex boy, a letter of the alphabet and a bird. You choose... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Nope not Lakeside either 

Would you like to keep on guessing?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ermmmmm no tell me tell me!!!

how can I grow taller?


----------



## Dotti

Eat lots of chocolate 

Do you like strawberry fangs sweeties?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I love any sweet that's red or
black apart from liquorice! yuck

where's sixdoublesix???


----------



## Dotti

Buggered off somewhere!

Have you been watching TOWIE?


----------



## davelincs

no Abi, just watching people in London

Its just started raining here, is it fine where you are?


----------



## JNmercury00

davelincs said:


> no Abi, just watching people in London
> 
> Its just started raining here, is it fine where you are?


Nah proper autumn weather in herts/Essex.

Can I come on a day out?


----------



## Dotti

Sure you can. Anyone is welcome and it's a fun day out too! 

What colour is your carpet?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Sure you can. Anyone is welcome and it's a fun day out too!
> 
> What colour is your carpet?


A light browny colour.

Where is this daytrip?


----------



## davelincs

To Bangor

I think i a have a sleep disorder, do you


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

yeah I could sleep all day and still need more!

how come American fuel is so cheap?


----------



## rustyintegrale

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> yeah I could sleep all day and still need more!
> 
> how come American fuel is so cheap?


Because they have their own oil. It's not as cheap as it used to be though because it needs to be blended with oil from the Middle East.

Why did the war in Iraq start? :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

because the American oil was under their sand.

know any good conspiracy theory's?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> because the American oil was under their sand.
> 
> know any good conspiracy theory's?


Well there is a good one about 9/11. If a commercial jet airliner really did crash into the Pentagon, how come the hole it made was so tiny?


----------



## Dotti

No Idea!

At what age do you draw the line with an age difference with someone your 'fond' of?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> No Idea!
> 
> At what age do you draw the line with an age difference with someone your 'fond' of?


There is no line as long as she's younger than me but over 16... :wink:

Why are old people so rude?


----------



## Dotti

Rude and in perverted or rude as in arrogant?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> Rude and in perverted or rude as in arrogant?


Rude as in impolite.

How do you define 'perverted' and 'arrogant'?


----------



## Dotti

One is vulgar in thought and the other is plain damn right rude as in ettiquette!

Would you have a date with someone whilst married?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> One is vulgar in thought and the other is plain damn right rude as in ettiquette!
> 
> Would you have a date with someone whilst married?


Sure.

You?


----------



## Dotti

no comment 

Heels or no heels? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> no comment
> 
> Heels or no heels? :lol:


Oh heels definitely. 8)

Is this leading somewhere?

PS. By the way I don't date many women anymore. I'm happily married and only one will do.


----------



## Dotti

Just asking :wink:

What's for dinner?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> Just asking :wink:
> 
> What's for dinner?


I'm cooking chicken stir-fry tonight.

What is feeding your appetite? :wink:


----------



## Dotti

I can't possibly devulge! 

Do you still have your lovely TT roadster?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> I can't possibly devulge!
> 
> Do you still have your lovely TT roadster?


Yep. Still going well.

You're not in a Mk2 are you?


----------



## davelincs

Yes i am

Jeans or trousers?


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> Yes i am
> 
> Jeans or trousers?


Jeans.

Trainers or brogues?


----------



## davelincs

Brogues of course

Polo shirt or t shirt?


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> Brogues of course
> 
> Polo shirt or t shirt?


T shirt.

Boxers or Ys?


----------



## davelincs

Boxers

Do i take the car or walk to work?


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> Boxers
> 
> Do i take the car or walk to work?


I'd guess walk.

If you could be one person for a day who would it be?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

keith lemon!

what's the difference between Japanese and Chinese people?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> keith lemon!
> 
> what's the difference between Japanese and Chinese people?


Language, culture, appearance?

When is a proper Essex meet going to happen?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

never as people are not dedicated enough! I was thinking the same thing the other day!

what's happened to this forum? used to be really good but to many new members and not enough of the old ones posting  it's sad but due to this it's cocks who's prob just have a TT for the sack of it, got no Intrest in meets as they don't see the TT as a hobbie also...... just a car 

what's your opinion?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> never as people are not dedicated enough! I was thinking the same thing the other day!
> 
> what's happened to this forum? used to be really good but to many new members and not enough of the old ones posting  it's sad but due to this it's cocks who's prob just have a TT for the sack of it, got no Intrest in meets as they don't see the TT as a hobbie also...... just a car
> 
> what's your opinion?


Well from memory, most of the people that put their names down pull out at the last minute. We really need a a rep to organise things, set a date & time and venue from day one.

Busy day today?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

nooo to cold to be busy

Chinese for breakfast?


----------



## JNmercury00

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> nooo to cold to be busy
> 
> Chinese for breakfast?


No but I'll be having some for dinner tonight.

Can't believe it's started drizzling as I've started applying sealant to my car! Spent half the day polishing it how annoying!

Are you out on the pull tonight?


----------



## Dotti

I wish!

Are you going to be watching xfactor?


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> I wish!
> 
> Are you going to be watching xfactor?


Hannah has got it on, this is what my life has come to, watching xfactor on a Saturday night [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Do you reckon my workmate will give me anything for polishing his dodge challenger tomorrow morning?


----------



## Dotti

Lets home he does.

Who's been out today for a blast in the TT?


----------



## ryan_flea

Thashed her today think she needed it.....you know what its like..

what are sunday's made for??


----------



## Diveratt

Getting over the appalling display of Rugby on Saturday.

Will a Mk1 TT ever be a reall classic car ? or are there just too many of them?


----------



## ryan_flea

thinking there may be too many....

Or is a case of you notice them more when you have one??


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> Getting over the appalling display of Rugby on Saturday.
> 
> Will a Mk1 TT ever be a reall classic car ? or are there just too many of them?


A shite performance by England... :?

The Mk1 IS a classic already. The question is will the Mk2 ever be regarded as such? :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

rustyintegrale said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting over the appalling display of Rugby on Saturday.
> 
> Will a Mk1 TT ever be a reall classic car ? or are there just too many of them?
> 
> 
> 
> A shite performance by England... :?
> 
> The Mk1 IS a classic already. The question is will the Mk2 ever be regarded as such? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nah! Bit like the mk2 golf really, can't compare to the original.

What's on the cards for next week?


----------



## rustyintegrale

JNmercury00 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting over the appalling display of Rugby on Saturday.
> 
> Will a Mk1 TT ever be a reall classic car ? or are there just too many of them?
> 
> 
> 
> A shite performance by England... :?
> 
> The Mk1 IS a classic already. The question is will the Mk2 ever be regarded as such? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah! Bit like the mk2 golf really, can't compare to the original.
> 
> What's on the cards for next week?
Click to expand...

Exactly.

On the cards next week is a celebration for my wife's BIG birthday, getting a new job and hopefully with that big prospects after two years treading water!

You?


----------



## Gazzer

send a load of railings for galvanizing and finish off two installs.

will martin stay as england coach after such a 5hit performance


----------



## davelincs

Yes i would think so, who else would have his job

Gin or vodka with tonic?


----------



## Diveratt

Got to be Gin with Tonics

How long before it costs £100 to fill up the TT?


----------



## Dotti

Not long probably.

Do you think fire engines drive to fast to a scene sometimes?


----------



## davelincs

yes , all of the emergency services do

what shall i have for my evening meal, Indian or Greek?


----------



## Dotti

Go greek for a change.

How are you Dave?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Because that's what my parents called me... :lol:

How are you Dotti? :roll:


----------



## davelincs

No i am Dave, fine thanks Abi,

how are you keeping?


----------



## Survey S2000

Im good thanks Dave. But not as happy as this little fella!






Should be a nice weekend for the garden. Im felling conifers!! might sneak in a BBQ too!

Should i buy a new bike or save to dosh and keep my old raleigh maxi??


----------



## Diveratt

Get a new bike, you'll will be really amazed the progress since your old Raleigh first turned its peddles

When should I put my winter wheels on the TT


----------



## Survey S2000

When it hits 4 degrees... i think????


----------



## Dotti

Do you get nervous when your tt has it's mot?


----------



## davelincs

i dont keep them long enough Dotti

Did scarlett pass?


----------



## Dotti

Yes she did pass thank god so nothing to worry about but I did put 2 new tyres on prior to MOT also 8)

Have you noticed the nights really drawing in?


----------



## davelincs

yes, i have the clocks go back soon

Are you doing anything nice today?


----------



## Diveratt

Offshore so it really ground hog day till next Thursday.

What CD is playing on you TT at the moment?


----------



## garyv6

Guns N Roses Greatest Hits

When I have finished cleaning/detailing my car I wash my applicator pads & leave them to dry out naturally (as per instructions), I do this on pieces of bounty on the kitchen window sill.

Once they are dry I leave the pieces of bounty to dry out & re-use them to clean up mess on the kitchen worksurface.

My Mrs says I am tight or am I just a good conscientous recycler ?


----------



## davelincs

Both,

do women really know what they are talking about?


----------



## Dotti

Yes Dave they do you know you always listen to me 8)

Has anybody got a logburner?


----------



## davelincs

No Abi, are you thinking of buying one, or do you have one we still have an open fire place you cannot beat a coal fire when it gets cold.

was it cold yesterday where you live?


----------



## Diveratt

Was cold and wet West of Shetland yesterday 

How far would you drive once the petrol warning light comes up?


----------



## Dotti

Not far.

Who's given in and put their heating on?


----------



## davelincs

Not me, still in the Kensington hilton

Are you keeping all right Abi?


----------



## Dotti

I'm very well and good thankyou dave.

How's your goodself?


----------



## davelincs

Fine thanks Abi

Are you doing anything special today?


----------



## Diveratt

Not to day, its my first day home, Drive the TT for a bit and shopping. Veg day with the cat mostly

Have you put OS5 on your iphone yet?


----------



## davelincs

No I use a Blackberry

As the weather been nice today ?


----------



## Diveratt

Not bad in South Devon Dave little shower first thing then brightened up got around 18deg which was nice.

Do cars have personalitys?


----------



## Dotti

Mine does 

Does yours?


----------



## davelincs

if your does , mine does

What shall i spend my lottery winnings on?


----------



## Diveratt

Really depends how big it is.  any thing like mine and a pie & a pint will just leave you with small change.

Did Dave get a big win?


----------



## davelincs

im working in London at the moment, £10 will not even buy a pie and a pint

Rolex or Omega?


----------



## jays_225

omega, rolex is to cliche now lol

a4 convertible - or vxr/focus st/megane 225


----------



## Dotti

Focus ST.

Coco butter or baby oil?


----------



## Diveratt

Coco butter

why would you make biscuits with babyoil?


----------



## JNmercury00

Diveratt said:


> Coco butter
> 
> why would you make biscuits with babyoil?


Oh she's not making biscuits! 

Are you very happy today?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, i am back at home after working away for 3 1/2 weeks

why is it always warmer down south?


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> Yes, i am back at home after working away for 3 1/2 weeks
> 
> why is it always warmer down south?


Because we pay more for everything and have underground heating.

Would you like to see the whining and subsidised Scots have independence? :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Probably.

Can you believe the price of the TT sport has come down so much?


----------



## davelincs

Well considering that Audi's are overpriced when new, it easy to understand

Are you thinking of buying a mk2?


----------



## Diveratt

Every now and then I do but the Mk1 is a much nicer looking car

Well if it wasnt biscuits what was it?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> Every now and then I do but the Mk1 is a much nicer looking car
> 
> Well if it wasnt biscuits what was it?


You can't make biscuits with baby oil or cocoa butter... :lol:

Water-based lube or oil? :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Neither! I prefer something else! 

French manicure or red nails?


----------



## davelincs

Red nails, especially toe nails

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dogs, although we have three cats at the moment.

Dogs don't suit a town environment and as much as I'd love to move back to the country, it ain't gonna happen anytime soon... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Where in the world do you think you'd be happiest?


----------



## Dotti

Where I am now as I know the formular works and it's what I know/

What was your best subject at school?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> Where I am now as I know the formular works and it's what I know/
> 
> What was your best subject at school?


Art and woodwork I guess. My Dad wanted me to go to grammar school even though my mum and the rest of my family knew I was more technical school material. As a result I hated it... :?

Where did you learn to spell?


----------



## Dotti

School.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## davelincs

Having an early night, will be up early in the morning

What have you been doing today?


----------



## Dotti

I've been to work today, finished at 2 

What are you getting up early for in the morning?


----------



## davelincs

To go Fishing Abi

Are you looking for a MK2?


----------



## Dotti

I certainly am 

What colour do you think is best in the mk2?


----------



## davelincs

What ever colour you like Dotti, i think scuba blue, thats only because i have one that colour

Are you out tonight?


----------



## Dotti

I feel like going out but not sure where.

Will you be watching the soaps?


----------



## davelincs

Just Emmerdale

what colour mk2 do you fancy?


----------



## Dotti

There was a tt sport in condor grey I had seen, and a blue one also. The prices have fallen quite dramantically I think.

What's the best gizmo you have purchased for your TT?


----------



## Diveratt

Dotti said:


> There was a tt sport in condor grey I had seen, and a blue one also. The prices have fallen quite dramantically I think.
> 
> What's the best gizmo you have purchased for your TT?


Liquid TT gauge. Hours of fun

Who is going to win the North v South RR shoot out.


----------



## Dotti

Both 

Who's done a theme for halloween?


----------



## davelincs

Home made pumpkin soup,if thats a theme Dotti

Any fire works going off where you live?


----------



## rustyintegrale

I just launched 3 Halloween Chinese lanterns.

How do you celebrate Guy Fawkes night?


----------



## Dotti

We go to Lake Meadows fire works display every year then come home via the chip shop 

Are you going to any good fire work displays where you live?


----------



## Survey S2000

Yep just down the road at treetops hospice! Even though its free from out our back garden  :roll:

so will it be hot dogs or cheese burger from the stalls?


----------



## Dotti

Candy floss 

What's your fav firework?


----------



## davelincs

Catherine wheel, what a girl

are you looking forward to the 5th?


----------



## Dotti

Absolutely.

What will you be doing?


----------



## davelincs

Travelling to Darlington, ready to start work on the 6th

i have just had a bowl of porridge,with honey, what are you having for breakfast?


----------



## rustyintegrale

I've just had orange juice, half a grapefruit and a milky coffee.

What colour shirt shall I wear today?


----------



## Toshiba

no point me playing this - you're all beneath me.


----------



## Diveratt

Toshiba said:


> no point me playing this - you're all beneath me.


Ah I did wonder where all the crap raining down on me was coming from.

Yellow would be good Rusty 

Is it to early to put my winter wheels on the TT?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> no point me playing this - you're all beneath me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I did wonder where all the crap raining down on me was coming from.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one.

Why yellow? I'm wearing blue...


----------



## davelincs

Diveratt said:


> Is it to early to put my winter wheels on the TT?


No, get them on before the bad weather starts, whats the point in having winter wheels and not using them?

Christmas shopping or do i go fishing tomorrow?


----------



## Diveratt

Got to be fishing its far to early for Christmas.

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Dotti

I quite fancy a rabbit fur scarf! 

Do you all like rabbits?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, especially in a nice stew

Have you seen a car , that you like yet?


----------



## Dotti

I've seen 2. I'm just weighing up a few things at the moment as I want to keep scarleTT aswell  Want to get a good specced second hand one.

Do you like chocolate peanuts or chocolate raisons?


----------



## Diveratt

Both the magic word is chocolate. 

Where would you go to get some winter sun?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> Both the magic word is chocolate.
> 
> Where would you go to get some winter sun?


Scottsdale, Arizona. Fabulous place and zero humidity at this time of year.

Why do we seem to pay more for practically everything and get so much less for it?


----------



## Dotti

Because of the country we live in.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## davelincs

Working , but we have found a country pub that does a cracking roast

have you been busy?


----------



## Dotti

Went out today and now cooking a roast.

What was for your roast dinner?


----------



## davelincs

Roast beef Abi,with all of the trimmings

What were you cooking Abi?


----------



## Dotti

Nothing today Dave we had a lovely pub lunch out 

How many hours do you spend on your ipad per day?


----------



## davelincs

About 2hrs ,1 in the morning,and 1hr at night

Have you been in the garden today?


----------



## Diveratt

Still offshore, but I did go for a walk in the park 

How many Christmas presents have you bought so far?


----------



## davelincs

Two

Are you offshore at Christmas


----------



## Diveratt

Yep  I should have been home but my rota changed in 3Q

Are we in for a cold winter?


----------



## Dotti

Well so far enjoying a little mildness on some days.

Have you seen any christmas decorations up in any houses yet?


----------



## Johnclem88

Yes, but only in Essex so far!

Have you used your TT to sleep in?


----------



## Dotti

Noooo have a bed for that 

Why is the end slice of a loaf of sliced bread called the 'nobby'?


----------



## davelincs

It's called a crust in Lincolnshire

Just going to bed myself, what time are you going to bed?


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> It's called a crust in Lincolnshire
> 
> Just going to bed myself, what time are you going to bed?


About 1am. Just done a late shift working for Royal Mail and need to chill out.

Have you done your Christmas cards yet? Don't buy square ones. :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

I have and sent some too.

Which pudding will you be having xmas day this year?


----------



## davelincs

christmas pudding, I have no idea, i dont eat puddings Abi,

Are you ready for next weekend?


----------



## Dotti

Definately I can't wait to see what santa has brought me lol

Do you like the chocolate liquid liquier chocolate you get with alcohol?


----------



## davelincs

thats something else i dont eat Abi , chocolate but i quite like drinking liqueur

are you having turkey on xmas day?


----------



## Dotti

Definately. Bought 2 butterfly ones today.

Who thinks tele is rubbish this year on xmas day?


----------



## davelincs

I do,it's been terrible for years now

What would you like to see on tele for Xmas day


----------



## markypoo

Don't care as I'll be on a beach in Mexico 8)

What should I pack, thong or mankini :?:


----------



## davelincs

Both, just in case some one pinches one

Who would like a white Christmas?


----------



## davelincs

well we did not get one

Roast beef today, what are you having ?


----------



## Dotti

Probably something simple this evening.

Are you noticing the nights are getting lighter later?


----------



## staners1

Dotti said:


> Probably something simple this evening.
> 
> Are you noticing the nights are getting lighter later?


yes have noticed this with the nights getting lighter....cant wait till its light at 9ish

do you find theres atype of music that just makes you want to brake the speed limits??


----------



## Dotti

Oh absolutely  and a type of music that makes you want to just drive like miss daisy also 

Do you watch come dine with me?


----------



## davelincs

no. but i would like to dine you

do i stay in the hotel bar,or go out to a local bar?


----------



## Dotti

Do both be greedy 

Are we really going to get this snow as promised?


----------



## davelincs

I hope so, it will be nice

What do you think


----------



## Dotti

I love the snow, makes it feel all christmassy again 8)

Do you like walking in the snow?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, along with tigger

Have you still got Scarlett?


----------



## Dotti

Still do have Scarlett.

Have you changed your mk2 again or kept it?


----------



## davelincs

Still got the S, a tt rs+ on order

Any snow yet?


----------



## Dotti

I knew it wouldn't be before too long until you treated yourself to an RS version 8)

No, snow here yet but would you drive your current TT out in the snow?


----------



## davelincs

No, I would use the xc60

Would you use Scarlett?


----------



## Dotti

Oh absolutely but for short journeys.

Have you ever been skiing?


----------



## davelincs

Just the once, ended up with my leg in plaster,

Did you ever get your I pad?


----------



## Dotti

Yes did get the ipad and loving it a bit too much it comes to work with me even 

Do you have an ipad?


----------



## Tallulah

No, I'm not an isheep.

What is the best thing you've ever won?


----------



## Dotti

I've never won anything sadly 

Do you win many things?


----------



## davelincs

Yes, I'm lucky

A good covering of snow here, have you had any?


----------



## davelincs

Drive a silver tt

Obviously you have a silver tt ?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> Drive a silver tt
> 
> Obviously you have a silver tt ?


no i have a mauritus blue tt(breaking)

what do you look at most on the internet


----------



## davelincs

This forum and e mails

The snow is falling pretty heavy now, is it where you live?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> This forum and e mails
> 
> The snow is falling pretty heavy now, is it where you live?


No clear skies,actually quite sunny 

How often do you clean your TT


----------



## davelincs

Every time it goes out, it's only a weekend car,so to speak

Are you at work?


----------



## Tallulah

No, only mugs work at 10pm.

What's your favourite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## ukrickk

.


----------



## davelincs

X

Is it cold, -5 here on the outside thermometer


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> X
> 
> Is it cold, -5 here on the outside thermometer


Not really I'm wearing a t-shirt.

Would you smash the girl on the eBay fail thread ?


----------



## Dotti

Don't know would have to read it!

Do you wish it was christmas again?


----------



## davelincs

No not really, its my birthday next month

When's your birthday?


----------



## Gazzer

June

Are you going to buy me a pressie?


----------



## davelincs

No not this year gazzer

Are you working in this cold weather?


----------



## Gazzer

Fraid so m8, have a full gate system to wire on Friday.

How do you manage to find so many spammers Dave?


----------



## Dotti

Dunno, maybe a few tins might be found on Tescos shelf amongst the ponys!

How much is a tin of spam anyway?


----------



## davelincs

At Harrod,s to much

Why can,t I sleep?


----------



## Tallulah

Because you're stood outside in the freezing cold at half four in the morning admiring your pink TT.

Tits or ass?


----------



## davelincs

Legs and ankles my self

When's summer going to start?


----------



## ukrickk

Based on previous experience, this IS summer. Start basking.

If you had your own car company, what'd you call it?


----------



## staners1

ukrickk said:


> Based on previous experience, this IS summer. Start basking.
> 
> If you had your own car company, what'd you call it?


naming cars is extremely sad

mars or snickers?


----------



## Jordan282

I have always been a snickers man

Do you were gloves much in this cold weather?


----------



## WJPez

Yes because the gear knob is bloody freezing.

Who would you like to have as a passenger in your TT for a road trip?


----------



## ukrickk

Staners1, so I could explain that I meant the name of the car manufacturer, not the car.

They said it'd be snowing by now. It's not snowing. I gambled on it to be snowing. Why's it not snowing?


----------



## staners1

ukrickk said:


> Staners1, so I could explain that I meant the name of the car manufacturer, not the car.
> 
> They said it'd be snowing by now. It's not snowing. I gambled on it to be snowing. Why's it not snowing?


Haha sorry my bad I did not ready properly :lol:

Because its the uk when do they get anything right?

Fish and chips or Chinese ??


----------



## davelincs

Fish and chips

What did you have for tea?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> Fish and chips
> 
> What did you have for tea?


Fish n chips hence to question lol

Facebook of twitter


----------



## davelincs

Facebook, I don't understand twitter

Are you at work tomorrow?


----------



## Tallulah

Depends if the game's called off or not.

At a guess, how many times have you said the word 'snow' today?


----------



## davelincs

To many times, to be truthful

Are you in a public house, if so why not ,it's Friday night


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> To many times, to be truthful
> 
> Are you in a public house, if so why not ,it's Friday night


No no1 because I drink like twice a year and 2 because I'm not heading to play 5 aside football 

If you had a choice of anywhere to live where would it be


----------



## ukrickk

The moon. Saying that, how big would your spoiler have to be though?


----------



## davelincs

North Yorkshire moors

What's happening today?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> North Yorkshire moors
> 
> What's happening today?


its snowing for mos of you 

apple iphone 5 or samsung galaxy s3??


----------



## horstxx

staners1 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Yorkshire moors
> 
> What's happening today?
> 
> 
> 
> its snowing for mos of you
> 
> apple iphone 5 or samsung galaxy s3??
Click to expand...

Samsung Galays S3, of course.

Saving music files in MP3 oder FLAC?


----------



## staners1

horstxx said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Yorkshire moors
> 
> What's happening today?
> 
> 
> 
> its snowing for mos of you
> 
> apple iphone 5 or samsung galaxy s3??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samsung Galays S3, of course.
> 
> Saving music files in MP3 oder FLAC?
Click to expand...

mp3

fired egg or poached egg


----------



## davelincs

Poached egg , softly boiled

Should you be on the Internet ,whilst working?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> Poached egg , softly boiled
> 
> Should you be on the Internet ,whilst working?


Depends what your job is 

Who do you think will win the capital 1 cup


----------



## davelincs

Swansea, but I hope Bradford can do it

Are you listening to a radio station , if so which one?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> Swansea, but I hope Bradford can do it
> 
> Are you listening to a radio station , if so which one?


no but when i do it has to be captial fm 

do you work out?


----------



## ryan_flea

I work out -Girl look at that body -I work out
When I walk in the spot, this is what I see
Everybody stops and they staring at me
I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it

Have you been to many car meets if any!?


----------



## staners1

ryan_flea said:


> I work out -Girl look at that body -I work out
> When I walk in the spot, this is what I see
> Everybody stops and they staring at me
> I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it
> 
> Have you been to many car meets if any!?


no had my car 10 months spent 10 months getting it right and then when i was able to attend the meets my engine failed 

whats do you do for a living>?


----------



## Adam-tt

Im a Landscape gardener

what are you having for tea tonight?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davelincs

probably an indian

is it snowing where you live?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> probably an indian
> 
> is it snowing where you live?


snowing whats that? i live in pembrokeshire and we havnt had any snow 

do you wear specs?


----------



## T7 Doc

staners1 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably an indian
> 
> is it snowing where you live?
> 
> 
> 
> snowing whats that? i live in pembrokeshire and we havnt had any snow
> 
> do you wear specs?
Click to expand...

Nope. Eyes like a hawk. Mind you the sky menus got harder to read hasn't it!!

What was your first pair of football boots?


----------



## staners1

T7 Doc said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably an indian
> 
> is it snowing where you live?
> 
> 
> 
> snowing whats that? i live in pembrokeshire and we havnt had any snow
> 
> do you wear specs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Eyes like a hawk. Mind you the sky menus got harder to read hasn't it!!
> 
> What was your first pair of football boots?
Click to expand...

Total 90s - not that long ago see 

How old are you?


----------



## Dotti

A lady never tells 

Did you have sunshine where you live today?


----------



## Tallulah

Yep. Thank god for my TT sun visor, protecting my eyes and checking myself out in the vanity mirror.

Who's the most ugliest celebrity?


----------



## staners1

Tallulah said:


> Yep. Thank god for my TT sun visor, protecting my eyes and checking myself out in the vanity mirror.
> 
> Who's the most ugliest celebrity?


Rhianna rindse of a downs  no disrespect to downsyndrome

What pony do you like?


----------



## Skeee

The one in my wallet! (£25)

What did you achieve today?


----------



## R91Audi

I achieved to drive 50 miles with a moaning gf 

What's on the agenda for tomorrow?


----------



## staners1

R91Audi said:


> I achieved to drive 50 miles with a moaning gf
> 
> What's on the agenda for tomorrow?


Send my rs4 wheels and tyres off  sold !!

Have you ever ridden a mini moto?


----------



## davelincs

never

marmalade or marmite, on toast at breakfast?


----------



## Jamie-V6

Marmite!!!!

Are you a Mk1 fan or a Mk2 lover????


----------



## davelincs

Mk2, never owned a mk1

Are you out for a drink tonight?


----------



## LeeTT

Yes been to the pub.

Bing Bang Theory or Dexter?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

LeeTT said:


> Yes been to the pub.
> 
> Bing Bang Theory or Dexter?


Big bang theory, but only because ive never seen dexter (and seen only half an episode of BBT)

*How Much Wood Would A Woodchuck Chuck If A Woodchuck Could Chuck Wood?* :lol:


----------



## Jamie-V6

1 log or 2 if hes lucky.

are you a *keep if standard* kinda guy (or women) or a *fuck it, lets mod it* kinda guy (or women)


----------



## davelincs

A standard type of person

What time do you start work?


----------



## Gazzer

normally 7am, but tomorrow is 5am as a heavy day in the ovens!!!

what is your perfect evening out with the mrs/mr?


----------



## Dotti

Not telling! :-*

Where do you buy your underpants? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

At a shop, ck,s

Are you going on holiday this, if so where?


----------



## Gazzer

can't see a holiday is on the cards yet again...........unless recession buggers off :?

what do you dislike about the winter months?


----------



## davelincs

Dark mornings and nights

Will you be driving your tt today?


----------



## Gazzer

no i'm in the lwb vw van today as i had a site visit for a broken gate system dave.

are you always up this early?


----------



## davelincs

Yes afraid so, 4 to 5 hours sleep , seems to be enough for me

It's snowing here now, is it where you are?


----------



## Gazzer

no just frigging cold dave

what do you have for lunch today?


----------



## Tallulah

I was thinking Steak and chips or some fruit, i'll let the next person choose, be quick I don't wanna get hungry....

What's the fastest you've done in your TT and did you get scared?


----------



## staners1

Tallulah said:


> I was thinking Steak and chips or some fruit, i'll let the next person choose, be quick I don't wanna get hungry....
> 
> What's the fastest you've done in your TT and did you get scared?


Between 30-60 then all I had was a dead tt scared-- very scared 

Bacon roll - red or brown sauce ???


----------



## ChrisF

staners1 said:


> Tallulah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Steak and chips or some fruit, i'll let the next person choose, be quick I don't wanna get hungry....
> 
> What's the fastest you've done in your TT and did you get scared?
> 
> 
> 
> Between 30-60 then all I had was a dead tt scared-- very scared
> 
> Bacon roll - red or brown sauce ???
Click to expand...

Brown sauce deffo.

Sausage sarnie - brown sauce or mustard? Mustard for me.


----------



## Gazzer

brown on sausages red on burgers :?

only three hours left at work for me, how long for you?


----------



## ChrisF

Gazzer said:


> brown on sausages red on burgers :?
> 
> only three hours left at work for me, how long for you?


Sauce on sausages is so wrong, as I tell my son every time he does it. Red sauce is wrong on everything except kedgeree

My normal home-time 6 pm. Start about 8.30 but can actually pretty much suit myself.


----------



## AdeL

So what's my question then?

I'll just get on and ask one then... What are your neighbours like?

Ps, red sauce improves everything


----------



## Dotti

Turkey or beef for an Easter sunday?


----------



## davelincs

Ordered a beef roast , hopefully I will be eating it at about 6 o clock

The question is , which dessert to have with it?


----------



## j8keith

davelincs said:


> Ordered a beef roast , hopefully I will be eating it at about 6 o clock
> 
> The question is , which dessert to have with it?


It's got to be apple crumble, clotted cream & ice cream.
[smiley=oops.gif] 
Should it have chips with it ?


----------



## mullum

He broke the chain !

How dare he ? :-o


----------



## Dotti

Chips with apple pie? Surely not!

Chip butty or chips in the bag with lashings of salt and vinegar?


----------



## mullum

(Facepalm)


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> Chips with apple pie? Surely not!
> 
> Chip butty or chips in the bag with lashings of salt and vinegar?


I agree with that, out of the bag

Fruit or bacon and egg for breakfast?


----------



## ChrisF

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chips with apple pie? Surely not!
> 
> Chip butty or chips in the bag with lashings of salt and vinegar?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, out of the bag
> 
> Fruit or bacon and egg for breakfast?
Click to expand...

Bacon and egg, fruit is for hairdressers... oh wait... :lol:

bitter or lager?


----------



## hugo-

Bitter for sure!

What football team do you support?


----------



## Dotti

Tottenham Hotspur 

Will this cold weather ever go away?


----------



## Dotti

Tottenham Hotspur 

Will this cold weather ever go away?


----------



## LeeTT

I predict that the 27th of May will be the start of the hottest, and longest summer the UK has ever had. (Any why not)

A meal with your lass, or a pint with the lads?


----------



## Dotti

A meal with your lass 

or A pint with your lass or give her your credit card to go shopping?


----------



## davelincs

Take her shopping, then go for a meal with her, I spend far to much time with the lads when I am working

Do you like Scotland?


----------



## staners1

davelincs said:


> Take her shopping, then go for a meal with her, I spend far to much time with the lads when I am working
> 
> Do you like Scotland?


Not a fan of Scotland as its too far to drive from where I live 

Ferrari or Lamborghini ??


----------



## hugo-

Ferrari. 
Gloss or satinwood finish?


----------



## ChrisF

hugo- said:


> Ferrari.
> Gloss or satinwood finish?


Satinwood looks good on most Ferraris I think :lol:

If someone offered you twice what your TT is worth what replacement car would you buy with the money?


----------



## hugo-

E92 M3.

Bath or shower?


----------



## staners1

hugo- said:


> E92 M3.
> 
> Bath or shower?


Shower much cleaner 

Reply to previous post :/ surely a better example of a tt 

House or bungalow ?


----------



## hugo-

House without doubt.

Eastenders or Corrie?


----------



## davelincs

Corrie, they don't shout as much

S or RS?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

RS

Home baking or shop brought cakes? :lol:


----------



## Otley

Home baking... Our Peg does some maple n pecan muffins you just can't buy in any shop.

Six pack or bit of timber around middle?


----------



## Dotti

oooo a bit of timber around the middle [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Have you got your winter fury Ugg Booties out yet?


----------



## davelincs

Well not ugg, but I have boots at the ready

First drink of the day, fruit juice, tea, coffee?


----------



## brian1978

Blue monster. 

What's your favourite food?


----------



## pipped

Cheese

Umbrella or rain Mac ?


----------



## tofinojoe

Both.

would you like to know how it feels for a girl?


----------



## brian1978

Yes, but I imagine getting kicked squarely in the crotch isn't nearly as bad :wink:

Do you believe in god, or a god?


----------



## Tallulah

Yeh, his name is Jose Mourinho.

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## BaueruTc

Wouldn't mind a PS4 I suppose.

What's the kinkiest thing you have ever done? :lol:


----------



## Otley

Way to kill a thread......
Long time ago I dated a girl who was well into Autoerotic Asphyxiation, tried it... not for me... :? 
Not sure if she's still around. :-| I really hope she's ok.

Have you ever seen anything that you consider to be a ghost, or something you just can't explain?


----------



## alun

well i thought this thread was well and trully dead, does that count? :lol:

Autoerotic Asphyxiation ... what is this? choking people as you bang them?


----------



## Otley

Nearly,
They choke themselves. She knew EXACTLY how to tie the knots to slacken as she passed out!
It was always in the back of my mind that just once, it wouldn't!!! :?

Anyway....... Ghosts?


----------



## Shug750S

Don't believe in them.

Monsters hiding under the bed though?


----------



## LewisH

Hell yeah, Cant have both legs out as they only pull people with both legs out. your safe with just one.

Do you sit or stand to pee?


----------



## Lollypop86

Sit, unless the toilet doesnt look clean.....

Pj's or no Pjs?

J
xx


----------



## Otley

No pj's in bed. Yes pj's for movie night all cuddled together on the couch under a duvet, with popcorn! 

Slasher movie or funny movie?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Having grown up in an Betamax age where there was no classification for films on video (and VHS was the junior format) watching videos like 'Driller Killer', 'I Spit On Your Grave' and 'Zombie Flesh Eaters' made any later slasher movie one and the same - a slasher fest and funny. :lol: 
Though I do have a bit of a soft spot for John Carpenter's 'Halloween' (probably for Jamie Lee Curtis) - it was above par for the genre. Any of John Carpenters film's are good for that matter ('The Thing' is in my top 10 movies of all time).

Mobile phone camera or digital SLR (or similar)..?


----------



## wallstreet

Digital SLR isn't as handy as my iPhone 7s lens. Dam I have too many photos.

Your next car?


----------



## John-H

That's very true. The phone camera has taken over from the stand alone camera in frequency of use from its sheer handiness. The quality too has improved to the point that it takes just as good pictures as your old digicam. One less thing to carry around. Quality is still with a big lens though.

Next car? At the moment I'm contemplating the wear and tear of the last ten years and thinking - fix and rejuvenate an APX or replace with a younger BAM. Traditionally I've maintained my cars until they disintegrate with uneconomical rust or are written off by someone crashing into them.

I still like the gutsy Mk1 TT - and don't like the electronic handbrakes and over techno mollycoddling of occupants of newer cars - so I'm likely to do the usual fix. Must get a new gas bottle for my MIG.

Does your car still feature highly in your priorities or are other life considerations diverting your attention? If not diverted and you are still keen to develop the icon what are you contemplating next?


----------



## wallstreet

John-H said:


> Does your car still feature highly in your priorities or are other life considerations diverting your attention? If not diverted and you are still keen to develop the icon what are you contemplating next?


The Mk1 V6 has remained my favourite even after more sportive brands. It's iconic.

Future: QS as a collection in blue

Clubman mini anniversary edition (fits more bikes)

(John I did get a bike holder from the TTShop for my V6. Goes on this Aug!)

Will Trump be impeached? Or should we continue to enjoy the entertainment from the states?


----------



## leopard

Trump is a non comformist oddity who managed to swoon the US public by having himself voted into the White House with fresh ideas which are controversial to the Status quo,but has got caught up in a political melee to rival the Nixon era with "Watergate",but note 
"Tricky Dicky" was not impeached,only two Presidents were and neither were found guilty of an offence filed against them.

This may well be the same for the "Donald" who may cling on to his throne and be saved from impeachment but will have no rest from the opposition and possibly won't be able to get things done for which he was voted in for....A sort of clinging by the skin of his Ball Bag if you will.

How long is a piece of string ?


----------



## Roller Skate

leopard said:


> Trump is a non comformist oddity who managed to swoon the US public by having himself voted into the White House with fresh ideas which are controversial to the Status quo,but has got caught up in a political melee to rival the Nixon era with "Watergate",but note
> "Tricky Dicky" was not impeached,only two Presidents were and neither were found guilty of an offence filed against them.
> 
> This may well be the same for the "Donald" who may cling on to his throne and be saved from impeachment but will have no rest from the opposition and possibly won't be able to get things done for which he was voted in for....A sort of clinging by the skin of his Ball Bag if you will.
> 
> How long is a piece of string ?


The one in front of me is about two foot.

Donald Trump, Theresa May and Jeremy Corbyn are trapped on the top floor of a burning tower block. You have 5 minutes to save one of them.

My question is this. What kind of sandwich do you make?


----------



## wallstreet

Roller Skate said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is this. What kind of sandwich do you make?
Click to expand...

Fresh tiger bread. Real borrata cheese, sliced, fresh basil, drippings of chili virgin olive oil...

Your gf opens the door hard. Dinging the 4x4 next to you. What do you do??


----------



## leopard

Easy,I would give my mistress a clip round the ear 

When somebody is being naughty and threatening,with a lethal weapon towards you and says "jump",how high is appropriate ?


----------



## wallstreet

leopard said:


> Easy,I would give my mistress a clip round the ear
> 
> When somebody is being naughty and threatening,with a lethal weapon towards you and says "jump",how high is appropriate ?


Luckily I have my bullet proof suit, like John Wick, I use a pencil to destabilise them & make them jump for me!

Do TT drivers, or you, cycle? What kind?


----------

